# What do you listen to?



## Elder the Dwarf

Didn't see a thread on this.  Sorry if I missed one.  What kind of music do you guys listen to?  I personally listen to a wide variety of music.  I love Indie/ Jam (favorites are Dispatch, State Radio, Dave Matthews, and Barefoot Truth, also like Bon Iver), like rock, especially from the 70's and 80's, like a lot of rap (ready to get bashed for that one), don't mind some newer country (more bashing) and will listen to almost anything that isn't metal or classical (I hate most pop though).  What about everybody else?


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Oh dear... OK lets see here Cher, MJ, The Culture Club. Basically anything 80's.  
I'm a sucker for sugary bubble gum pop. I hate rap or anything with cussing, sex or anything that is derogatory towards one gender or group. 
BSB rock! Dashboard Confessionals was a great band, but no one can beat Bon Jovi. 

I'm also a huge fan of Bollywood tunes  
Not a huge kollywood person but even thay have managed a few good tracks. 
Lollywood sucks IMHO.

Oh and Tom Petty, Bob Dylan, Elton John, and some of the old school rockers.


----------



## Crimson Phoenix

I like a bit of everything tbh, but I always have to have my earphones in to write, if I ever find I'm listening to the music more than concentrating on the writing though I listen to the album 'A Fever You Can't Sweat Out' by Panic! At the Disco. I've listened to it that many times that it lets me switch off to the what's being shouted down my ear and listen to the voice inside my head.


----------



## Hans

Still the same as I wrote here: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/1002-what-music-do-you-like-favorite-song-3.html#post11066


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Lotus, not all rap has terrible lyrics.  One of my good friends is in a christian rap group called Diicypulz.  They're pretty sick, and sorry everyone- not trying to plug a religion here (just a friend haha).  Also, there is a lot of rap that carries good messages despite the lyrics.  Granted, there is a lot of rap that has neither nice lyrics or nice messages, and I do listen to some of that too 

Sorry, Hans. Guess I did miss one.  I'll take myself over there then.


----------



## Hans

Nothing to be sorry about. Just an opportunity for me to throw a link in your general direction.


----------



## Ghost

I mostly listen to various types of folk music, trip-hop, singer-songwriter, and alternative rock. I used to say I hate hip hop/rap and country, but that can't be true because I like Shing02 and Garth Brooks.

Some of my favorites: VÃ¤rttinÃ¤, Garmarna, Valravn, GÃ¥te, Tenhi, In Gowan Ring, Backworld, Flёur, Niyaz, MylÃ¨ne Farmer, Emilie Simon, Under Byen, Portishead, Pati Yang, Komeda, Rasputina, Matson Jones, The White Birch, and Carina Round. Recently, I got into The Irrepressibles, Ã” Paradis, and Lonely Drifter Karen.

My username on Last.fm is the same as it is here. Does anybody else have an account there?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

I don't, is that like pandora or spotify?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Talking Heads is my favorite band to listen to while writing. The songs bombard you with words. Surprisingly, that is NOT distracting.

When I lived in Hong Kong (where I wrote most of my first book), the coffee shop played The Beatles' White Album. I think they skipped _Back From the U.S.S.R._ and _Revolution 9_. (My iPod also ignores those tracks.) Good music to edit to... or correct students' papers. (The coffee shop was near my school, and in Hong Kong, teachers get looooong breaks. God, how I miss that now!)


----------



## Digital_Fey

Just about anything from the 60s onwards, provided the lyrics are good and it's not too mainstream. Punk, new wave, metal, alternative, etc... Celtic deathmetal/folk metal makes me very happy for some reason  The only genres I can't stand are RnB and pop (although I make an exception for Lady Gage - shoot me.) I only listen to Apocalyptica or instrumental anime OSTs when I'm writing, stuff with lyrics is too distracting.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

When I'm writing I stick to ambient, classical, instrumental electronic and dub-step, and (more specifically) the Gymnopedies by Erik Satie. Otherwise, I'm fairly open. Alternative singer-songwriters, indie-folk, modern rock, classic rock, punk, a bit of metal, 60's pop and rock, a touch of hip hop, a bit of jazz (but usually with a 'pop' element), and much more.

Current bands I'm into are Bon Iver (preparing to see them live next week), Sean Rowe, Neutral Milk Hotel, Jonsi, Mount Kimbie, and Dirty Projectors. I'll always be a fanboy for the Beatles, Elliott Smith, Love, Coheed and Cambria, the Clash, Pixies, and loads more. 

As a musician, I couldn't even begin to represent my influences fully.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Oh man... yellow submarine was one of my fav songs....  It was my homework tune through JR High.  Now that I am an old fart when people are doing homework around here we usualy have on something like matchbox 20 or the goo goo dolls. Unless it's my son he wants the classics like Mozart. Hubby likes the do whoop type BG music when he is working on an assignment. 
I perfer the 80's, unless I am writing then I hit mix on my play list and get a bit of 80-2000's from around the world. 

There was a point in time when I collected music in all types of languages some of my fav's are Italian ballads. UK pop, and India's bollywood.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Digital_Fey said:


> instrumental anime OSTs


Two words: Cowboy Bebop

Johnny Cosmo, half of that is on my iPod, including almost all of The Pixies' tracks.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

K we all have one so I am wondering what is the one track that you have that you play that you would be embarassed to have your friends/relaitives etc find out about?

I will go first Hanson (Mmmm bop!) Yeah I do know how lame that is but I love it. That one and Barbie Girl... I have NO idea why. it just is.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

> Johnny Cosmo, half of that is on my iPod, including almost all of The Pixies' tracks.



Ahh, a man of taste. I like Talking Heads too, probably not as much as I should do.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Embarrassed by:
#1: Talking Heads unfinished outtake Dancing for Money. I appreciate what the song could've been, but my wife hates this track. Her reaction is to sing Psycho Killer badly, thus proving she can be a famous musician, too, if this is all it takes.

#2: Moving Right Along, depending who's in the car when this track is randomly selected by my iPod.

#0: I would NOT be embarrassed if I could have the Sesame Street revision of REM's Shiny Happy People on my iPod. If there's a way to LEGALLY purchase this as an mp3, I'm embarrassed for not having figured that out.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Depends on who it is.  If my parents or you guys were in the car, there is a lot of stuff to be embarrassed by.  Most prominent would probably be A B**** is a B**** by N.W.A.  (Sorry, it's really funny.)  With some people it would probably be a Tim McGraw song or Montgomery Gentry song.  Outside of those two groups of people, not much.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Lately, the _Inception_ soundtrack, and the _Lord of the Rings_ and _Pirates of the Caribbean_ soundtracks. Metallica, Green Day, Foo Fighters, Joe Satriani, Allman Brothers, Led Zeppelin, Dvorak (Symphony from the New World), the _Firebird_ Suite, Smetana's _Moldau_ are my standbys for writing.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Embarrassed by:
> #1: Talking Heads unfinished outtake Dancing for Money. I appreciate what the song could've been, but my wife hates this track. Her reaction is to sing Psycho Killer badly, thus proving she can be a famous musician, too, if this is all it takes.
> 
> #2: Moving Right Along, depending who's in the car when this track is randomly selected by my iPod.
> 
> #0: I would NOT be embarrassed if I could have the Sesame Street revision of REM's Shiny Happy People on my iPod. If there's a way to LEGALLY purchase this as an mp3, I'm embarrassed for not having figured that out.



Have you looked on the companies/showes website? I do think they offer selected songs. Or you can contact PBS and see if they would know.


----------



## Ghost

Elder the Dwarf said:


> is that like pandora or spotify?



You can use Last.fm radio, but I mainly use it for scrobbling. It logs the tracks you listen to and makes charts based on that. After that, it recommends new bands, lets you know when artists in your library have new releases, and recommends concerts in your area based on what you listen to. I can track music I listen to locally and on Spotify, which is pretty nifty.


----------



## Fnord

Mostly podcasts and audiobooks these days.  

But I've been a musician in some form or another for half my life, so it runs the gamut.  I was a metalhead/grungehead when I was a teenager, and evolved to enjoy things like progressive, psychedelic, punk, new-wave, jazz, early hip-hop, whatever really.


----------



## Xanados

Good music. Black Sabbath from the 70s, decades before I was born. I'm a 80s/90s Metal fan, as well.


----------



## mythique890

I don't usually listen to music while I write, but if I do I tend to lean toward rock.  Nothing that screams, but lots of minor chords and male vocalists.  I'd like to find some good (modern) instrumental stuff, though.  I'll have to try and get more of that.  Movie soundtracks sound like a good place to start.  I could see myself writing to something epic-sounding from LOTR.


----------



## Digital_Fey

Legendary Sidekick said:
			
		

> Two words: Cowboy Bebop



Heck, yes. Or anything that has anything to do with Yoko Kanno, really...^^


----------



## CharlieDay

For anyone who likes sabbath-like metal, check out a band called Witchcraft, from Sweden.  One of my favorite bands and absolutely fantastic to write to!


----------



## Steerpike

Witchcraft is good. Candlemass, from Sweden, is one of my all-time favorites.

Lately, been listening to more Bilocate:

Bilocate - Blooded Forest - YouTube


----------



## fleamailman

("...and these are those I like at the moment..." mentioned the goblin)


The Grace - Neverending White Lights

Kings of leon - Sexes on fire

les rita mitsouko - les amants

Los Campesinos! - The Sea Is a Good Place to Think of the Future

Freelance Whales: "Generator 1st Floor" (Tiny SXSW Concert)

Freelance Whales - Generator ^ Second Floor


----------



## Neurosis

A lot of things, I need a separate HDD for it all (I think its in the 100s of gbs now).

As far as genres can be trusted I mostly like:
Classical, Progressive Rock, Classic Metal, Death Metal and its many sub-genres and offshoots, Progressive / Avant-Garde Metal bands (Like Opeth, Enslaved, Deathspell Omega.. you get the idea) and Post-Metal, European Folk Music.

It would be hard for me to list specifically my favourite bands, so instead I will just list what I have been listening to recently. I have been thoroughly exploring Post-Metal, bands like Isis my name-sake band.


----------



## Xanados

Neurosis said:


> A lot of things, I need a separate HDD for it all (I think its in the 100s of gbs now).
> 
> As far as genres can be trusted I mostly like:
> Classical, Progressive Rock, Classic Metal, Death Metal and its many sub-genres and offshoots, Progressive / Avant-Garde Metal bands (Like Opeth, Enslaved, Deathspell Omega.. you get the idea) and Post-Metal, European Folk Music.
> 
> It would be hard for me to list specifically my favourite bands, so instead I will just list what I have been listening to recently. I have been thoroughly exploring Post-Metal, bands like Isis my name-sake band.


Favourite Death Metal bands? Are you 80's/90's old school?


----------



## Neurosis

Xanados said:


> Favourite Death Metal bands? Are you 80's/90's old school?



Well obviously if we are talking old school its going to be Death. But I am more into--weirder--Death Metal. Like Ulcerate, and 90s Cynic. Immolation is pretty normal however, and I like them.


----------



## Steerpike

Neurosis said:


> Well obviously if we are talking old school its going to be Death. But I am more into--weirder--Death Metal. Like Ulcerate, and 90s Cynic. Immolation is pretty normal however, and I like them.



Check out the Bilocate song I linked a few posts up.


----------



## fleamailman

groove armada - superstylin

Green Day - Give Me Novacaine

Green Day - Macy's Day Parade


----------



## alexthedecay

I try to get everything, but mainly, Pop, Metal, and Rap.


----------



## Xanados

Neurosis said:


> Well obviously if we are talking old school its going to be Death. But I am more into--weirder--Death Metal. Like Ulcerate, and 90s Cynic. Immolation is pretty normal however, and I like them.


Scream Bloody Gore.

Also, Immolation is one of my favourite bands.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I think i'm in love... Adele rocks! I can't get enough of her voice.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

I have to say, oddly for someone of my generation I do struggle to get on with a lot of modern music.  Don't get me wrong though there are some good bands out there today, you said it Blue Lotus, Adele does rock!

I listen to a diverse range of old school music, the Beatles, The Rolling Stones, flippin love Little Richard (look him up, younglings) Bob Dylan, Dr John, Bob Marley, Jerry Lee Lewis, Bo Diddley, some of James Brown, Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood, John Lee Hooker, Stevie Ray Vaughn, BB King, to name but a few.  My main love is any and all Blues music, though.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Aidan of the tavern said:


> I have to say, oddly for someone of my generation I do struggle to get on with a lot of modern music.  Don't get me wrong though there are some good bands out there today, you said it Blue Lotus, Adele does rock!
> 
> I listen to a diverse range of old school music, the Beatles, The Rolling Stones, flippin love Little Richard (look him up, younglings) Bob Dylan, Dr John, Bob Marley, Jerry Lee Lewis, Bo Diddley, some of James Brown, Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood, John Lee Hooker, Stevie Ray Vaughn, BB King, to name but a few.  My main love is any and all Blues music, though.



Bob Dylan is an Icon! I love his planet waves album. The Forever Young song is the opening song for the TV show Parenthood. 

If I have to suffer through one more airing of Beyonce or Jay-J or Gasp a duet of the two I may just go running naked through the town square bleeding from my ears while screaming at the top of my lungs! Same goes for "Lady" Gagme!!!!

Edit: I am so excited Van Halen is back together!!!  Sadly it is Roth as lead vocal not Sammy but still very cool.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

I listen to A LOT of ]v[etal
I also really like dubstep and hardstyle music.

Favorite Metal bands : Dimmu Borgir, Nile, Equilibrium, Amon Amarth, Behemoth, Metallica, Testament, Exodus, Megadeth, Devin Townsend Project, Between the Buried and Me, Kamelot, and Rammstein

Favorite Dubstep producers : Wonkap, Ajapai, Chrispy, Subvibe, Datsik, Excision, and Cyrex

Favorite Hardstlye Dj's : Tatanka, Zany, Headhunterz, Zatox, and Showtek


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Does anyone here know who Pete Yorn is???

I love this song Kutner's Funeral - YouTube

It always makes me cry!


----------



## fleamailman

JoeJackson - A Slow Song 

The Golden Age of Video by Ricardo Autobahn

I'd Love to Change the World 

Serge Gainsbourg - Aux Enfants De La Chance


----------



## Llewellyn

*Baroque, new-age.*


----------



## rockman

I like quite an interesting range of music: metal, indie, singer-songwriter, alt rock, Celtic metal, christian metal (yes there is such a thing), classical, some blues, some country, and pretty much any other kinds of rock I didn't mention. I just can't stand most pop and rap though.

Guess my favorite band would have to be Tragically hip.


----------



## BrionHumphrey

Wow, well, Queensryche when I want melancholy, philosophical inspiration.  When I'm not writing, 80's music fits the bill.  If I killing background noise and digging into a story though, Hans Zimmer, Danny Elfman, pretty much any movie score will thrust me into another world.  Peter Gabriel's soundtrack for "The Last Temptation of Christ" is definitely one to check out!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Louisiana Red - Alabama Train - YouTube


----------



## myrddin173

lately I've been listening to a lot of wizard rock i've this song stuck in my head for awhile.

Ministry of Magic - Lily - YouTube


----------



## MAndreas

Oh that would take a long time...I'm a bit diverse in my listening .  BUT since this is a group about writing, I'll post what I often listen to when I write .  Abney Park (best steampunk band EVER!), Trailerhead, Corner Stone Cues (both of those are trailer music "groups" aka stuff you'd hear in movies, but not familiar themes.  If you have a fight scene to write though both ROCK!)  Nightwish and Beyond Temptation are also great writing groups (some songs anyway).

Non-writing some favs are Muse, Pinback, Concrete Blonde, Mozart, Beatles, Black Keys, Pogues, Flogging Molly....ok, I'll be here all night!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

The sound track of Khabi Khushi Khabie Gham. 

and Baabul

Salman Khan, John Abraham, Amitabh Bachchan and SRK are smoking HOTT!


John 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Salman 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Amitabh 
	

		
			
		

		
	







SRK


----------



## Faolan

I like 12 Stones, 38th Parallel, 4-4-1, 4Him & Barren Cross.


----------



## Saigonnus

My musical tastes are like my choice in genre for reading; varied. I like everything from celtic bagpipes to alternative, hard rock, classical, country or some house music... even a bit of rap. Generally though when I am writing, it is something like Evanescence, Kittie, Archenemy or Metallica... perhaps old chool Pantera or Sepultura.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

ATM I'm rocking some serious Old school rock n roll. Skynyard, Guns n roses, Styx I'm having the time of my frikkin life!  
I think I need a nap. 


Oh but I wanted to turn you guys onto AWOLNATION, check this out! I think you will like it, the vid is spaztastic but the song is unreal. SAIL - AWOLNATION - YouTube Let me know what you think!


----------



## thetraveler

It changes, but right now I'm listening to Les Friction, Theocracy, Majestic Vanguard, Hans Zimmer, the Assassin's Creed themes, and random freelance soundtracks I find on Youtube when looking a short films from friends and colleagues.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

thetraveler said:


> It changes, but right now I'm listening to Les Friction, Theocracy, Majestic Vanguard, Hans Zimmer, the Assassin's Creed themes, and random freelance soundtracks I find on Youtube when looking a short films from friends and colleagues.



Aren't the AC themes works of musical genius?  I'm into the chase theme from the 1st game at the moment.


----------



## thetraveler

I'll have to check that one out, I've been listening mainly to 2 and 3.


----------



## Barsook

The Roundtable Podcast ep. 3


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

thetraveler said:


> I'll have to check that one out, I've been listening mainly to 2 and 3.



Assassin's Creed - Chase Theme - YouTube


----------



## Steerpike

A Distance There Is... (Liv Kristine, then of Theatre of Tragedy, now of Leave's Eyes, on vocals)


----------



## Steerpike

This is also a good one by Theatre of Tragedy (and the middle of the song has a clip of Vincent Price from Masque of the Red Death):


----------



## Rikilamaro

Currently, Ben Lee - "Cigarettes Will Kill You"


----------



## Piddlepup

Classic rock, bluegrass, and sometimes current pop.


----------



## Llewellyn

*Piddle, it's good to know that there are other bluegrass listeners at Mythic Scribes!*

                                                                                         Paul


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

In terms of genre, I can listen to almost anything. There are a few things I don't like in general - death metal, depressive stuff, songs entirely devoted to the singer informing her ex that she's over him, etc - and I do tend to lean heavily towards rock, but other then that it really depends on my mood and what I happen to be obsessed with at the moment. It's usually individual songs, too. I rarely like everything a given band or musician has produced, more likely I'll just like one or two songs I listen to constantly.


----------



## Ireth

I listen to a variety of different stuff, though it's mostly between rock and folk, with metal and others here and there. My favorite groups/singers vary from Loreena McKennitt, Heather Dale and Enya to Breaking Benjamin, Within Temptation and Nightwish. I also listen to musical soundtracks; _Les Mis_, _Wicked_ and _Phantom of the Opera_ are probably the top three, with _Sweeney Todd_, _Dracula_ and _Frankenstein_ not far below. And of course there are the classic Disney songs, which are always fun.


----------



## Saigonnus

I was listening to "Reign in Blood" album from Slayer yesterday while writing a battle scene for my WIP. 1800 words more or less from the beginning of the album to the end.


----------



## Steerpike

Saigonnus said:


> I was listening to "Reign in Blood" album from Slayer yesterday while writing a battle scene for my WIP. 1800 words more or less from the beginning of the album to the end.



Nice, classic album.

Fans of fantasy, as well as doom metal, might also like Candlemass' classic Ancient Dream. A Cry From the Crypt is probably my favorite song, but here is the title track:


----------



## The Blue Lotus

This is whts playing right now Ginuwine - I'll Do Anything/I'm Sorry - YouTube


----------



## Shockley

When writing: Richard Wagner, Edvard Grieg, various Scandinavian metal bands (chiefly Amon Amarth, Finntroll, Ensiferum and Bathory) and things of that nature. That just applies to fantasy, and I have a very different listening list when writing my western stories (Led Zeppelin mainly, actually, but I can't explain that one). 

 When not writing: Various things from different genres. I'm a big Sinatra fan, and that's my current thing.


----------



## Steerpike

Amon Amarth puts on quite a good live performance.

I'd throw in At the Gates as a favorite when it comes to that type of music.


----------



## Shockley

I think it says something about them that the only live performance DVDs I have are Eric Clapton, Led Zeppelin, Stevie Ray Vaughan and Amon Amarth.


----------



## Steerpike

Shockley said:


> I think it says something about them that the only live performance DVDs I have are Eric Clapton, Led Zeppelin, Stevie Ray Vaughan and Amon Amarth.



Nice. 

I had a chance to see Stevie Ray about a year before he died and didn't go. Still kicking myself.


----------



## Shockley

I was born ten days before he died, and not a birthday goes by where my family (my uncle and his three sons are all semi-professional musicians) doesn't remark on that. I've made it a point to try and see Jimmie Vaughan before too long.


----------



## Steerpike

Shockley said:


> I was born ten days before he died, and not a birthday goes by where my family (my uncle and his three sons are all semi-professional musicians) doesn't remark on that. I've made it a point to try and see Jimmie Vaughan before too long.



I'd love to see Jimmie play as well. Great guitarists, both.


----------



## Steerpike

Welcome to the Midwest


----------



## Rikilamaro

http://youtu.be/BPez8XDH4zY


This just gets stuck in my head.


----------



## Steerpike

That's a good one Rikilamaro. Do you like A Fine Frenzy/Alison Sudol? She has a great CD that came out a few years back.

For example:


----------



## Steerpike

Christian Death/Doom Metal, anyone?


----------



## Rikilamaro

Steerpike said:


> Christian Death/Doom Metal, anyone?



Oh, Lord. Please not again! lol

The song of the day is: 

http://youtu.be/Y-4NFvI5U9w


----------



## Ceresz

*EivÃ¸r PÃ¡lsdÃ³ttir - Heyr Himna SmiÃ°ur*


----------



## Rikilamaro

[video=youtube_share;5DRB3ZFO9kA]http://youtu.be/5DRB3ZFO9kA[/video]

New song for the night.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Aidan of the tavern

On a slightly um, different vein here is a very sombre, serious song about certain troubles.


----------



## Earphone

My favorite band!


----------



## coolstoneman

I know my taste in music is definitely not the norm.  But I usually like alot of instrumental music, some older groups like Pink Floyd, and internet radio.  There are some killer net stations out there.  Check out SomaFM: Listener Supported, Commercial Free Internet Radio for something unique.  They have one channel that plays instrumental music set to audio clips of Nasa.. talk about different!


----------



## Steerpike

Great version of a traditional Irish folk song:


----------



## Vivienne King

I listen to all kinds of stuff as my husband is a musician with many influences. I love Rush, Marc Jordan (what a wonderfully silky, smoky jazz-club voice!) and Enya; also Toto and the fantastic Texas-born guitarist Eric Johnson, who I shall have the privilege of seeing in concert in London this summer. For something completely wacky, I recommend Swedish rockers Freak Kitchen - with another jaw-dropping guitarist. Oh, and Karl Jenkins and Copland's 'Appalachian Spring' are among my classical favourites. Sometimes, music just speaks to me and that's when my writing usually takes a turn for the better!


----------



## Rikilamaro

Currently:

[video=youtube_share;l-dYNttdgl0]http://youtu.be/l-dYNttdgl0[/video]


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Rikilamaro said:


> Currently:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;l-dYNttdgl0]http://youtu.be/l-dYNttdgl0[/video]



Ah, brings back childhood memories of my mum doing the decorating while listening to the classical radio station.


----------



## King Raven Stark

I like rap, R&B, rock, fantasy music
my favorite group is within temptation


----------



## King Raven Stark

[video=youtube_share;gcXkBwobubI]http://youtu.be/gcXkBwobubI[/video]


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I've got this playing in another window.

[video=youtube_share;0wp2qhoop9U]http://youtu.be/0wp2qhoop9U[/video]

This is one of three bands on my "I Wish to See Them But Don't Expect to" list.

The others are The Who and Pink Floyd. Pink Floyd was crossed off in 2007 when I saw Roger Waters perform The Dark Side of the Moon in its entirety in Hong Kong. I don't expect to get any closer than that. As an added bonus, he only played one new song and maybe just one other non-Pink Floyd song (both of which were unsurprisingly forgettable).


----------



## Aravelle

I listen to metal [symphonic, gothic, power, etc.], musicals, as well as movie scores and soundtracks.
I also like electronic and corny pop.

I loathe ska and reggae. They're just not my thing.

My favourite bands are Kamelot and Epica, definetly.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Steerpike

LMAO. I posted that last one because of the last verse (related to a racism discussion in a thread), and this song came up next on my random shuffle. What are the freakin' odds?


----------



## Steerpike

OK, now we're getting in a Kansas City groove.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Steerpike

Turn off the news and read...


----------



## Rikilamaro

Steerpike said:


> OK, now we're getting in a Kansas City groove.



That's because Kansas City is the best place in the whole world. 

Currently I am listening to this:


----------



## Hans

And now for something very different: "The Imperial March" by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (HQ) - YouTube
(Still music I listen to.)


----------



## Rikilamaro

[video=youtube_share;gCBIG28On0o]http://youtu.be/gCBIG28On0o[/video]


----------



## Rikilamaro

It won't leave my head....

Dang catchy song whose meaning I don't know.

[video=youtube_share;T3ldsF65cLM]http://youtu.be/T3ldsF65cLM[/video]


----------



## Steerpike

That's a cool song, Rikilamaro.

How about we slow it down and kick it old school with some Saint Vitus!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Rikilamaro said:


> It won't leave my head....
> 
> Dang catchy song whose meaning I don't know.



Great song, I would think most people would have heard it since it was pretty popular for a while.  The song is about a mall shooting.  Sorry to put a damper on it haha


----------



## Steerpike

Since Elric of Melnibone was in our death match (departing too soon, alas), here is a song from a band that features Elric on the cover of their album (by Michael Whelan I think). They had Elric on a lot of their covers:


----------



## Rikilamaro

Elder the Dwarf said:


> Great song, I would think most people would have heard it since it was pretty popular for a while.  The song is about a mall shooting.  Sorry to put a damper on it haha



I heard it was shooting celebrities. I dunno, I've read the lyrics over and over again. Could be either I suppose.

Thanks, Elder!


----------



## Rikilamaro

Yep.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

This always puts me in a great mood.


----------



## Steerpike

Right now, A Fine Frenzy (Alison Sudol). One of the best CDs I bought in '09. Great voice.


----------



## Steerpike

Last night, Louis and Ella from the excellent 2-CD set "A Fine Romance"


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Steerpike said:


> Last night, Louis and Ella from the excellent 2-CD set "A Fine Romance"



Cool, reminds me of the Fallout games.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Drinks all round, haha!


----------



## Rikilamaro

On that note...


----------



## Rikilamaro

Steerpike said:


> Last night, Louis and Ella from the excellent 2-CD set "A Fine Romance"



One of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## Rikilamaro

"Make a list of things you need, leave it empty. Except for number one write, "Love." Gamble Everything."

Ben Lee's music is like a best friend I never knew I had.


----------



## Steerpike

From Finland, a little Dawn of Relic this morning. This one is from their album "Lovecraftian Dark:"


----------



## Steerpike

And over to Sweden for Arch Enemy, with Angela Gossow on vocals:


----------



## Steerpike

And you can't get much better than old Opeth (also from Sweden):


----------



## Steerpike

And a last bit of Epicness from Sweden, going back to 1986! Black Stone Wielder:


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

My favorite bon iver song:


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

This video is absolutely gorgeous though:


----------



## gavintonks

Roger Waters, Uriah Heep, Rick WaKeman, Vivaldi.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Stevie Ray Vaughan, a once in a lifetime of the earth guy who showed the world the power of the Blues.


----------



## Steerpike

Thanks, Aidan! Gotta love Stevie Ray.

I bet no one here knows this one (sounds nothing like their later stuff; this is a great album):


----------



## Steerpike

Gotta love the lyrics and atmosphere of this song. Really does fit well with "November:"

No shadow
No stars
No moon
No care

November
It only believes
In a pile of dead leaves
And a moon
That's the color of bone

No prayers for November
To linger longer
Stick your spoon in the wall
We'll slaughter them all

November has tied me
To an old dead tree
Get word to April
To rescue me

November's cold chain
Made of wet boots and rain
And shiny black ravens
On chimney smoke lanes

November seems odd
You're my firing squad
November

With my hair slicked back
With carrion shellac
With the blood from a pheasant
And the bone from a hare

Tied to the branches
Of a roebuck stag
Left to wave in the timber
Like a buck shot flag

Go away you rainsnout
Go away, blow your brains out
November


----------



## Endymion

Two steps from hell, 
Mozart, Vivaldi, Bethoven...
Movie soundtracks
Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Ankari

Two Steps From Hell

Jo Blankenburg

Woodkid

Future World Music

Metallica

Bush

Tupac Shakur

Jay-Z

Notorious BIG

Aerosmith

Andrea Boccelli 

Almost anything from the '90s


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

A quick sampler from my weekend experience:
Dispatch: Indie/folk/acoustic rock but really there is no way to fit them in any genre


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

RHCP, needs no introduction


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Blind Pilot: Wonderful indie/folk band.  Great concert, but played too closely to their album


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Bon Iver: just beautiful music





I might post more later.  Here's everything I saw:

Amazing:
Dispatch, Phish, RHCP
Radiohead, Avett Bros.

Great:
Bon Iver, Chad Stokes (Interview/Concert), Blind Pilot

Good: 
Moon Taxi, Soja

OK: 
The Beach Boys, Ludacris, Big Gigantic

Terrible: Childish Gambino


----------



## Rikilamaro

But how much baby do we really need?


----------



## Rikilamaro

And just because they make me smile, here's another Monkees song!


----------



## Rikilamaro

Great song to wake up to...


----------



## Rikilamaro

Stuck in my head!


----------



## Steerpike

How about a little something from France?


----------



## Rikilamaro

Well if we're being international... How about Russian?


----------



## Steerpike

I like that one, Rikilamaro. Quite different from Peste Noire.

How about from Amman, Jordan?


----------



## Rikilamaro

Wow, Steer. 

I think the difference between the two of us is that I like to sing along with my music. You might not.

Let's go Down Under.


----------



## Steerpike

You can sing along with my music. It just takes practice


----------



## Reaver

Steerpike said:


> You can sing along with my music. It just takes practice



This quote is akin to Dorothy looking behind the curtain in the Wizard of Oz. The *ONLY* music Steerpike listens to is _*Zamfir: Master of the Pan Flute*. _


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ISe0fdoaPs


----------



## Ghost

I like the Russian song, Rikilamaro. I've heard of Alexander Rybak because he does a version of "Kupalinka" but I wasn't familiar with any of his other songs. Have you heard of Skryabin? I'm not sure if I've linked to them before or not. They're a fun band.

Since I mentioned Rio en Medio in another thread, I ought to link to one of her songs. I really enjoy ethereal, folky kind of music. People who like music like Bat for Lashes might like this:


----------



## Martinus

I'm sort of an old-school rocker.  The Beatles, Rolling Stones, Electric Light Orchestra, Styx, etc...  I listen to some 80s and 90s stuff now and then (I have Cheap Trick playing on the Media Player right now), and Matthew Sweet is great.  I can't stand Rap, and I generally avoid Metal.

I have been known to settle down with some Bing Crosby and Frank Sinatra at times, along with some Classical.


----------



## Steerpike

Nice way to update a traditional piece. The original is called "MÃ¤rk hur vÃ¥r skugga," apparently. Candlemass put their own spin on it.


----------



## They'reWatchingUs

Ghost said:


> My username on Last.fm is the same as it is here. Does anybody else have an account there?



Me! I got it via X-BOX.

My fave music is anything Taylor Swift and my favourite song, since I was a little kid, is Welcome to My Life by Simple Plan. I'm sorry to any Beiber fans out there but I hate him  Not a big fan of pop. My 2nd fave song is Green Fields of France by the Dropkick Murphy's and I love Nickleback.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Now I'm listening to Portishead, thanks to someone in MS chat yesterday mentioning it!


----------



## Ireth

Enya. Could her music get any more beautiful? I think not.


----------



## Ghost

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Now I'm listening to Portishead



I'm glad you like them better than my dog does.


----------



## They'reWatchingUs

Okay... your dog doesn't like Portishead. How can you tell?


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Here's a really nice chilling out song.  Feeling unhappy?  Stressed out?  Just listen to this.


----------



## Wynnara

There's busking and then there's these guys. I was actually so impressed when I saw them on the street that I bought their CD on the spot. They get their name--Sons of Granville--from Granville St. in downtown Vancouver where they can frequently be found.


----------



## Neurosis

I listen to lots of old school prog rock (Yes, King Crimson, Floyd, Rush) as well as a spattering of European folk music and classical music. My main genre of interest is Metal, specifically Death Metal and various avant-garde variations. I'm actually the vocalist in a metal band: Meridian - The Sun (+ Lyrics) [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Steerpike

Neurosis said:


> I listen to lots of old school prog rock (Yes, King Crimson, Floyd, Rush) as well as a spattering of European folk music and classical music. My main genre of interest is Metal, specifically Death Metal and various avant-garde variations. I'm actually the vocalist in a metal band: Meridian - The Sun (+ Lyrics) [HD] - YouTube



Got your EP playing on Spotify. Nice work.


----------



## Steerpike

Some folky tunes:


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Steerpike said:


> Some folky tunes:



Glad you like Span too.


----------



## Reaver

All day, every day.


----------



## Reaver

And this too.


----------



## FireBird

Just generally I love anything and everything by Thrice. 
If I'm writing I will listen to music that is symphonic in nature with very light or no lyrics.


----------



## FireBird

Just generally I love anything and everything by Thrice.

If I'm writing I will listen to music that is symphonic in nature with very light or no lyrics.


----------



## Rikilamaro

Goodness! It's been too long since someone posted in this thread. I will fix that! Mwahahaha!


----------



## Steerpike

Good riffs (before this band sucked):


----------



## Steerpike

Twilight of the Thunder God.

Epic song


----------



## Vale

Steerpike said:


> Twilight of the Thunder God.
> 
> Epic song



Agreed!

Most of my music tends to be classic rock and metal such as Led Zep, Sabbath or Iron Maiden although I'm interested in a lot of genres. Undefinable bands such as Gungor (they're a Christian rock/alternative/sort of group) and things like the Cure, some orchestral soundtracky bits and occasionally a bit of electronic rock like Faunts.


----------



## thedarknessrising

I listen to anything by Two Steps From Hell or Immediate Music. It really inspires my writing.


----------



## cris2507

I am of a sufficiently advanced age to have a very soft spot for the singer songwriter - male and female. IN my collection you will find Dylan, James Taylor, Kate Bush, Joni Mitchell, Leonard Cohen, and many others.
I also love flamenco music (not of the mass produced tourist variety), sitar music, gregorian chant and a fair smattering of classical.  
I also have a taste for unusual voices - such as the late Yma Sumac.


----------



## Steerpike

Vale said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Most of my music tends to be classic rock and metal such as Led Zep, Sabbath or Iron Maiden although I'm interested in a lot of genres. Undefinable bands such as Gungor (they're a Christian rock/alternative/sort of group) and things like the Cure, some orchestral soundtracky bits and occasionally a bit of electronic rock like Faunts.



I like all of those (except I haven't heard of Gungor). There was a good Christian death/doom band from Australia called Paramaecium. Their album Exhumed of the Earth is a classic.

Also, I saw Iron Maiden play a few weeks ago. Good show 

This week I've been listening to a lot of the old big band stuff - Artie Shaw, Benny Goodman, Glenn Miller, Count Basie, and so on, with a good helping of Dixieland Jazz. Last week, some old time blues/folk - Robert Johnson, Blind Lemon Jefferson, Son House, Leadbelly, etc. I love Spotify


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Steerpike said:


> I like all of those (except I haven't heard of Gungor). There was a good Christian death/doom band from Australia called Paramaecium. Their album Exhumed of the Earth is a classic.
> 
> Also, I saw Iron Maiden play a few weeks ago. Good show
> 
> This week I've been listening to a lot of the old big band stuff - Artie Shaw, Benny Goodman, Glenn Miller, Count Basie, and so on, with a good helping of Dixieland Jazz. Last week, some old time blues/folk - Robert Johnson, Blind Lemon Jefferson, Son House, Leadbelly, etc. I love Spotify



Good for you, Son House and Robert Johnson are legends!


----------



## Steerpike

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Good for you, Son House and Robert Johnson are legends!



Yeah, some great stuff there. And how can you argue with music from a guy who had his guitar tuned by the devil himself?:devil:


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Dude Amon Amarth is like in my top 5 favorite bands. I think I've learned how to play just about every single one of their songs except for stuff from their new album, really don't care for it too much save for like three songs. 

I actually had a chance to see Iron Maiden live because my friend said he won tickets to see them and he was going to take me and my friend but it turns out he only won two tickets so I let my friend go because he's a much bigger fan than me. Sometimes I lie in bed crying in regret XD

Oh and Two Steps from Hell is awesome too!


This has to be one of my favorite songs lyrically speaking. Even though it involves creation theories like the Big Bang which I do not believe in, I still think it's well written


----------



## Steerpike

Amon Amarth is a lot of fun in concert 

When they came out for their encore, one guy picks up a guitar and you hear the opening to Pursuit of Vikings. Crowd went wild.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Ireth

A little something (or two) for my fellow Tolkienites.

Song of Beren and Luthien - YouTube

Lay of Nimrodel - YouTube


----------



## Sheriff Woody

I listen mostly to metal (power, thrash, and traditional are my faves), but my ipod has everything from Muddy Waters and Chopin to Public Enemy and Brad Paisley.

This is my favorite band.


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Since this is a fantasy forum...


----------



## Steerpike

Opeth - good choice. I've loved their concerts.

I like Blind Guardian quite a bit as well. Nightfall Over Middle Earth is a good CD 

Are you familiar with Agalloch? If not, try this one:


----------



## Sheriff Woody

I love Agalloch. They are actually my favorite band to write to. I can get lost in their music so easily and just focus on what I need to get done. 

Here's some other good/less-popular stuff...


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

God I love this guy!


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Eye and ear candy. 8)


----------



## ChantyLace




----------



## SeverinR

whining constant whining...oh, wait, your not talking about work.


----------



## SeverinR

Stairway to heaven harp - Bing Videos
old insturment modern song.

Old instrument used in one of my stories:
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...3D82629D13E5D51A254A3D82629D13E5D51A2&first=0

Italian greatful dead? (see the video)
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...D9A3E572771A5BF4C212D9A3E572771A5BF4&first=41

Warning, it will get into your head, Game of thrones cat.
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...132AC975CFF6A9BE237D132AC975CFF6A9BE2&first=0


----------



## Ankari

SeverinR said:


> Warning, it will get into your head, Game of thrones cat.
> Game of thrones cat - Bing Videos



That was hilarious!


----------



## Ankari

SeverinR said:


> Old instrument used in one of my stories:
> gemshorn - Bing Videos



BTW, you got me on the gemshorn now.


----------



## Sheriff Woody

SeverinR said:


> Old instrument used in one of my stories:
> gemshorn - Bing Videos



That was cool.


----------



## thedarknessrising

Warning, it will get into your head, Game of thrones cat.
Game of thrones cat - Bing Videos[/QUOTE]

I really should have listened to you. I can't unhear this.


----------



## FatCat

Just gonna leave this here...


----------



## SeverinR

thedarknessrising said:


> Warning, it will get into your head, Game of thrones cat.
> Game of thrones cat - Bing Videos




I really should have listened to you. I can't unhear this.[/QUOTE]
I don't notice the original theme sticking with me as much as the cat does. I like both, but when I hear the cat, it stays.
The official theme to Game of thrones:
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...5E398AC99DE47D16ABEB5E398AC99DE47D16A&first=0



Sheriff Woody said:


> That was cool.


I love the Gemshorn.



Ankari said:


> BTW, you got me on the gemshorn now.


Was looking for a unique musical instrument for a book, and when I found the gemshorn it was perfect, and I love the sound, not as much for the bass gemshorn(bigger) but the normal one.( Small enough to carry with a person)

I am seriously considering trying to make one. Horn, plug and some tools and some time adjusting the tune. Even if I fail, I have an instrument to display based on the book.

More Gemshorn: (probably the ugliest gemshorn I have ever seen)
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...2756C45EB1D1D3171A1C2756C45EB1D1D317&first=41


----------



## SeverinR

FatCat said:


> Just gonna leave this here...


Sadly.....That boy needs therapy!


----------



## SeverinR

SeverinR said:


> I really should have listened to you. I can't unhear this.


I don't notice the original theme sticking with me as much as the cat does. I like both, but when I hear the cat, it stays.
The official theme to Game of thrones:
Game of thrones theme - Bing Videos

I love the Gemshorn.
Gemshorn - Bing Videos


Was looking for a unique musical instrument for a book, and when I found the gemshorn it was perfect, and I love the sound, not as much for the bass gemshorn(bigger) but the normal one.( Small enough to carry with a person)

I am seriously considering trying to make one. Horn, plug and some tools and some time adjusting the tune. Even if I fail, I have an instrument to display based on the book.

More Gemshorn: (probably the ugliest gemshorn I have ever seen)
Gemshorn - Bing Videos[/QUOTE]

sorry the ugly one is here: Emanuel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTkVO66XzL0


----------



## Steerpike

From Amman, Jordan.  Probably shows up in this thread already, but:


----------



## Reaver




----------



## Chilari

What did I just watch? Reaver what are you doing? Where did you find this?

This is what I've been listening to a lot recently. The whole album, in fact, but this is just such a great video and one of my favourite songs on what is, imho, an absolutely stunning album.


----------



## Reaver

Chilari said:


> What did I just watch? Reaver what are you doing? Where did you find this?



Well my dear Chilari, you've watched a man with a passion for very good burgers and fries. I found it on Youtube of course.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Chilari said:


> What did I just watch? Reaver what are you doing? Where did you find this?
> 
> This is what I've been listening to a lot recently. The whole album, in fact, but this is just such a great video and one of my favourite songs on what is, imho, an absolutely stunning album.



I'm having a major mental warp from seeing Stringer Bell in a Mumford & Sons video.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Wanara009

I don't usually listen to music unless when I'm writing or drawing. When I do however, I listen to whatever music suited the mood of my drawing or writing. However, most of my music comes from movies or video games.


----------



## Twook00

I saw on Mastodon's FB page today that they are "writing and recording a song for the new monster's inc. movie!!"

That should be interesting...


----------



## Steerpike

Twook00 said:


> I saw on Mastodon's FB page today that they are "writing and recording a song for the new monster's inc. movie!!"
> 
> That should be interesting...



I've seen them play a few times. They do good live shows. I'll be interesting to see what they come up with for a movie.


----------



## SeverinR

Hate to harp on this, but it
tis the season:
Harp Music- Oh Christmas Tree/O Tannenbaum - YouTube

MAy I offer you a glass of Sugar plum fairy?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdoTdG_VNV4


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Something I listen to when that bit of craziness in me comes to the surface .


----------



## Reaver

Need some entertainment? Just listen to this entire soundtrack and watch my avatar boogie. I challenge you not dance too.










​


----------



## Phietadix

I listen mainly to Rich Mullens music. He used to be (He died in a car accident in 1998) a christian musician. His most famous song is _Awesome God_. My favorites are _Sometimes by Step_ and _Screen Door_.


----------



## tlbodine

My music taste is so ridiculously eclectic, I can't even cover it all.  I've got a soft spot for the whole Alternative/Grunge/Punk thing, because I'm a child of the 90s.  And I've got a big ol' soft spot for all the Classic Rock, thanks to my dad.  Lately I've also gotten super into folk metal and folk punk and other weird crossovers like that.  

Every time I start a new writing project, the very first thing I do is put together a playlist that embodies the personality of the story I'm telling.  They are widely disparate:  

_Tagestraum _(a novel about a social worker whose child client goes missing in a fairy realm built from living nightmares) -- Lots of Enya and classical stuff and a few bits from film scores Tagestraum -- Music to Write By - YouTube

_Nezumi's Children_ (sort of a feminist response to Watership Down, but featuring rats) -- Lots of folk metal and really epic film/video game scores YouTube

_The Beast in the Bedchamber_ (an anthology of dark fairytale retellings) -- I asked my friends to give me ideas for something "Sexy, sleazy and dark" and mixed it with a liberal dash of Nox Arcana The Beast in the Bedchamber - YouTube

_Carnal Jesus_ (a dystopia wherein self-aware zombies struggle for equal rights) -- Lots of politically-charged alternative from the 2000s, with a few classics tossed in for good measure Carnal Jesus - YouTube

So, y'know, clearly I'm all over the board.


----------



## gethinmorgan

I have a collection of film scores that I mix and match for this purpose. I always use the new Tron soundtrack by Daftpunk to start with - its so full of energy that my fingers just move that much faster. Then it's over to the Gladiator OST, or Lord of the Rings OST, and even, when there's serious derring-do to be written, some of the better tracks from the StarWars collection.

My secret weapon, though, is Sigur Ros, an icelandic band who make strange soundscapes and made-up languages. They get my creativity going when I'm stuck!

[video=youtube_share;Bz8iEJeh26E]http://youtu.be/Bz8iEJeh26E[/video]


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Ankari

This should get you in the writing mood:

Blackheart by Two Steps From Hell


----------



## Reaver

Sometimes I swear that I was born sixty years too soon.










​


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> Sometimes I swear that I was born sixty years too soon.



I was just listening to Benny Goodman today. Also, Artie Shaw and Tommy Dorsey.


----------



## Aravelle

Sigur Ros is amazing.


----------



## Aravelle

I am not the only person on the site who loves power metal..perfection.


----------



## Chilari

I love this. einaudi is brilliant anyway and I have quite a lot of music by him but this is one my favourite. It starts slow but becomes a very powerful track.


----------



## Ireth

^ Seconded. Einaudi is awesome. ^_^


----------



## Chilari

I also listen to these guys a lot. It's a shame there's not more on Youtube by them but I'm not going to upload their music myself without their permission (not that I'd know how) because I know them and don't want to ruin anything. Sarah (the violinist) used to be my boss for two years and Steve teaches music to my Dad. Anyway. Another slow starter but at about half way through it speeds up and it becomes quite the jig. The album it's from is brilliant.


----------



## Ireth

Had a song in my playlist for the longest time, and I never knew who it was by or what it was called. Finally found out today -- Fires at Midnight by Blackmore's Night. I've started listening to some of their other stuff, and love it. Loreley, The Circle, Ghost of a Rose and Ivory Tower are my faves so far.


----------



## Steerpike

Blackmore's Night is great. I saw Ritchie Blackmore play live back when he was in Deep Purple. Was awesome.


----------



## Shreddies

I usually listen to a wide variety of musicians, depending on what mood I'm in. My favorites at the moment are (in no particular order):

Two Steps From Hell: El Dorado (Best epic music in my humble opinion)
Flook: Granny in the attic (Very upbeat)
The Piano Guys: Moonlight (Cello and Piano music)
Lecrae: Take Me As I Am (Christian Rap)
Loreena McKennitt: Kecharitomene (Has anyone mentioned her yet?)
E.S. Posthumus: Nara (Like Two Steps, only calmer)
Apocalyptica: Quutamo (Cello Rock)
Gaelic Storm: Johnny Jump Up (Fun Irish music)
Ikuko Kawai: Caravan (Violinist)
Yoshida Brothers: Storm (Shamisen)
James Hill: Misirlou (Ukulele, one of the best)
Pentatonix: Carol of the Bells (Acapella)
Beats Antique: Roustabout (I don't know what genre this is..)

And that's not counting OSTs and game Remixes. There's just so many great musicians out there, I can't stick to one genre.


----------



## joe

I listen to various artists. Once I enjoy Gotye, the other day I'm listening to The Beatles. But generally I do like metal genre. Everything from folk to death metal. 

Check this out: Elvenking - Era (2012) [Full Album] - YouTube


----------



## Chilari

Shreddies said:


> The Piano Guys: Moonlight (Cello and Piano music)



Seconded. The Piano Guys are very awesome indeed. I love the Bach one Steven Sharp Nelson adapted for 8 cellos. And their Cello Wars one too. If you think there's a pattern here, you'd be right. I love the sound of the cello. Needs me some more cello...


----------



## Shreddies

Chilari said:


> I love the sound of the cello. Needs me some more cello...



Have you heard Break of Reality yet? A Blind Purpose


----------



## Ireth

Just discovered this guy, Adrian von Ziegler, thanks to my sisters. This is fantastic.


----------



## Reaver




----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Steerpike

And speaking of cool but obscure Rolling Stones covers:


----------



## Steerpike

And also:


----------



## Reaver

Ladies and Gents, I give you Compressorhead:


----------



## Reaver




----------



## afrisch

I listen to a variety, though when writing, prefer instrumentals so I don't accidentally add lyrics  I listen to mainly smooth Jazz (Dave Koz, Brian Culbertson), to ambiance, such as Andreas Vollenweider, Enigma, and Delirium, and can go up to the harder stuff, including Def Leppard, Emigrate, and Rammstein.  Whatever the mood desires at the time!


----------



## Reaver




----------



## Sheilawisz

I am listening to Freya's Theme by Leaves' Eyes, right now:

[video=youtube_share;_GBchsaurlk]http://youtu.be/_GBchsaurlk[/video]

Is that cool or what?!


----------



## Steerpike

Holy crap. Turns out one of my favorite bands from Sweden put out a CD last year and I didn't even know it!


----------



## Steerpike

Makes me remember the first song of theirs I ever heard, back when I was in high school.


----------



## Steerpike

And, from the same CD, what may be their best.).


----------



## Steerpike

What do you get when you mix death metal, doom, and a Christian band from Australia? A pretty epic song, and one of the best doom album intros ever.


----------



## Nihal

OST, OST, OST! Games, movies, animes, I don't care. I really like the orchestral ones, they're full of emotion. I'm always lookig for new ones because they also get me in creation-mode.





(0:55+ gives me goosebumps)

If I'm not listening orchestral OSTs I may be listening some Rock or... Jpop. The last one gets me in killer mode, I'm not really found of jpop but sometimes I need it's energy.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Hmm, so many people who are into fantasy seem to listen to heavy metal.  I wonder what the connection is.


----------



## Codey Amprim

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Hmm, so many people who are into fantasy seem to listen to heavy metal.  I wonder what the connection is.



That's something I've thought about, too. I don't want to start any music feuds on here, but I believe that type of music has a lot more depth than that of most other genres. Not that it is true with every song or band, but for the most part I would say metal or hard rock music has much more effort put into it than most other genres (obviously orchestral music is exempt from that).


----------



## Rho

Broadsword - YouTube
Tull and Rings, great combo.


----------



## Rho

Ramble On the Hobbit - YouTube
Zep and The Hobbit, even better.


----------



## Steerpike

It's FRIDAY


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

It's *2O1O!*


Well… it was.

(Am I the only one here who fondly remembers Street Fighter 2010? "Fondly" being the operative word? And "remembers" being the other operative word?)


----------



## Nihal

I'm entering in an anime OST phase again, I've even been listening to a little j-pop again (not the music below).





This anime is a big disappointment, but it has Yuki Kajiura's soundtrack. Her use of cellos is awesome!


----------



## Filk

Stoner/doom/black/death/thrash/nwobhm metal, powerviolence, some punk and hardcore and a wide variety of classic rock. Roky Erikson is great too.

Currently have Absu, Carcass, Finntroll, Bolt Thrower, and Dead Meadow on my realplayer.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I just downloaded the Double Dragon Neon soundtrack. The developer allows you to download it for free. (You're given the option to pay, but if you name a price of zero it does NOT ask for any credit card or personal information.) I wish I could download the game (for money), since I don't have an XBox or PlayStation. I love the character artist's work.

If you download, tracks 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 20 and 25 are remixes from the original game; 7 and 17 are from DDII; and 23 is awesomely 70's-cop-showish.


----------



## Sparkie

Love this whole album.


----------



## Sheilawisz

My great friend from Madrid (we chat almost everyday) has recently introduced me to this wonderful band called Lyriel, and so far I have loved many different songs by them =)

In particular, Enchanted Moonlight has been a great inspiration for me to imagine and write my recent story _The Lonely Bones_.

I hope that you will like it!!

[video=youtube_share;z7BpYu_LlSo]http://youtu.be/z7BpYu_LlSo[/video]


----------



## Nihal

Sheilawisz said:


> My great friend from Madrid (we chat almost everyday) has recently introduced me to this wonderful band called Lyriel, and so far I have loved many different songs by them =)
> 
> In particular, Enchanted Moonlight has been a great inspiration for me to imagine and write my recent story _The Lonely Bones_.
> 
> I hope that you will like it!!



I liked it. Makes me nostalgic, I know it has many differences, but this melody evokes a similar feeling of when I hear another band called Shaman. Here, I used to hear their music a lot:

(This one has a slow start)


----------



## Steerpike

Good stuff here:


----------



## jakilgore

Music and writing, for me, has always gone hand in hand. Music really drives the mood for the scene that I'm creating at the time. As of right now, I'm really enjoying Coheed and Cambria. If you've never heard of them, think Rush and Iron Maiden had a demented son, and that is Coheed and Cambria. 

Also, any kind of instrumental music seems to fill the void while I am clack-clacking away. Artists like Andy Mckee, and Don Ross (both are neo-classical guitarists) are extremely easy to listen to. The songs seem to take on a form of a tale on their own, so that is intriguing.


----------



## SeverinR

Meat Loaf - Two Out of Three Ain't Bad - YouTube

$1089 for Meatloaf in Hamburg cinco de mayo with no rest, for crying out loud, I'd go like a bat out of hell, even two out of three ain't bad, I'd even turn the car around, because objects appear larger, and it would be paradise by the dashboard lights if I could see him in concert, and Heaven can wait.


----------



## Steerpike

Meatloaf is great. Objects in the Rearview Mirror is excellent.


----------



## FatCat

I drink three cups of coffee and listen to this full blast while writing. Needless to say, my neighbors love me. Can anyone say mandatory DJ!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

I saw this guy live in a pub, he's a really awsome blues-rock guitarist!


----------



## Ophiucha

I have ridiculously indiscriminate tastes. The only things I don't like are The Beatles and indie rock, and I may have found a band (Imagine Dragons) that is an exception to the latter. In the past couple of weeks, I've been listening to the _Fallout: New Vegas_ soundtrack (which is mostly late '50s/early '60s music), a few different British female rappers, some Joan Jett and the Blackhearts, and the film soundtrack to _Les Miserables_.


----------



## PlotHolio

I listen to a lot of different stuff, depending on my mood. When I'm writing, though, it's usually some sort of epic metal.

But sometimes, I listen to this:
[video=youtube_share;Zp1BYzIVi0U]http://youtu.be/Zp1BYzIVi0U[/video]


----------



## Sparkie

Talented, sexy, and a little scary.


----------



## chaos-in-spades

Lately I've been addicted to Brand New (hence my avatar), but I listen to basically anything, from Opeth to Lady Gaga. I also find Florence + The Machine to be great writing music.


----------



## PlotHolio

I like their lyrics, especially in songs like Cosmic Love, but there's just something about the instrument parts that doesn't work for me.


----------



## FatCat

Just because I love Fear and Loathing.


----------



## FatCat

Pandora is bringing up all kinds of good stuff for me!


----------



## DSCroxford

I listen to a lot of music which can be a big distraction to me, I find myself trying to write and suddenly a chorus will break and I will be joining in or a guitar solo plays and I feel the urge to jump up, whip out the air guitar and join in, much to the mirth of people that may be near me.
I seem to be stuck on Elbow and Coldplay at the moment, which do not always help my mood or motivation to get things done.


----------



## teacup

I'm mostly into metal - mostly power metal at that like iron maiden and sonata arctica
But if anyone here likes final fantasy this woman does loads of game covers (not just final fantasy) that are just brilliant.


----------



## FatCat

Love this song, very beautiful! Well, the first part is...


----------



## Nihal

More slightly orchestral stuff. This one was for me one of these music that you don't care about the first time you hear. Then you hear again and again and it grows on you. (Ignore the random anime image)


----------



## Ireth

I discovered this song today, and it's been in my head half the afternoon. I cannot stop listening to it! *is on the fifth repetition*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

I always have this stuck in my head


----------



## Meyer

Everything to some extent.  I can't think of a genre that doesn't have at least a few songs or artists that I like.  Right now it's mainly:

Geidi Primes by Grimes.  I guess you would describe it as electronica.

Various MCs, right now underground ones for the most part.  Fuze the MC, Gavlyn, Nitty Scott, MC., Jon Connor.  Also listening to a bit of Del, Canibus, and Wu-Tang Clan as well.  

2ne1, a KPop girl group.  THEY ARE AWESOME DON'T HATE!

Various 80's pop, mainly Duran Duran.

Classic rock, mainly Blue Oyster Cult and some Jimi Hendrix.

An extensive list of everything I listen to would be excessive.


----------



## Sheilawisz

This is one of my favourite songs ever, and it's very important for me because it has inspired me a lot all these years that I have been writing my Joan of England trilogy =)

Far Away from Home, by Groove Coverage:

[video=youtube_share;MTSE5lxRoQQ]http://youtu.be/MTSE5lxRoQQ[/video]

I want it as the official soundtrack for the Joan of England movies!!


----------



## SeverinR

The Rains of Castamere
Harp twins - Bing Videos

The Rains of Castamere: Game of Thrones (Harp Twins) Camille and Kennerly - YouTube

btw, they not only can play the harp, they sing too, at the end of this song.


----------



## Ireth

Recently discovered, totally by accident, the French musical "Notre-Dame de Paris". The first song I listened to was "Belle", and I had to listen to the rest. "Belle" is still my fave though. ^^


----------



## Steerpike

I wish these guys were more active and putting out new material:


----------



## Steerpike

Best metal outro? The outro to Opeth's 13-minute Deliverance has to be at or near the top. I found a YouTube clip for just the outro (which actually starts at 0:58, in my view). Enjoy.

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 18px; ">


----------



## Steerpike

Brilliant classic performance.


----------



## Sparkie

I'm late to the party on this one (as usual), but this is great!


----------



## Sparkie

[video=youtube_share;uofvhrhRf_0]http://youtu.be/uofvhrhRf_0[/video]


----------



## SeverinR

SKYRIM / MORROWIND Medley (Harp Twins electric) Camille and Kennerly - YouTube

SKyrim Morrowind medley


----------



## Ddruid

My first taste of Death/Doom metal. I must say, it didn't disappoint. Whetted my appetite, really. A beautiful and haunting song. This band has got itself a new fan.


----------



## ecdavis

I guess I mainly listen to a mixture of 70s to 90s Rock, anything from AC/DC to ZZtop as well as some of the better Christian Rock groups such as Third Day or The Newsboys.   Sometimes I'll put on some more Classic stuff.   Enya and the Soundtrack from The Lord of the Rings is rather good for fantasy writing, as are any of the Star Wars soundtracks.   

I've always felt like Led Zepplin's 'Stairway to Heaven' (or much of their other stuff) feels right when playing in the background when I'm writing.   They mention some LOTR places and characters in at least one of their songs.   

Sometimes good old fashioned QUIET is nice too.   I've wondered how many of our favorite Fantasy and Sci-Fi movies would not be so exciting without the dramatic music soundtrack in the background.   Music certainly plays a part in it all.


----------



## Filk

First track from their second album:


----------



## Rhizanthella

When I write, I can't listen to anything that has lyrics. I will end up singing along or accidently writing the words of the song instead of the words for the story. No, when I write, I listen to a Studio Ghibli soundtrack or LOTR soundtrack. Go ahead. Call me weird. It's what defines me.


----------



## Aklian

Generally i like the rock music but when  i am tired or in some sad mode than i listen slow tracks......
Now a days i am very much happy so i am listening Demi Lovato's songs.


----------



## SeverinR

Steerpike said:


> Meatloaf is great. Objects in the Rearview Mirror is excellent.



Can't believe I missed a slice of Meatloaf. 
Meat Loaf - For Crying out Loud, with Lyrics - YouTube

I love most, if not all of Meatloaf's songs.


----------



## ArthurWalterson

Oh dear. Pretty much everything other than Country, Rap, and Pop (though I don't mind the occasional BritPop).
I mostly listen to soundtracks and scores for movies, along with a lot of Two Steps From Hell.
If I'm in the right mood for it, I will listen to dubstep (anywhere from trance to Skrillex).
I also listen to a lot of Owl City, Imagine Dragons, etc.
And of course, music from the 50s, 60s, 70s, and 80s.
I listen to some slower rock bands like Athlete also.

So, as I said, pretty much everything but Country, Rap, and Pop.


----------



## Ddruid

ArthurWalterson said:


> So, as I said, pretty much everything but Country, Rap, and Pop.



How about metal? Eh? Do you listen to metal?

Anywas, I've just recently begun listening to Blind Guardian and their music is blowing me away. Can't believe these guys are almost as old as Iron Maiden and I haven't even heard of them till now!






Also planning to listen to more Swallow the Sun.


----------



## teacup

Yes Ddruid! Love me some Blind Guardian. 

Anyway, everyone should listen to this. This is now my favorite song. It is just excellent.


----------



## ArthurWalterson

Ddruid said:


> How about metal? Eh? Do you listen to metal?



Yes, actually, a little bit.
Not much though.


----------



## Scribble

I am fairly eclectic.

On Friday nights when I am chilling I might put on Jamaican Dance Hall, Reggae, find some Indie music. I like Songza for this quite a lot. I collect songs I like when playing Songza and throw them on my mp3 player.

There are a few newer artists I quite like, Feist Feist - I Feel It All - YouTube, Bat For Lashes (this one has a fantasy feel ) Bat For Lashes - 01 - Glass (Two Suns) With Lyrics - YouTube

I often listen to instrumental rock, right now I am loving a Japanese band Mono Mono - Pure as Snow (Trails of the Winter Storm) - YouTube

I also like my 80's music: The Cure, The Clash, The Smiths, Joy Division, The Cramps. I like punk, post-punk, grrl punk.This L7 tune is an earworm: L7 - Fast and frightening - YouTube (Warning - it's a little rude  )

I often play world music to explore new sounds. I particularly like Arabic music, Indian Bansuri Flute Raga Shivranjani on Bansuri (Indian Bamboo Flute) - YouTube

I'll listen to alternative rock radio in the car, sometimes jazz Charles Mingus - Groove!, blues, classical. Beethoven's 9th gets a lot of play.

I like me some old surfer rock, like Dick Dale: Dick Dale - Bandito - YouTube


----------



## Svrtnsse

I'm deeply rooted in electronic dance music so I'm listening to a lot of stuff in those genres. I'm mainly trusting to the various channels on Digitally Imported - addictive electronic music to provide me with good new tracks and don't spend as much time looking for new music on my own these days - it gets served to me by others.


----------



## Steerpike

Some people come down on Paramaecium because they were a Christian band. Not sure why that matters. If you can find a better intro to a doom album, I'd like to hear it. And it moves right into a great song as well.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Currently listening to this girl:





The mood of her music is close to the mood I'm going for with parts of story I'm writing at the moment.


----------



## Nameback

Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffff this new Kanye West album that leaked today ("Yeezus") is _fantastic_.


----------



## Steerpike

Hard to beat Bal-Sagoth for melodramatic, fantasy-inspired metal. Good stuff


----------



## CupofJoe

At the moment I'm looking for something that is a bit dateless so I'm listening to a lot of drumming.




The video seems very quiet... the CD I have is not...


----------



## Svrtnsse

The radio. 
I'm out back in the courtyard behind the pub I live above. They've got a new soundsystem installed and it's playing "what a wonderful world" or something like that. The sun shines so bright I may have to bring out the sunscreen - which is rare in Ireland - and there's barely anyone else here. Now if I could just get around to start on that scene.

Now it's another song. No idea what is is. It's not particularly good, but it's the kind of song you'd hear once every two hours if you can bothered listenting to radio all day.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Double post...
I can access my wifi from here, but it's really dodgy so pages take forever to load.

It's a new song now.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

We listen to a wide variety of rock and pop and movie soundtracks while writing, but lately Korean pop music has played a prominent role in story development, strangely enough.

This one inspired our introducing old gods into our urban fantasy story line.  Don't worry too much about the lyrics - the translations don't make too much sense, anyway. lol  We originally envisioned 5 sons of a demon being claimed by their father when they turned 17, but as we tossed the idea around we realized that it wasn't a demon at all - it was a god from the First Age, returned to the mortal realm.





And this one reminds us of one of those sons and his love interest.
BIGBANG - MONSTER M/V - YouTube


----------



## Svrtnsse

Erasure is one of the favorite bands from my teenage years. This track is from one of their less successful albums. It's more thoughtful and introvert and a bit less poppy than their more well known songs.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Walked into work this morning and this track came on and it was glorious. It fit really well with the morning; the sun peeking over the horizon, the empty street, the blue sky. Great fit.


----------



## Steerpike

Whether you like the song or not, you have to admit the guy has nice vocal range and staying power


----------



## Steerpike

From the same CD, and this one tells a bit of a fantasy story in its lyrics.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Just picked up the soundtracks to Epic Amazon.com: Epic (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack): Danny Elfman: MP3 Downloads

And Ironman 3 Amazon.com: Iron Man 3: Brian Tyler: MP3 Downloads

Awesome to write to!


----------



## Ireth

A. E. Lowan said:


> Just picked up the soundtracks to Epic Amazon.com: Epic (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack): Danny Elfman: MP3 Downloads



Ooh, I didn't know Danny Elfman composed for Epic! That's awesome!


----------



## Steerpike

New find from Vancouver, Canada - Unleash the Archers.

Not a lot of female-fronted metal bands doing this kind of stuff. Worth a listen


----------



## Steerpike

If there's one other person on this site who likes this song, I'll be surprised:


----------



## Steerpike

Another great one by the same band.


----------



## Filk

Peste Noire - very interesting. I do think that I like it, but I did a little research and their original band Dor Daedeloth's demo was called "Aryan Supremacy." Can't say I support them on that front, but the music is cool. Whoever thought they'd hear slower black metal? Seriously though, I'm on a big bm kick right now and I'll be etting some of these guys albums. Thanks for the gem!


----------



## OGone

Steerpike said:


> New find from Vancouver, Canada - Unleash the Archers.
> 
> Not a lot of female-fronted metal bands doing this kind of stuff. Worth a listen



Haha awesome :dance:

Heard this cover on the radio today, Pet Shop Boys ftw






Aside from that been listening to lots of hip-hop recently, mostly MF Doom and Immortal Technique, while on the move. Whenever I'm writing it's game & movie soundtracks or Two Steps From Hell compilations.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Just bumped into this:




It's the full live concert so it's a bit of a listen. It probably won't be staying up for long so give it listen while it's there. Skinny Puppy is one of the most highly respected band in the industrial music genre and here they're playing both old and new tracks.


----------



## teacup

Admit it, this is awesome.


----------



## CupofJoe

Today I have been listening to or rather watching this...





and the Night Vale Podcasts.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I was listening to an album I discovered on a plane from Hong Kong to Chicago…






…while wearing a noise canceling headset. So when I drove within five feet of an underground bees' nest, I didn't hear the bees chasing me, but saw one above that appeared to be circling. I looked up to see several over my head, then immediately ran faster than I thought I could at the age of 40 in flip-flops. The world became oddly silent as the headphone jack unhooked as the result of my sudden sprint. Only two chased as far as the front yard, then buzzed off after I swatted at them. I somehow made it out this mess unscathed.

The lawnmower, I suspect, was stung several times.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## SeverinR

Steerpike said:


> New find from Vancouver, Canada - Unleash the Archers.
> 
> Not a lot of female-fronted metal bands doing this kind of stuff. Worth a listen


Metal banging babes. Not bad.
All female or just the singer? Mixed?


----------



## Steerpike

SeverinR said:


> Metal banging babes. Not bad.
> All female or just the singer? Mixed?




They're from Canada. Just the singer is female.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I'm at the pub, writing and having a morning Guinness. Shazam says the current track is Zebra by Beach House. It's a nice pubby song.


----------



## Steerpike

Nice live version of Progenies. Clean vocals by Vortex are quite good too.





.


----------



## Nihal

:3

[video=youtube_share;xc-367MYsP0]http://youtu.be/xc-367MYsP0[/video]


----------



## Steerpike

More females in metal.


----------



## SeverinR

Not the typical Americas got talent music.  I can see why they stopped them.
The audience loved them.
It is a unique type of music.

Ah how sweet, I found Lullaby Crash:
Lulliby crash - Bing Videos


----------



## SmokeScribe98

Unlike most people my age who prefer rap, pop, dub step et cetera I enjoy older rock music. My favourite bands being The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, The Kinks and my all time favourite E.L.O:






I get stressed over lots of little things and live a pretty lonely life honestly, so instead of releasing it all in the form of anger, I listen to Jeff Lynne and the Electric Light Orchestra. Mr Blue Sky always calms me down.


----------



## Svrtnsse

My first live concert ever was when my dad took me to see The Rolling Stones when I was 13.

I see your ELO and raise you this monsterpiece of underground electronic dance music:


----------



## teacup

Smokescribe: same, I don't understand the style/taste of people these days. I prefer metal oldies though 


Toto are great, too.


----------



## Steerpike

Toto is quite good. 

If you want an oldie (albeit a bit obscure):


----------



## Svrtnsse

Right, I'm gonna push for some more quality "electronic" music with this live performance of Shpongle's Around the World in a Tea Daze.
Shpongle in its original form is the duo Raja Ram and Simon Posford. Posford produces all of the music and Ram plays flute and envisions the soundscapes (or something like that).


----------



## Sheilawisz

You fill my soul with Magic...

[video=youtube_share;dK2ELt4rkpI]http://youtu.be/dK2ELt4rkpI[/video]


----------



## Steerpike

I like that one, Sheila. And in further honor of Liv Kristine of Leave's Eyes:


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

SmokeScribe98 said:


> Unlike most people my age who prefer rap, pop, dub step et cetera I enjoy older rock music. My favourite bands being The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, The Kinks and my all time favourite E.L.O:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get stressed over lots of little things and live a pretty lonely life honestly, so instead of releasing it all in the form of anger, I listen to Jeff Lynne and the Electric Light Orchestra. Mr Blue Sky always calms me down.



Good for you, the 60's had some amazing music.


----------



## Reaver

AIDAN!!!!!!! It does my heart good to see you amongst the hallowed halls of the Scriptorium!


----------



## Ophiucha

My favourite k-pop band wrote a song about _Kill Bill_.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Reaver said:


> AIDAN!!!!!!! It does my heart good to see you amongst the hallowed halls of the Scriptorium!



Hiya Reaver, I had no idea I was being missed .


----------



## peteks

I mostly listen to metal, punk and progressive rock music, but when I'm writing, I mostly turn to Two steps from hell and Nox Arcana. Those two make great music for writing, as the melodies really evoke certain landscapes and situations in my mind, like only instrumental music can do to me.

My all time favourite bands are Sonata Arctica, Dream Theater, Rise Against and Lamb of God though.

I listen to almost anything though, it's just that certain music genres are mostly like background noise to me, while others inspire feelings on much greater level.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, that I quite enjoy irish music more than most others, and jazz is also close to my heart.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnDjbUv7iu0


----------



## Steerpike

I've seen Lamb of God play. It was a good show.


----------



## Steerpike

Boring afternoon at work. Caffeine wearing off.

Oh, wait...here's High on Fire:


----------



## Svrtnsse

Time for a bit of synthpop. With actual vocals and chorus and verse and all.




Sitting here and digesting the news that someone I used to know killed themselves this weekend. Can't decide if the chorus is very fitting or brutally inappropriate. Life is weird.


----------



## SeverinR

My favorite harpies.

harp twins - Bing Videos

They are so good and have so good videos I forget they aren't famous.

They have replied to two posts I made on Facebook.

"You two can harp at me all day"  
And
"You two are my favorite Harpies...Harpers... Harpists."


----------



## Svrtnsse

For some reason this always comes on while working. Not sure how it ended up like that.


----------



## Svrtnsse

SeverinR said:


> My favorite harpies.
> 
> harp twins - Bing Videos
> 
> They are so good and have so good videos I forget they aren't famous.
> 
> They have replied to two posts I made on Facebook.
> 
> "You two can harp at me all day"
> And
> "You two are my favorite Harpies...Harpers... Harpists."



I like this. 
It reminded me of this track. I remembered there was harp in it and thought it was the same girls, but unfortunately I was wrong. It's still a good track though:


----------



## SmokeScribe98

Never realised Jeff Lynne was in anything other than E.L.O. But then I'm new to being "into" music. I quite like this one too:


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Steerpike

These guys will be in the area next week. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it!


----------



## Chessie

I listen to anything I'm in the mood for, but my favorites are kirtan, classical, and ambient. "Connect Ohm" is my favorite ambient soundtrack at the moment. I also really love Jeremy Soule who does the soundtracks for The Elder Scrolls games. His music is beautiful and moving.


----------



## Steerpike

Offspring when they were good:


----------



## Steerpike

Hard to argue with the music and lyrics from Fish-era Marillion:

"Vodka intimate, an affair with isolation in a Blackheath cell 
Extinguishing the fires in a private hell 
Provoking the heartache to renew the licence 
Of a bleeding heart poet in a fragile capsule 
Propping up the crust of the glitter conscience 
Wrapped in the christening shawl of a hangover 
Baptised in the tears from the real."


----------



## Steerpike

Band that dresses up like elves and orcs for their stage show


----------



## Sheilawisz

I did not know about Battlelore, thank you Steer!!

Of Orcs and Elves is great, and so far I have also liked House of Heroes:

[video=youtube_share;pBzZLewtLAA]http://youtu.be/pBzZLewtLAA[/video]

They give me a feeling similar to Leaves' Eyes.


----------



## Steerpike

You're welcome, Sheila. I'm glad you like them. I think every ten or so videos I post I find someone else that likes it


----------



## OGone




----------



## Nihal

The usual OST stuff.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

If I can listen to video game music without paying for it, I tend to put that sort of thing on my iPod.

One band that gives their music away (unless they actually sell it now) is the NESkimos.






I love hearing the familiar Metroid music. The lyrics, well… like or hate the 90's grunginess, I'll say this much: the words themselves express the futility of trying to keep poor Samus Aran alive when you first enter Norfair. I got the game Christmas Eve whatever year NES Metroid was new, and I remember my awesome flip-jumping secretly-female space hero getting ripped to pixelated shreds by lava-dwelling kamikaze birds. Yet, the music was so mellow…!


----------



## OGone

Might need to log in cause age restricted, which is total bs.


----------



## Sheilawisz

I Climbed Mountains so High, I discovered a Dream...

[video=youtube_share;lcgezojIJQA]http://youtu.be/lcgezojIJQA[/video]

Norwegian Lovesong, by Leaves' Eyes


----------



## SeverinR

Lifeblood - A Viking Drinking Song - Leafy Greens & Mutton - YouTube

Lifeblood, a viking drinking song.

I found this and those in Dragon's egg liked it, I searched for it, started the song and then opened another to get the link, so I had a round going and it was timed perfectly.

Please don't drink, everytime they say drink.


----------



## OGone




----------



## teacup

Help, I can't stop listening to it. I'M TRYING TO WRITE!


----------



## teacup

I found a band who sing about nothing but beards. This is magical.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Just bumped into this. Should keep me entertained for a bit:


----------



## Svrtnsse

I just discovered The Presets - they're a bit like a sunny version of Depeche Mode:


----------



## advait98

I think the Beards are now one of my favourite bands. Thanks for that, teacup.

Svrtnsse That's one of the soundtracks in FIFA 13. I was crazy about The Presets (well, that song) for a month.

If there's one thing I love, it's metallized covers of a haunting song from a fantasy TV series based on a fantasy book series.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Teacup, that is too awesome. A hair band (facial hair band?) sound with hilarious lyrics! I'm lovin' it!






I downloaded this^ when I still lived in Hong Kong, and I still like to play *all seven tracks* in a row. I didn't link the Manfactory band site (seemed spammy) but they're giving this one away for free.


----------



## teacup

Yep, they're great, LS 


This is just beautiful. It's from Full Metal Alchemist, an anime I recommend greatly. (Though FMA:B is better.)
The original (russian) version:






And the English version is here.


----------



## SeverinR

advait98 said:


> I think the Beards are now one of my favourite bands. Thanks for that, teacup.
> 
> @Svrtnsse That's one of the soundtracks in FIFA 13. I was crazy about The Presets (well, that song) for a month.
> 
> If there's one thing I love, it's metallized covers of a haunting song from a fantasy TV series based on a fantasy book series.



Great version better then the monotone version, but the first version is more in line with the period.

You might like this, Lord Imp's song aka "Half man song."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOQsYk8cbnE


----------



## FatCat

Everyone has heard this song, but I'll post it anyway because it's so amazing.


----------



## OGone




----------



## Svrtnsse

I'm being all posh and stuff listening to Opera at the moment:


----------



## Lawfire

I love me some hard rock, heavy metal, and 90's grunge. Basically anything they play on SiriusXM Octane or Lithium.

I recently found this video for the Thousand Foot Krutch song, 'Fly on the Wall'. I apologize if it's been posted already. I searched the thread, but didn't check all the pages.

[video=youtube_share;s6TzF0OKPA0]http://youtu.be/s6TzF0OKPA0[/video]


----------



## GeekDavid

I have XM in my car, and among my favorite stations are the 80s station, the classic rock station, and the "classic" alternative station (is that an oxymoron or what?)


----------



## Svrtnsse

This song does a lot for me. In all kinds of awesome ways.


----------



## Rhizanthella

I find Lord Of The Rings music inspiring nowadays. Until my characters actually end up acting like characters from LOTR... Then I become conflicted through happy and sad.


----------



## Sleepybookworm

I like my Enya channel on pandora. It sets the perfect mood for my WIP. Of course there is a song or two where you going "how does this even belong here?!"


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Really enjoying this at the moment, you'd never know Guy was in his seventies.


----------



## FatCat




----------



## Steerpike

These kids are pretty damn good.


----------



## SeverinR

The credits are given for all that worked behind the camera, but not a word for the performers.  
They are pretty good.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Unexpected Christmas Music theme at work today:


----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## Lawfire

A good tune! I cannot help but wonder if there is some fantasy influence in some of the new, hard rock.

[video=youtube_share;DelhLppPSxY]http://youtu.be/DelhLppPSxY[/video]


----------



## Ddruid

I am seriously digging these heavy riffs. Alfred Morris is one hell of a guitarist.






If you're hooked, check out another song, The Worst and Longest Day, here.


----------



## Lawfire

This is not something that I would typically listen to, but Of Monsters and Men is growing on me.

[video=youtube_share;ghb6eDopW8I]http://youtu.be/ghb6eDopW8I[/video]

Plus, the video is...interesting, to say the least.


----------



## teacup

If anyone is as obsessed with FFIX as I am (which you all should be) then this is great.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Just discovered this track:





On the one hand it's got some really cheesy parts, but on the other hand it's also really quite cool. Thoughts?


----------



## FatCat

If you dig it, all the cantos are sung and can be found in the related videos column.


----------



## Sanctified

WARNING: EXTREMELY FUNKY

[video=youtube_share;V-BOjJjt0YY]http://youtu.be/V-BOjJjt0YY[/video]


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*The Lady and the Tiger (TMBG)*

I love this TMBG song for the lyrics.




Q. Do _*you*_ surmise it's wise to have laser beams emitting from your eyes?


----------



## Nihal

I'm sure that many of you already know this one. Ramin Djawadi also composed the soundtrack for Game of Thrones. ;3


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Spoiler Alert*

A PSA from TMBG:


Spoiler: the moral of the story



Don't write while driving.








 
This truck is driving outof my mind​But this truck has a mind
of its own
Which is a lucky thing
‘cause my leg
is so short that I can't
reach the brake

This truck is driving out
of my mind
But this truck has a mind
of its own
Which is a lucky thing
‘cause my leg
is so short that I can't
reach the brake


Something is nagging at me

But never mind, it's gone

This truck
can practically find its
own way without my help

Maybe I should lie back and
cover my eyes
I think I'll do that

Yeah

Now I'm totally resting, I’m reclining
while I'm driving
Why have I not tried this until now?
I'm letting go
I'm letting go​Here comes
The last page
All I need is an ending

Nearing
The end of the last page
And the end of the whole book


Yeah
What to do with these loose ends?
I should change the beginning
But I shouldn't be typing
While I'm driving
While I'm making a phone call
While I'm searching through the glove box
While I'm writing it all down
While it's happening

They're gonna be so impressed

When they get a load of me



It's like I've got two
extra pairs of hands
Two to write, two to steer, one to scratch
my head and one to
cover my eyes
Which would help me to think up an end


Yeah
Some kind of punctuational mark
Some kind of, some kind of…
Some kind of trouble up ahead
What the hell?
What the hell?


----------



## Ireth

This one has been in my head for days now, and now I share its awesomeness with you.


----------



## Dragev

I change my playlist with the seasons; in the summer it's mostly rock (Pink Floyd, Creedence off the top of my head), some electro, like Ulver, scandinavian/celtic folk, Bob Dylan, Bob Marley and heaps of others.
But now that the days are getting darker and _Winter is coming_ I exchange it for black metal; Burzum, Trelldom, DÃ¤ath Shadow, Watain, Dissection, Blut Aus Nord, Immortal, Emperor, Windir etc. Mostly 90's Norwegian stuff with some eastern artists (Drudkh, Kroda), swedes, french and others thrown in. I won't share too much of it here unless you really insist, wouldn't want to hurt your ears 
I've been a black metal vocalist since 2006, and I center around mystical/religious themes.


----------



## Dragev

EDIT: sorry, double post, browser bugged out (we've got crappy computers where I work ^^)


----------



## Lawfire

This popped up next to a video I was watching. I hadn't heard it in a while. I forgot how much I like it.


----------



## Svrtnsse

This is a DJ Set I recorded at home back in 2004. It popped up in a playlist recently and I decided to upload it.

Svartnisse - Inefficient But Nice (long version) by svrtnsse | Mixcloud


----------



## teacup

Found these recently and gotten really into them.


----------



## Steerpike

Good band, Teacup. Have you heard The Human Equation?


----------



## teacup

Not all of it yet, but I'll listen through fully at some point.


----------



## Steerpike

*WARNING FOR LANGUAGE**


----------



## Filk

Pioneers of drone metal. Great background music.


----------



## SeverinR

I told them they are my favorite harpies and that they could harp at me all day.

http://youtu.be/BWYVW01svKA


----------



## teacup

Another band I've recently found.


----------



## Scribble

Steerpike said:


> *WARNING FOR LANGUAGE**



Dude, that is hilarious. Checked out Stonehenge. Thanks!


----------



## Scribble

Some old 80's music by the Smiths, great songwriting. The first concert I went to on my own, at about 13. We weren't allowed to go, but we couldn't miss it. I was grounded for some time, but worth it


----------



## Jtn46

I listen to post-hardcore, some metal, metalcore, pop punk. A lot of stuff. When I'm writing I'll listen to a lot of instrumental OSTs on Pandora.


----------



## SeverinR

Found this creepy little song:

Come, Little Children - YouTube

(can't get it to display in post.)


----------



## Myth Stalker

I love Death Metal. it can be savage and brutal as well as ridiculously complex. Examples Six feet Under, Dying Fetus and Bloodbath. And then there's Opeth and Reciprocal.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Now who recognises this ?


----------



## Nihal

Sometimes I stumble upon something I've long forgotten.


----------



## Quillstine

I go to pandora and let the music wizards decide what I should listen to. Mostly it is classical, indie or singer/songwriter. Occasionally I go for movie soundtracks. When I start to right, I don't really pay attention to what is playing, so long as there is background noise! 

Here is a question for you all...do you find what you are listening to effects how you write?


----------



## FatCat

A lot of metal fans here, maybe this isn't the most modern metal but I dig it, hope you guys do as well.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Being a bit cultured tonight:


----------



## Scribble

Digging some arabic music tonight:


----------



## Svrtnsse

This reminds me:





Moshic is an Israeli DJ playing progressive house. The above "video" is a mix set of about 70 minutes. It's all modern electronic dance music, but the selection is such that it has a very middle-east/arab feel to it. 
If you have even a mild or lukewarm interest in dance music, it's well worth checking out.


----------



## Dawn Marshallsay

Seems to be in all the adverts and films at the moment, but I was introduced to him when I was still at school: Ludovico Einaudi. His Nightbook album is so atmospheric! Great background music because it's all instrumental, and great for writing dark scenes in the woods ...


----------



## Svrtnsse

I was going to listen to The Birthday Massacre today, but then it was pointed out that it was December 1st and I had to listen to Christmas music or it would upset the order of things.

Here goes:


----------



## UnknownCause

BRUNUHVILLE BRUNUHVILLE BRUNUHVILLE!

Or some song I found that helps me write a certain scene


----------



## Svrtnsse

On the surface, the music of this Norwegian singer sounds pretty much like your average everyday chart pop. But, if you pay attention you'll notice that her lyrics often take a turn towards the darker, more twisted, sides of things.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Me again. I'm having a good day at work (actually, for reals actual serious - super cereal) and then this track pops up:




This is piece of music for epic and heroic deeds of valor, faith and justice - and all that. 

Good mood: ON


----------



## Svrtnsse

More awesome electronic pop music:


----------



## Svrtnsse

...and now for something completely different.




Okay then, I admit, it's another electronic misdeed. Still, it's pretty cool - at least for a while.


----------



## SeverinR

for the season,
My favorite harpies:
SANTA BABY (Harp Twins) Camille and Kennerly, Harp Duet - YouTube

They wear hats that ay nice,
I think one should be naughty, maybe thats just wishful thinking.


----------



## JRFLynn

Generally, I love most things except rap and death metal. 

Here's of a few of my fav artists I listen to when writing:

The Birthday Massacre
Armin Van Buuren
The Moon & the Night Spirit
Mind.in.a.box
Corvus Corax
Estampie
Two Steps From Hell
The Chieftains
Razed in Black
Theatre of Tragedy
Sirenia
Apocalyptica
Annwn
Arcana

*Basically, anything with a synthetic/folk/soundtrack sound that "takes me there".


----------



## Noma Galway

When writing I listen to Josh Groban, LotR soundtrack, Game of Thrones soundtrack, Sorten Muld, Kim Larson, the Les Miserables soundtrack (original cast), Jimmy Buffett, any number of German artists, or the Indigo Girls.


----------



## Feo Takahari

Guess what I just found?

Classical KDFC - Triton Player

Classical music anytime you want! No lyrics most of the time, so it won't get mixed into your stories.


----------



## Svrtnsse

For those of you who don't mind a modern touch to your celtic inspired musical journeys:


----------



## Nagash

Here is something to chew on, for all the Tolkien fandom out there.






Summoning is a Black Metal band from Austria, and have been the composers since 1993 of a dozen of albums, all of which are heavily based and inspired from Tolkien's fantasy world. As a metalhead, i find these albums to combine to perfection screams, growls and thrilling heroic music.

These are some of the soundtracks i listen while writing. Don't mind the poor recording (which appears a few times during the listening), you quickly get over it.

I hope you'll enjoy Summoning as much as I have, and still do.

(EDIT : since I can't post three videos at the same time, i shall repost them below)


----------



## Nagash




----------



## Nagash




----------



## SeverinR

This one is a tribute to those fallen and those with an empty place at their table and in their hearts, our Gold star families.



Merry Christmas to all the military members of all the years, and more so to those that serve or served in war.  Even more to those at home that give them a reason to come home, the forgotten family of those that serve.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI-_wAX1tV8

In peacetime or war, those that serve miss out on the important things at home, and those at home miss out on important things in the military persons life also.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Just bumped into this:




She's got a modern sound but with a slightly medieval/fantasy feel to it. I figure there may be some people here who might appreciate it.


----------



## Nagash

I've been cracking up some Suidakra recently, and found this pretty neat song... It just seems like i'm flying away while listening to this slow and enchanting melody...


----------



## Svrtnsse

This is pretty sweet.


----------



## SeverinR

Crypt Keeper Christmas - Bing Videos

Nothing says Cryptmas like the Crypt Keeper.

Crypt Keeper Pun Time (1) - YouTube

He puts the romance in Necromancy.


----------



## SeverinR

Hodor sings Game of Throne theme:

A Game of Hodor (Hodor Box Office Opening Theme) - YouTube


----------



## Nagash

_In the mists of twilight, i stare at the skyline, awaiting the aurora..._


----------



## SeverinR

SeverinR said:


> Hodor sings Game of Throne theme:
> 
> A Game of Hodor (Hodor Box Office Opening Theme) - YouTube



I have newly decided:
Anytime someone says something that needs a a reply but there is nothing to say, I say Hodor.
When someone says something profoundly stupid, and there is no words to say, I say Hodor.
I also won't tell which it is.


----------



## Nagash




----------



## A. E. Lowan

Love these guys.  They're an Irish rock band out of Canada.  This is my favorite of theirs.


----------



## teacup

Someone posted this in chat and I can't stop listening now.


----------



## Hoff




----------



## Ddruid

This song grabs your throat from the beginning. Amazingly brutal riffs and vocals and masterful electronic and technical rhythms. Shade Empire is a Finnish black metal band (Finland really has gifted the world some of the best metal bands ever).


----------



## Ddruid

The build up of the music in this one is just epic.


----------



## taiwwa

This is the lead singer of my favorite band atm:


----------



## Dawn Marshallsay

At the moment Enya's 'Exile' song is inspiring me so much


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Svrtnsse

Just discovered this version of an old favourite. Cheered me up no end.


----------



## Nagash




----------



## The Blue Lotus

I have been jamming to Lorde recently.
I ran across one of her songs being used in a promo for a show that I'm into Vikings on the History Channel.

I ended up buying her CD and replacing an old one that got trashed at some point. 

Anyhow, here is the song link. Hope you enjoy it. it is not her vid. I can't seem to find one.

Lorde - Glory and Gore ( Epic Battle Scene Music Video ) - YouTube


----------



## Rinzei

My music is starting to get quite lackluster, but there is one song I will share that has recently felt quite inspiring to me. I originally saw the song as a Team Fortress 2 cinematic video (if you like video games at all, I would recommend giving it a look - it's very well done).

The song is "Save Me" by Globus. I really love the epic feel of it, especially as it grows. I've found especially this week, having a rough time with work, that it helps me to de-stress and uplifts me in a "you can totally do this - you are amazing" sort of way.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Cool, thanks. I'll check it out later.


----------



## Feo Takahari

Heard this on classical radio the other day:






It's like if the Harry Potter theme was written for a Robin Hood movie.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I got linked this today. Technically, it's probably some kind of electronic dance music, but it's atmospheric enough that it might just work for those of you who aren't into that kind of stuff normally. Also, it's "live"...


----------



## Svrtnsse

This song, I believe, was released today - or well, yesterday technically, but I haven't gone to bed yet.





Another (different) version of the video is available here: Laibach: The Whistleblowers - NOWNESS

Ok, so the youtube video is fan-made and the official video is in the nowness link.


----------



## Nagash




----------



## Nagash

I've been in a mood for some spanish-guitar songs lately; I find it incredibly relaxing and appeasing... Outstanding in order to clear my mind.


----------



## Nihal

I'm not much for happier musics, they sound bland to me, yet this one has the right dose of emotion to move me.






Yep. Disney movie OST. I'm an odd one, amn't I?


----------



## A. E. Lowan

I've been listening to this nonstop while working on a new short story (and yes, we're writing a short story - everyone watch for horsemen!  ).


----------



## chrispenycate

Professionally without taste

After 40+ years as a sound engineer I can take - and get into – just about anything (the 'get into' is important; you can't record something well if it's not part of you. Sometimes, with free jazz for example or Kurdish electric folk, the integration got a bit zen). Lot of French speaking, but that's to do with where I was.

Now I've got rather a nice active system on the output of the computer (with a mixer so I can run the TV through it, too) and tend to sit in silence.


----------



## Nagash

chrispenycate said:


> Lot of French speaking, but that's to do with where I was.



Speaking of which...






Just something beautiful i wanted to share...


----------



## Noma Galway

A friend sent me this. I haven't actually seen the movie Frozen, but I love this song, and Google Translate made it really funny.


----------



## Rhizanthella

^No visible legs. XD


----------



## Noma Galway

Haha Discrimination law...is probably the queen.


----------



## CupofJoe

I'm trying to think EPIC at the moment - I find this helps...


----------



## Ireth

How did I not know this song existed until tonight?? It's gorgeous! The rest of her stuff is awesome too!


----------



## teacup

I also love Erutan's stuff, especially her Final Fantasy IX songs.


----------



## Nagash

Oh my dear Tchaikovsky...


----------



## teacup

I watched the Rocky Horror Picture Show recently, and all of the songs are just awesome. This one is sang by Meatloaf.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

My song obsession of the moment...






SO good for warrior/military characters!  And just flat out excellent for getting pumped up.


----------



## teacup

I really like this one.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Yeah, okay, had to share this one, too.  The video is a fan-made game-play video (there isn't an official video that I can find), but the song is "Villain" by Theory of a Deadman.  The lyrics are somewhat explicit, so NSFW - but an awesome song for fun antagonists!


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Ophiucha

I've been listening to covers of TV show and anime theme songs on YouTube.  This one is one of my favourites, a cover/remix of the Twin Peaks theme on cello, done by one of the old members of Apocalyptica (for the metal fans here).


----------



## Scribble

Lately I've been listening to a lot of Ska and Dub (variations of reggae)

The Skatalites have been around for a very long time.


----------



## Scribble

Another Skatalites album I like


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Very nice Scribble.  I was lucky to see the Skatalites last year at a music festival, they've still got what it takes.


----------



## Scribble

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Very nice Scribble.  I was lucky to see the Skatalites last year at a music festival, they've still got what it takes.



Wow, jealous, I'd love to see them, of course there are some lineup changes since the first albums.  I have always liked reggae, but somehow I managed to never heard of them until this year. Now I'm digging through everything I can find.

There's another band I like now, The Aggrolites, I'd love to see them live awesome energy ska


----------



## Scribble

One of my old favorites I am listening to for the 3rd time today , the 1979 reggae album -Slatyam stoot by Toots and the Maytals. If you dig some old soulful reggae, this is the stuff.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I may have linked this before - in this very thread - but here it is again:




It's one of my favorit lazy-summer-morning kind of songs and it fits perfectly with what I want to write at the moment.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Scribble said:


> One of my old favorites I am listening to for the 3rd time today , the 1979 reggae album -Slatyam stoot by Toots and the Maytals. If you dig some old soulful reggae, this is the stuff.



I don't want to make you jealous again, but the year previously I saw Toots and the Maytals at the same festival.  Toots was 66 at the time, but he was bouncing and dancing round the stage, and really playing for the audience.  If you get the chance to see them go for it.


----------



## Scribble

Aidan of the tavern said:


> I don't want to make you jealous again, but the year previously I saw Toots and the Maytals at the same festival.  Toots was 66 at the time, but he was bouncing and dancing round the stage, and really playing for the audience.  If you get the chance to see them go for it.



I'm all kinds of jealous! I listened to a live show off Youtube this morning, he's great on stage, you can feel the love coming through.


----------



## Addison

I've recently found myself drawn to soundtracks, such as "Frozen", "Once Upon a Time", "How to Train Your Dragon", "Shanghai Noon". Also lyric-free music, but especially Celtic Woman. OMG, their songs are SO beautiful.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I just discovered this little gem:






Trine 2 (and Trine) is one of the prettiest most fairy-taley games I've played and the music fits just perfectly. Well worth it for some inspirational listening when trying to get into the mood for some of the classic story elements: trolls, goblins, knights, wizards, all that. Enjoy. I know I am.


----------



## Nagash

I find this song very appealing, since it retails the story of a man lying on the battlefield and doubting the afterlife as he dies... As such i listened it a few hundred times while writing the death of a very similar character. Very touching...


----------



## SeverinR

Loki's song
Loki's Song - YouTube


----------



## thecoldembrace

Blind Guardian: Wheel of Time


----------



## Steerpike

Blind Guardian and Ensiferum are always good.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## buyjupiter

*blushing* I'm on a bit of a early 2000s pop-punk kick right now. So, Green Day, Rise Against, and Fall Out Boy have been getting some heavy rotation lately. This may be why the romance elements in my stories have been so...not romantic lately.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Just watched Frozen and now listening to Let It Go over and over again:




It's somehow not as good as it was in the movie, but it's still pretty nice.


----------



## Svrtnsse

However, it's time to write and it's time for something laid back and summery.





Edit: funny how the video is displayed with the title for Late Winter Storms.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

As a lot of you know, I'm a superhero junkie.  I must share the fun!  This is Nickleback's "Burn It to The Ground."  Warning, some of these lyrics are NSFW.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

And these are my song obsessions for the week.  I've been listening to them on loop while I work on the current chapter.

This is "Let it Burn" by Red.  It's an anime video because there isn't an official one.






And this is "This is War" by Thirty Seconds to Mars.  This is also and anime video, because the official one has a lot of voice-over.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhqxrbVvHkE


----------



## Ireth

LOVE "Let It Burn"!


----------



## Scribble

Ireth said:


> LOVE "Let It Burn"!



I love this movie, and the songs. Rare are the cartoons about princesses I can watch with my daughters without secretly cringing.

I enjoy listening to traditional music, in particular Indian bansuri flute. This is something I listen to for relaxation, meditation, sometimes while writing on the train to drown out the chatter of fellow commuters.

I find this music captures the essence of existence on the large scale in a way we can appreciate it as mortal humans - grand cycles of cosmic change, iterations of earthly existence, growth and death, the cycles of days, all of which we experience through moments like dusk, sunrise, etc... 

I find in Raga Ahir Bhairav echoed so many aspects of life, love, death, loss, desire, regret, joy, etc... all blended into a stream of sound. 






This other raga is called Glory of Dusk, I find it very beautiful: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhuzYxmaPlc


----------



## Scribble

Aquabats! Unlikely heroes...


----------



## skip.knox

I listen to the voices in my head. 

Sometimes they hum.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

I ran across this yesterday... and wow.  Just wow.  I had to share it with you guys.  Song and video editing combine beautifully. 

The song is "The War Was in Color" by Carbon Leaf


----------



## SeverinR

skip.knox said:


> I listen to the voices in my head.
> 
> Sometimes they hum.


They don't know the words?


----------



## Addison

I listen to a lot of stuff. Heavy metal, country, some classic, "Celtic Woman", instrumental and a lot of Disney. If I'm listening to songs while I'm writing then I try to pick a song that has a rhythm that fits the pace and action in the scene(s) I'm writing. It really helps.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Sheilawisz

I have fallen in love with the song Beautiful Girl, by Broken Iris:

[video=youtube_share;mU8vOjJpd9I]http://youtu.be/mU8vOjJpd9I[/video]

This is the original version and it was the first that I listened to, but there is also another version with a female voice and it sounds fantastic as well.


----------



## Scribble

Loving Jimmy Cliff today


----------



## Bangladeath

I listen to pretty much everything except for current country music. I seem to have settled on indie alternative music as of late though. M83 really chills  me out while writing. xD


----------



## Nagash

I've been digging up some classic WoW and Warcraft soundtrack these days... And this - well known - melody was immensely inspiring for my current novel "The King's Demise". Rather fitting...






Dazzlingly beautiful, is it not ?


----------



## Ddruid

I'm excited for Demonic Resurrection's upcoming album, 'The Demon King'. I have a lot of respect for Demonic Resurrection, the pioneers of Indian metal who paved the way for extreme metal music in India. The Indian metal industry is still small and growing but if it weren't for those guys, it might have never been.


----------



## Ddruid

One of my favorite songs by Demonic Resurrection.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

My music obsession of the moment is Two Steps From Hell's "Archangel" album.  This is apparently in a genre called "trailer music" as in movie and book trailers, and I can understand why.  I was turned on to it by a friend's game video, when he used a piece off this called "Strength of a Thousand Men," but the whole thing is awesome.


----------



## teacup




----------



## Noma Galway

No matter what I'm doing nowadays, I'm listening to the GoT soundtrack. It goes surprisingly well with chemistry homework, but I find it easy to write to. 

Here it is  Seasons 1-3


----------



## Addison

Thanks to a classmate I've discovered a great rock band. It's odd for me to use the word great as I don't particularly enjoy rock music. Yet I've found the band DOWN to be pretty cool. 

As for the instrumental inspiration for fantasy, or just to get my imagination fired up, I have to go with Future World Music. Especially "Flight of the Imagination." If I could get the actual video to post, I would. All I can do is provide the link. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KknvmCOBbp8

Enjoy!


----------



## Arranah

What I listen to depends on what I'm writing.  If I'm writing a sex scene I tune into classic country.  With country, everyone is talking about "doing it" with someone they shouldn't love or long for or have the hots for or have been burned by.  I was raised on honky-tonk and someone-done-me-wrong music.  In my recently completed novel my female protagonist ran into a guy she'd had an illicit affair with years earlier.  Now, they were both single, so I tuned into country oldies, from Diamond Rio to Charlie Rich.  Whenever they did the deed, I found some country song and listened while I wrote the scenes.  If my character is troubled, pissed off, etc. and wants to mellow out, I tune into what I call New Age classical, like Herb Ernst, Deuter and Bernward Koch.  Rock jars me out of myself.  Since I like being inside of me, I haven't listened to it for a long time.  Ballads have great appeal.  I have a country girl's soul.


----------



## acapes

Really enjoying Dir En Grey at the moment - diverse fellows. This one is probably one of the hookier tracks they've done over the years:


----------



## acapes

I use this for writing a fair bit (depending on the scene) Yo-Yo Ma and the Silk Road Ensemble - really love the build

Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music


----------



## hunter830

I've grown to like a fairly eclectic set of music, most things from certain Black Metal to Electronica. If I'm writing though I usually stick to stuff like Two Steps from Hell, Future World Music, or occasionally things like The Glitch Mob.


----------



## acapes

Hey Hunter830 - fan of Cradle?


----------



## Sheilawisz

This is an excellent version of the English folklore song Scarborough Fair, which is one of my all-time personal favorites:

[video=youtube_share;wiZJP_XLmrQ]http://youtu.be/wiZJP_XLmrQ[/video]

A Celtic Woman presentation, performed by their newest member Hayley Westenra =)


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

I discovered this a few days ago, and think its just incredible so I have to share.  Its from 1948, Lonnie Johnson.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Today I am listening to La Oreja de Van Gogh, a Spanish band that I used to like a lot many years ago.

I don't like them so much anymore, but after listening to their song _ParÃ­s_ I have decided to share some links to their videos here in the Music thread. To start, this is a fan-made video with pictures that I loved:

[video=youtube_share;KUCx6jBL0CA]http://youtu.be/KUCx6jBL0CA[/video]

I hope that you will like their music =)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Nice! I'm showing this to my six-year-old, who plays this on piano. (Just the first verse — beginner book.)


Sheilawisz said:


> This is an excellent version of the English folklore song Scarborough Fair, which is one of my all-time personal favorites:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;wiZJP_XLmrQ]http://youtu.be/wiZJP_XLmrQ[/video]
> 
> A Celtic Woman presentation, performed by their newest member Hayley Westenra =)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Every once in a while, stuff happens while I'm listening to a song, and as a result, the song is forever associated with the stuff that happened.

So for me, this is the I-Saw-a-Bear Song!


----------



## Ireth

For you, LS:


----------



## Wiciran

A lot if stuff. Although I tend to listen to a lot of soundtracks. Preferably things from Lord of the Rings and of course Audiomachine, Two Steps from Hell, and Brand X Music.


----------



## Handsome John

My two favourite bands are Faith No More and Katatonia. I could basically listen to those two on shuffle forever.

Apart from that, I must admit that I have a soft spot for Maroon 5 and, of course, Michael Jackson.


----------



## acapes

Handsome John said:


> My two favourite bands are Faith No More and Katatonia. I could basically listen to those two on shuffle forever.
> 
> Apart from that, I must admit that I have a soft spot for Maroon 5 and, of course, Michael Jackson.



Hey Handsome John - best FNM album in your opinion?
Are you a fan of Bungle too?


----------



## Sheilawisz

Following my renewed interest on La Oreja de Van Gogh, today I wanted to share another beautiful song by them. This is actually my favorite song by the talented Spanish band, to the point that it makes me cry almost every time that I listen to it.

Europa VII.

[video=youtube_share;rC9QUqZGYX4]http://youtu.be/rC9QUqZGYX4[/video]

The song is a short, emotional narration by a female astronaut lost in space. Her ship is crippled and about to crash somewhere one lightday out of the solar system, and she realizes how insignificant Earth and even the Sun look from the distance.

The astronaut begins to cry when she understands that she belongs not to her country but to Earth, which is our home in the terrifying vastness and solitude of space... she takes off the flag of her spacesuit, and comes to the conclusion that the life of every person is incredibly valuable from the perspective that she has gained seconds before death.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

I love everything except for profane rap and screamo. My favorite genres are classic rock and pop though. I also love to listen to Two Steps from Hell and soundtracks from various movies and games such as The lord of the rings, the hobbit, Nintendo's Legend of Zelda, Skyrim, and others.


----------



## Addison

I recently got into the bands "Owl City" and "Skittles". I got started on Skittles by clicking on the wrong video when searching you tube for "I need a hero", and Owl City after listening to Shine On. I highly recommend them.


----------



## acapes

A fair bit of Megadrive (Genesis) OSTs at the moment:


----------



## teacup

I'm not sure whether I've posted this before or not, but this guy is great. He does Acapella of lots of videogame songs.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Obsession of the moment - "If I Die Young," by The Band Perry.  It suits our character Winter Mulcahy, as she is right now in the writing of Faerie Rising, perfectly.  (And I realize that this sentence only makes sense to other writers.  )


----------



## teacup

This is my favourite singer, Dan Avidan. He's done lyrics for 2 serious bands - The Northern Hues and Skyhill (Album is Run With The Hunted) - and this song as well as this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RezixA-lHZo&feature=youtu.be

I'll explain the text on the 1st song's image, for anybody who doesn't know...He's part of a comedy band called Ninja Sex Party, playing the character "Danny Sexbang." The band also collaborated with Egoraptor, a popular animator on the internet, in the rap album Starbomb (comedy raps about videogames.) I recommend these two bands, if the humour is for you. I just love his singing. (He and Egoraptor are part of a gaming channel on youtube called "GameGrumps" too.)


----------



## Warrioress

I listen to all kinds of everything... I'm not very up on what music is what genre but i like almost anything you can dance to, like:  Lady Gaga, Katy Perry, Ruslana, Beyonce, Jessie J, Kate Boy, Kesha, Lorde, Little Mix, Imelda May, Shakira,Warpaint, Superchick... etc etc...(also i don't always like all a certain artist's songs..sometimes only one or two)
But when I'm writing i like to listen to something that goes with the current emotion in my story sometimes Enya and random Celtic music it really depends. 



_We thought you were a myth.

Well, you were myth-taken _

- *Buffy The Vampire Slayer*


----------



## Stardust

I mostly listen to metal, my favourite subgenre being symphonic power metal (like Epica and Within Temptation).
When I write, I like listening to instrumental soundtracks from artists like Two Steps from Hell. It really adds to the atmosphere!


----------



## FatCat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h85KV5e6t-E


----------



## Jabrosky

I listen to a variety of genres. I seem to be most fond of movie and videogame soundtracks, so-called world or ethnic music, pop, R&B, and metal. Let me listen some favorite musicians and bands, in no particular order:

Within Temptation
Evanescence
Disturbed
Machine Head
Usher
Rihanna
Hans Zimmer
Celldweller
Lebo M (he was the guy behind the African vocals in _The Lion King_)
Phil Collins (especially his songs from _Tarzan_)


----------



## Northern winds

I love folk metal: Eluveitie, Ensiferum and Equilibrium - I seem to have a thing for bands that start with E.
Within Temptation is an old favorite. Oh, and trailer music is awesome. My favorite composer is Mark Petrie, but Two Steps From Hell is great too.

And then there's Fever Ray that I just can't seem to get enough of.


----------



## Sheilawisz

I have liked Lyriel for a long time, they are a very cool metal folk band with a unique style and my favorite songs by them are Enchanted Moonlight, Memoria and Autumntales.

This time, I wanted to share Lyriel's song _Prisonworld_:

[video=youtube_share;rfGgJ1U7_qk]http://youtu.be/rfGgJ1U7_qk[/video]

The video shows the band playing at a concert, how cool is that? This song is currently inspiring me a lot while I write my Frozen fanfiction _The Arendelle War_.

@Northern Winds: Welcome to Mythic Scribes! I like Within Temptation and Eluveitie, too =)


----------



## Nihal

Another original soundtrack with soft, beautiful twists.

[video=youtube_share;wf-cnkjsjaw]http://youtu.be/wf-cnkjsjaw?list=PLXMWSqjJFQahQHcIDki6GyulFV1VrM1Lr[/video]
(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWDtsnFHgMc&list=PLXMWSqjJFQahQHcIDki6GyulFV1VrM1Lr&index=1)


----------



## Fyle

Anything that has some heart and isnt mass marketed by music companies to be mainstream.

When writing, ya, instrumental is best. Lyrics can be distracting in many cases.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Currently listening to a lot of stuff like this:




It's got a driving, pumping, beat, but at the same time it's also soothing and inspiring.


----------



## CorvusCorax

To _very_ loosely define my music tastes; I like rock, metal, and other "alternative" genres of music.

To get more specific; I like goth, post-punk, gothic rock/gothic metal, grunge, and similar genres the most. 
Basically I like my music heavy and/or dark yet melodic and/or poetic. If that makes any sense at all.

My favourite bands include HIM, Deftones, Joy Division, Alice in Chains, the Sisters of Mercy, The Cure, Nirvana, and Type O Negative.

And the Ramones.

And Misfits.

I'm gonna stop now.


----------



## Tom

Celtic folk. As well as some indie bands like Imagine Dragons, though only in moderate doses.


----------



## Svrtnsse

If I were to write some contemporary dark urban fantasy, this is what I would listen to. It's sounds a bit like if Nightwish had done dubstep. Also, the video is kind of funny.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Hi everyone!

This is a video of one of my favorite actresses, Amanda Seyfried playing the guitar and singing L'il Red Riding Hood, a great song that should have been part of her movie:

[video=youtube_share;ag8JyPCe_d0]http://youtu.be/ag8JyPCe_d0[/video]

I hope that you will enjoy it =)


----------



## sankunai

I listen to a little bit of everything, lately Russian pop music.  When I'm writing, I like to listen to Adrian Von Ziegler and similar music.  It's just perfect and really sets the mood.  Even when I'm not writing, and just relaxing, I love to listen to that type .


----------



## Tom

Hey ya'll, I've had this song in my head all week, so it's only fair that I share it with you. It's a great song, by one of my favorite bands, but every time I listen to it it just starts going around and around in my head and won't go away. 






Have fun trying to get it out.


----------



## Sheilawisz

This is Upon Fallen Autumn Leaves by Haggard, the latest song that I have fallen in love with:

[video=youtube_share;bz41ET1aC6Q]http://youtu.be/bz41ET1aC6Q[/video]

They sing this particular song in a combination of English, German and Latin lyrics, fascinating =)


----------



## Svrtnsse

Song of the moment. Oldies goodies. INCOMING!


----------



## Steerpike

Can't really go wrong with Sisters of Mercy. You should check out some Tiamat. For example:


----------



## Svrtnsse

Nothing wrong with a bit of dark rock. Tonight's a time for something else though:




Progressive house, dark and atmospheric, with a bit of a middle-eastern touch.


----------



## BronzeOracle

I love listening to ambient, atmospheric and soundtracks - they take me to far away places and I feel like I'm soaring.  Also they make me imagine scenes and characters and want to write!  Some of my current favourites are:
Brian Eno Ending, An Ascent: Brian Eno An Ending (Ascent) Ethereal Remix - YouTube
Red Riding Hood Towers of the Void: Red Riding Hood OST - Towers of the Void (Extended Version) - YouTube
Underworld To Heal: To Heal "Capa Meets the Sun" - Underworld - Sunshine Soundtrack - YouTube
Game of Thrones Ygrittes Theme:  Game Of Thrones Soundtrack: Ygritte's Theme - YouTube
Nyx Quest OST Icarus: NyxQuest OST - Icarus - YouTube
Odyssey into the West menu theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfotWggYJdw

Needless to say I love Hans Zimmer and Dead Can Dance!

If anyone has any cool music they could recommend like this I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Sheilawisz

This is Dulcis Amor (Sweet Love) by Qntal:

[video=youtube_share;s-spntNOZ_k]http://youtu.be/s-spntNOZ_k[/video]

I hope that you like it! =)


----------



## Smith

BronzeOracle said:


> Nyx Quest OST Icarus: NyxQuest OST - Icarus - YouTube
> Odyssey into the West menu theme: Enslaved: Odyssey to the West - Main Menu Music - YouTube.


No recommendations (at the moment) but I like both of these, games and soundtracks! I dig your taste.

[video=youtube_share;9K5UGmodCro]http://youtu.be/9K5UGmodCro[/video]
Been listening to this a lot lately, the creepy tone has really been working for my NaNoWriMo novel.


----------



## Steerpike

@Sheila

I like Qntal a lot. I don't know anyone else who has even heard of them.


----------



## Waz

I listen to a lot of stuff, but I'll post what I listen to as background noise while I'm writing (it is a writer's forum afterall).

I can't do anything with English lyrics, too distracting. Strangely, classical is also distracting (the big swings in volume, instruments, etc.). The playlists on Youtube titled "Epic Music" work well. It's the kind of stuff that they use for game and movie trailers. It sets a good fantasy mood, and it's predictable so it doesn't distract.

The Dark Souls soundtracks also work beautifully.


----------



## teacup

> The playlists on Youtube titled "Epic Music" work well.


You might like this.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Steerpike, I heard about Qntal for the first time thanks to Svrtnsse (if you are reading this, thank you Svrt!) a long time ago. Back in those days, their songs _Amor Volat_ and _Blac_ really inspired me a lot while I was writing my story _The Ghost_.

Today, I wanted to share _Entre Moi et Mon Amin_ by Qntal too:

[video=youtube_share;UzF-H1QM1Ks]http://youtu.be/UzF-H1QM1Ks[/video]

They are wonderful =)


----------



## Svrtnsse

Sheilawisz said:


> Steerpike, I heard about Qntal for the first time thanks to Svrtnsse (if you are reading this, thank you Svrt!) a long time ago. Back in those days, their songs _Amor Volat_ and _Blac_ really inspired me a lot while I was writing my story _The Ghost_.



Still here. 

As far as weird and obscure music goes, here's a Slovenian industrial/metal band covering the Phantom of the Opera - sort of:


----------



## Svrtnsse

Well, while we're at it - this entire playlist is from an album where Slovenian industrial/electro acts cover Kraftwerk. Admittedly, some of these tracks are more interesting than good, but still:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5yuhk1j1nw5-j6y5sZejRdN3G_MVXkXY


----------



## Tom

I like Devil's Water, Smith, thanks for sharing it! It just has that _sound_--wistful, beautiful in a dark, unsettling way.

Here's a song I think has the same quality:


----------



## Chessie

Lauryn Hill is my muse this morning. (psst love you Lauryn) "Everything Is Everything"


----------



## SeverinR

The Medieval version of Metallica

Folk Metallica?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjmn0_UeNtY
I can't see videos, but I can watch previews most of the times. Sound pretty good.


----------



## SeverinR

The Medieval version of Metallica

Folk Metallica?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjmn0_UeNtY
I can't see videos, but I can watch previews most of the times. Sound pretty good.


----------



## Steerpike

Coming to Los Angeles in March


----------



## BronzeOracle

After seeing Interstellar I was blown away by Hans Zimmer's tracks with the wave and docking scenes. "Those aren't mountains..."  "Its not possible, its necessary"  talk about filling a writer's well, it send shivers down the spine.  The tracks are:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Ay_iDRAbc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrt-L_9L3FI

Someone's noted that he's heavily influenced by Phillip Glass but I still think its pretty awesome!


----------



## acapes

SeverinR said:


> The Medieval version of Metallica
> 
> Folk Metallica?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjmn0_UeNtY
> I can't see videos, but I can watch previews most of the times. Sound pretty good.



Awesome! Loved it, thanks


----------



## acapes

Moondog, blind composer who used to busk on the streets of new York - love the whole album but this piece if one of the more distinctive ones:


----------



## Sheilawisz

Hi everyone!

I just found this video, which is a collection of beautiful soundtracks from movies and games. I think the selection is very nice, and it can be highly inspiring for all of us as Fantasy storytellers.

[video=youtube_share;kU9WgD3jZIc]http://youtu.be/kU9WgD3jZIc[/video]

The first is from one of my favorite Fantasy movies, but there are also some soundtracks from Assassin's Creed, Call of Duty and V for Vendetta.


----------



## BronzeOracle

That compilation was where I found Towers of the Void - AWESOME track!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'm a sucker for game music from the NES era. Here's Bionic Commando on piano.




You should see this guy play Metroid.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

My favorite NES game, Street Fighter 2010, was not very popular. It was hard finding anyone who could perform music from that game… on an instrument. Click play at your own risk.




Oh yeah. This is a fantasy site. So, um… another guy did the same thing with Zelda. Which is a fantasy game.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

My favorite Super NES game: Secret of Mana!




But wait… there's more!


----------



## Addison

I recently discovered "Fall Out Boys". I give credit to Big Hero 6 and their song "Immortal". I usually don't like rock music but these songs are good, extra credit given because not every song is based around girls, booze, or related subjects nor is the song in ear-splitting screeching guitar and you can actually hear the lyrics. Actual words!
 "Immortals", "Centuries", and "Phoenix....or Firebird" are my top three.


----------



## thecoldembrace

Thought I would post this here. It is has nice sound and some very beautiful eye candy.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Today I'm all about bone-chilling, ambient soundscapes - like this:


----------



## Svrtnsse

Tonight's song:


----------



## speculativejester

Anything by The 1965 or the Bad Suns is usually a big hit with me.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Hello everyone!

I have been obsessed with this song ever since 2003, when I found a CD that contained the soundtrack of the _Great Expectations_ movie from 1998. Back in those years I was starting to explore this city and its forests, enjoying a cool job and getting used to my new life, many good memories indeed...

Do you have a song that sends you back in time as well?

I used to listen to it over and over again at night, having some wine and enjoying the candlelight in my room. This is _Walk This Earth Alone_ by Lauren Christy:

[video=youtube_share;2mcSsZek0no]http://youtu.be/2mcSsZek0no[/video]

I hope you'll like it!


----------



## Tom

My current obsession favorite song is The Nights by Avicii. 

I like the sound of electric dance music, but don't enjoy most songs in the genre because they often have very superficial lyrics. I need lyrics that have a deeper meaning that I can think about. This song strikes the right balance between introspective lyrics and fun dance music.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Today I was playing with Youtube when I have discovered an excellent video all by accident, you know, one of those happy incidents that you were not expecting at all and then it totally makes your day...

One of my favorite songs ever is _The Phantom of the Opera_ and this is an instrumental version of it, played by the talented Lindsey Stirling and other musicians:

[video=youtube_share;TCL94-MsxYc]http://youtu.be/TCL94-MsxYc[/video]

I love especially the scenes when she is playing her violin in the snowy scenery, and her cloak... Now I want to have a cloak just like that!

Just incredible =)


----------



## Tom

Today I was wondering what Owl City's song "Fireflies" is really about. 

Because of the lines that go "I'd like to make myself believe/that planet earth turns slowly", and the theme of sleep woven throughout the song, I've always thought of it as being about the fear of death. The song sounds happy, but it always makes me feel sad when I listen to it, so I guess it struck a chord with me; I've always had a rather strange and deep-seated fear of death.

But today, I got to thinking about it and had to reevaluate my interpretation of the song. Now I think that maybe it's about the fear of losing the wonder and innocence of childhood, since he sings about fantastical things like fireflies teaching him how to fly. Kids are fascinated by fireflies, and a jar of fireflies has somewhat become a symbol of childhood in our culture. The lines about "it's hard to say I'd rather be awake when I'm asleep" seem to suggest not wanting to wake up into the reality of adulthood. He also sings about not wanting to say goodbye to the fireflies, which could be interpreted the same way.

Yep, I think I might have figured out the song.

Take a listen. What do you guys think?


----------



## Svrtnsse

Resurrecting this thread again, inspired by the recent writing music thread: 

Here's a current favourite track - dark, atmospheric, and rhythmic.


----------



## Svrtnsse

My friend just released this mashup mix they made. It's not the best of mashups, but it sort of kind of works. Kind of...


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I picked up a Decemberists album at Starbucks last week. Glad I did. As a parent, I especially appreciate "Better Not Wake the Baby"


----------



## Reilith

Currently I am kinda obsessed with this song.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Oh, these guys did a song from Big Hero 6 (Immortals), which I just saw last night!


----------



## Reilith




----------



## Jabrosky

While we're on the subject of music, here's a little tune I mashed together using the MusicShake website. Unfortunately I was disappointed with their selection of "world" instruments, though they did have enough drum types for my liking.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I'm listening to some tunes by this guy - mostly because that instrument he's playing looks rather spectacular. It also sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Chessie

Pandora's station on "Skyrim type music" as I named the channel. Orchestral game music basically to calm my nerves and help me feel the Dovahkiin within me.


----------



## Reilith

[video]https://youtu.be/z7aPocCfsI4[/video]

This and lots and lots of Vocaloids in general.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Kite's new video just got released today. It's beautiful, both visually and musically. Do give it a chance and have a look.





(admittedly, the guy who runs their record label is an old acquaintance of mine, but it's still a great song and video).


----------



## Reilith




----------



## Tom

Today the sun was out and it was 75 degrees Fahrenheit! (...I feel like it should be spelled "Farenheidt". Probably because I'm German.)

It's been so long since we've had nice weather. Winter's finally over, so I felt this song was appropriate.


----------



## Ireth

Discovered this today. Wasn't a fan of the original (even though I love lots of Eurhythmics' stuff), but this gives me chills.


----------



## Chessie

Alice Cooper is my writing buddy today, along with some 80s Buttrock tunes.


----------



## Sheilawisz

I have fallen in love with yet another Lyriel song!

[video=youtube_share;rbV8_Sw__dQ]http://youtu.be/rbV8_Sw__dQ[/video]

That is _White Lily_, by Lyriel - Leverage 2012


----------



## Svrtnsse

A friend of mine just linked me this. I figured there might be people here who find this interesting/amusing.


----------



## Jabrosky

Derek and Brandon Fiechter are great if you want some fantasy  instrumental music for inspiration and a writing soundtrack. They're  influenced by cultures all over the world.


----------



## Jabrosky

Oh, and I'm taking a liking to the Furious 7 soundtrack too:


----------



## Jabrosky

And as much as everyone disliked the Halle Berry interpretation of Catwoman (personally she's a favorite of mine, whatever may be said of the movie she was shoved into), I have to say this was a nice piece of soundtrack:


----------



## Gryphos

It's been five days and I still can't get this damn song out of my head. No end in sight.


----------



## Steerpike

Today, a take on an old Irish folk song by one of my favorite bands of the 90s:


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Gryphos said:


> It's been five days and I still can't get this damn song out of my head. No end in sight.



Let me help you out Gryphos.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Because I'm feeling a bit sappy, and because the clouds and the sunset on the way home were very beautiful and... did I mention I'm feeling a bit sappy?


----------



## Svrtnsse

While looking for a track to add at the end of my latest blog post (it's what I do), I came across this old favorite in a live version. It's a rather odd collaboration of people.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow

Ireth said:


> Discovered this today. Wasn't a fan of the original (even though I love lots of Eurhythmics' stuff), but this gives me chills.



I'm embarrassed to say that I never put 2 and 2 together. Had no idea that Annie Lennox was in Eurythmics. Of course, now I realize why her voice sounded SOOOO familiar to me. In fact, now I feel quite stupid that I didn't put it together on my own. 

My list today was eclectic as per usual. I listened to Fleetwood Mac, Blondie, The Police, Elvis, Nirvana, VulgarGrad and Sejo Boy (which I think are respectively Russian and Serbian).


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Stuck doing day job stuff, and currently listening to music from a time that I didn't have a day job. Happy days…


----------



## Svrtnsse

I just got introduced to Low Leaf by one of my colleagues at work. This is a recording of a live session with harp and electronics, and it's really getting me in the mood this Monday morning.


----------



## Nagash

Have been digging out the good ol' stuff these days. 






I know metal is not for everybody, but if you enjoy finnish folk meshed with harsh vocals and screaming guitars, ensiferum is for you !

This is the stuff of dreams...

_On the way to the ancient castle of time
he will soon be damned by rage
so that his pride could betray him
when it's time to set him free
The tears in his mind had to be pushed aside
as he walked through the gates
He will never die
'cause he is truly a Hero in a Dream_


----------



## Nagash

On an other note, with complete folk this time, I present to you Wardruna, whose hauntingly beautiful norse chants will never fade from your memory.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

A message from TMBG to all you hovering sombreros out there…








			
				TMBG said:
			
		

> Hey hovering sombrero
> Gently waving in the air above the meadow
> Softly floating in the sky outside the window
> Hovering sombrero don't be shy
> 
> 
> Don't... Don't be shy
> Don't be... Terrified
> When you take yourself for granted
> Feel rejected and unwanted
> Know you're never just a hat
> You're never only just a hat, you know
> Hovering sombrero
> Hovering sombrero
> 
> 
> Time is flying like an arrow
> And the clock hands go so fast they make the wind blow
> And it makes the pages of the calender go flying out the window one by one
> Til a hundred years are on the front lawn
> And the old familiar things are mostly all gone
> But the old sombrero just keeps hovering on
> Hovering sombrero hover on
> 
> 
> Don't be burdened by regrets
> Or make your failures an obsession
> Or become embittered or possessed
> By ruined hopes remember
> 
> 
> When you take yourself for granted
> Feel rejected and unwanted
> Know you're never just a hat
> You're never only just a hat, you know
> Hovering sombrero
> Hovering sombrero


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I was reminded of this song earlier today, so here it is: the words I (or my brother) would sing when we had the mic playing Rock Band.


----------



## feathertoad

80s music.  It's my everyday music.


----------



## Miskatonic

Been listening to these guys ever since The Real Thing was brand spankin' new.


----------



## Nagash

This band is amazing.


----------



## MapHatter

Does anybody else listen to classical music? I'm your typical lower middle/upper lower class guy. I don't know if Classical lends me airs and graces or mere delusions of importance, but I find it an incredibly soothing and motivational range of music. Mozart and Chopin, especially. I'll also listen to epic trailer music, too, and the Age of Conan soundtrack, so yeah... I don't know what that says about me. Only good things, I'm sure.


----------



## Miskatonic

MapHatter said:


> Does anybody else listen to classical music? I'm your typical lower middle/upper lower class guy. I don't know if Classical lends me airs and graces or mere delusions of importance, but I find it an incredibly soothing and motivational range of music. Mozart and Chopin, especially. I'll also listen to epic trailer music, too, and the Age of Conan soundtrack, so yeah... I don't know what that says about me. Only good things, I'm sure.



I enjoy classical music, as well as classical guitar and Flamenco.


----------



## CupofJoe

Jean Sibelius - Finlandia
Just the right about of Bombastic and Romantic...


----------



## Nagash

RIP Sir Christopher Lee, gone a few hours from now, leaving nothing behind but good memories of his long and most full life.


----------



## Miskatonic

The legends finally returned.


----------



## Tom

I'm kind of on a Lindsay Stirling kick. This one is perfect for writing to.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I put together a mix-set. It's not recorded live, but rather compiled in MixMeister, which basically let's you mix songs together in a sequencer rather than with decks and mixer. It's good fun and you can tweak the mixes until you're happy with them.

This is the second set I created with it. It's a selection of mellow, atmospheric progressive house. Which basically means it's fairly slow, and quite laid back, but still with a steady beat. You can check it out here: https://www.mixcloud.com/svrtnsse/svartnisse-new-tricks-for-an-old-dog/


----------



## Addison

Lately I've been listening to movies-particularly horror/thrillers- as I write. ironically they're doing great as I'm revising. Maybe as I'm hearing lots of people get killed I'm afraid I'll be next. However this crazy method is working, I like it.


----------



## teacup

Recently gotten into Kyle Gass Band.

I already liked this song:





But now very into the rest, too.
One of my favourites from them:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZY_sjR8zrY


----------



## Svrtnsse

I put together a new mix set. It started out with mostly EBM/Industrial tracks, but then I added in some other things and then it just got silly. It's 32 songs in less than 50 minutes and there's a lot of playing arounds with the transitions. I'm still uncertain about whether this was more fun for me to put together than it will be for others to listen to. 

https://www.mixcloud.com/svrtnsse/ebm-industrial-whatever-mostly-whatever/


----------



## Reaver




----------



## Miskatonic

Hollenthon, awesome Austrian metal band.


----------



## SeverinR

Tom Nimenai said:


> I'm kind of on a Lindsay Stirling kick. This one is perfect for writing to.


I think I was told by my music teacher to not get my bow wet...I thought it was because it wouldn't work while wet.
I do love her facial expressions and dancing while playing.

Needless to say, my mind isn't that good to move the bow, put the fingers on the right strings and dance around at the same time. That's worse then rubbing stomach, patting head and tapping foot. Beyond my minds ability.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I saw that TMBG and The Decemberists were part of a thing in Chicago in which 25 bands cover each other's songs. The band that made me most curious was GWAR covering Kansas…


----------



## Svrtnsse

Song of the morning. Orchestral version of this "classic" futurepop song.


----------



## Miskatonic

GWAR (God what an awful racket) rules. Unfortunately their singer died recently.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I put together a new mix-set. If you like your electronic dance music deep and dark, this may be something for you.

https://www.mixcloud.com/svrtnsse/dreams-in-the-rain/


----------



## Kobun

Depends on what kick I'm on. Usually it's soundtracks (to help me brainstorm), power/symphonic/or prog metal for the blood pumping awesomeness, or something like that. These days I'm streaming Spotify's Gothic South playlist. I'm not actually sure what it is. It's a lot of folk music, I guess. It's not quite country. It's something else entirely. What ever it is, it's fantastic.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Catrin Finch is a remarkable Welsh harpist.  I saw her last month playing with African musician Seckou Keita and it was really fascinating.


----------



## Svrtnsse

This tune was linked by the official PSB facebook account, and it really is a great cover of this 80's classic.


----------



## Svrtnsse

The new video for Kite's Up For Life was just posted earlier today and it's an amazing song - at least if you're into 80's inpsired synthpop:


----------



## Svrtnsse

And the track of the morning is this one. A rather funky piece of progressive psytrance, and then they throw in the vocal bit from Going Under by Evanescence. It works out really well but it drove me nuts before I figured out where the voice came from.


----------



## SeverinR




----------



## SeverinR

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Catrin Finch is a remarkable Welsh harpist.  I saw her last month playing with African musician Seckou Keita and it was really fascinating.
> 
> 
> Nice, but my favorite Harpy's are Camille and Kennerly, The Harp twins.


----------



## acapes

Been cranking a classic soundtrack lately (maybe 'classic' is an exaggeration, but still, it's ace)

Cowboy Bebop OST

_Tank!_ by Seatbelts


----------



## SM-Dreamer

I've been kind of fixated on Halestorm's Into The Wild Life album for a few weeks, but specifically this song right now.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Devin Townsend is my favorite guitarist and I just found this amazing medley
3:07 things get heavy
9:32 beautiful


----------



## acapes

Androxine Vortex said:


> Devin Townsend is my favorite guitarist and I just found this amazing medley
> 3:07 things get heavy
> 9:32 beautiful



Hevy Devy!

Such a versatile dude - loved _Ocean Machine_ and_ Infinity_ (among many others of course)


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Zto and Ki and Sky Blue are my favourites. I listen to Ghost while going to sleep and Deconstruction when i work out.


----------



## acapes

Androxine Vortex said:


> Zto and Ki and Sky Blue are my favourites. I listen to Ghost while going to sleep and Deconstruction when i work out.



I still have to get ZTO actually, it's been on my list for years 

And Ghost is very soothing, yeah! _Stand_ from Deconstruction is one of my all time fav Devy songs


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Disruptr is my favorite but go get zto its his best album by far. Solar Winds and Hyperdrive are just epic


----------



## acapes

Androxine Vortex said:


> Disruptr is my favorite but go get zto its his best album by far. Solar Winds and Hyperdrive are just epic



Awesome, bumping it up on my list. Have to finish paying off the last of the Led Zeppelin reissues, hoping it's worth it for the extras on Coda alone


----------



## feathertoad

It's one of my favorite, The World i know by Collective Soul. Really nice song


----------



## Rycan07

My favorite songs: 
*1, 2, 3, 4* by Plain White T's 
*Demons* by Imagine Dragons 
*I Bet My Life* by Imagine Dragons 
*c.h.a.o.s.m.y.t.h* by ONE OK ROCK 
*Wherever You Are* by ONE OK ROCK


----------



## Steerpike

New Maiden album out. Been listening to that quote a bit. The last track is an epic song about an airship that you guys might like:


----------



## thedarknessrising

Someone introduced me to the band The Sword today. They pretty much sound like Black Sabbath, 40 years later. Despite being a modern group, they have a classic rock style about them. All of their songs are fantasy in nature. I downloaded one of their albums, Age of Winters, and I'm currently rocking out to that. They've become my new favorite band. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Steerpike

Yeah, The Sword is quite good. Check out Pallbearers as well, and if you don't know High on Fire, they're well worth it.


----------



## Incanus

I don't suppose there are any Nomeansno fans around here, are there?  A little off the beaten path, but probably the best kept secret in all of rock and roll (though they're a punk band, primarily).  I deem them over-qualified for mainstream success.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

The opening track to this is just amazing. Really getting into ambient music


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Music obsession of the week.  We have a character, Etienne Knight, who lost his wife long ago.  This song reminds me of them.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Revisiting an "old friend"


----------



## Scribe Lord

I usually listen to rock or epic. Recently I stumbled across the Your Highness Soundtrack. While I'm not exactly sure what to think about the film, this soundtrack really does make me want to go questing. Most of the tracks are quite excellent.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS7aeJ2-CyY&index=1&list=PLE65FE26E90A38939


----------



## acapes

More Bebop!






Awesome pop/power ballad from one of the last eps of the series


----------



## Miskatonic

This thread needs a metal injection.

All hail the mighty Vader!


----------



## Filk

If you want Sabbath worship, check out Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats for sure - nothing else has come so close. The album "Blood Lust" is a personal favorite. Also, check out Electric Wizard; Electric Funeral and The Wizard were the influences for the band's name.


----------



## Miskatonic

Filk said:


> If you want Sabbath worship, check out Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats for sure - nothing else has come so close. The album "Blood Lust" is a personal favorite. Also, check out Electric Wizard; Electric Funeral and The Wizard were the influences for the band's name.



Don't forget Cathedral!


----------



## Steerpike

Geez, you guys...can you even have this discussion without mentioning Candlemass?


----------



## Miskatonic

Steerpike said:


> Geez, you guys...can you even have this discussion without mentioning Candlemass?



That was going to be my next post, lol. This video specifically. 






The mad monk at his finest.


----------



## Steerpike

80s video in all its glory!


----------



## Steerpike

Here's a great live version of Samarithan:







"I joined with my destiny, eternally,
I knew I was born again, an angel to be,
A vision beyond my dreams called me by name,
So in devotion I spread my wings, to Heaven I came to stay."


----------



## Steerpike

A number of years later and Messiah sounds as good:


----------



## Russ

Although sometimes hard to find I really enjoy listening to the music Moorcock wrote or played or was inspired by him.  It really helps me get in the right frame of mind to write.

The Deep Fix and Hawkwind are the bands he was most known for being in and he wrote "Psychic Wars" for Blue Oyster Cult for the Heavy Metal Soundtrack.  The songs and bands he inspired are legion.


----------



## Steerpike

Hawkwind is cool. Veteran of the Psychic Wars is one of my favorite songs off BOC's Fire of Unknown Origin.


----------



## Miskatonic

Tis' the season.


----------



## Stephyn Blackwood

Depends on what I'm writing to be honest... My current WIP follows 3 characters, and each has a rather different feel to their storylines.

One plotline follows what I consider to be heavily Viking-esque meets Celtish Scotland, (fighting in shield-walls, telling tales of ancient warriors, very brutal clan structure)and I usually write with bands like Amon Amarth, Tyr, and Turisas on in the background.

The second one is a more pirate character, (sailing along the coastlines, raiding ships, and generally getting up to mischief in ports)
so this is usually fuelled by a lot of Alestorm. A *Lot* of Alestorm.

The third character is much less of a combat role than the other two, as she is a secret revolutionary. (Holding secret meetings, inciting violence amongst peasants, controlling people to do a lot of her dirty work.) So for her it's quite a lot of Rise Against, who I feel carry a lot of revolutionary messages in their songs.

But I suppose I should give a special mention to Sabaton, who seem to lend themselves to all 3 of my plot-lines. 
If you haven't heard any of these bands and like a good bit of Metal music, go give anyone on this list a listen, you probably won't regret it.


----------



## Barian Bedrich

The last weeks i go back to my roots and hear a lot of New-Wave-of-British-Heavy-Metal bands.


----------



## Miskatonic

Stephyn Blackwood said:


> Depends on what I'm writing to be honest... My current WIP follows 3 characters, and each has a rather different feel to their storylines.
> 
> One plotline follows what I consider to be heavily Viking-esque meets Celtish Scotland, (fighting in shield-walls, telling tales of ancient warriors, very brutal clan structure)and I usually write with bands like Amon Amarth, Tyr, and Turisas on in the background.
> 
> The second one is a more pirate character, (sailing along the coastlines, raiding ships, and generally getting up to mischief in ports)
> so this is usually fuelled by a lot of Alestorm. A *Lot* of Alestorm.
> 
> The third character is much less of a combat role than the other two, as she is a secret revolutionary. (Holding secret meetings, inciting violence amongst peasants, controlling people to do a lot of her dirty work.) So for her it's quite a lot of Rise Against, who I feel carry a lot of revolutionary messages in their songs.
> 
> But I suppose I should give a special mention to Sabaton, who seem to lend themselves to all 3 of my plot-lines.
> If you haven't heard any of these bands and like a good bit of Metal music, go give anyone on this list a listen, you probably won't regret it.



When my parents were vacationing in Sweden and Poland they were sitting right next to the guys in Sabaton on one of their flights. 

True story.


----------



## Nagash

Stephyn Blackwood said:


> Depends on what I'm writing to be honest... My current WIP follows 3 characters, and each has a rather different feel to their storylines.
> 
> One plotline follows what I consider to be heavily Viking-esque meets Celtish Scotland, (fighting in shield-walls, telling tales of ancient warriors, very brutal clan structure)and I usually write with bands like Amon Amarth, Tyr, and Turisas on in the background.
> 
> The second one is a more pirate character, (sailing along the coastlines, raiding ships, and generally getting up to mischief in ports)
> so this is usually fuelled by a lot of Alestorm. A *Lot* of Alestorm.
> 
> The third character is much less of a combat role than the other two, as she is a secret revolutionary. (Holding secret meetings, inciting violence amongst peasants, controlling people to do a lot of her dirty work.) So for her it's quite a lot of Rise Against, who I feel carry a lot of revolutionary messages in their songs.
> 
> But I suppose I should give a special mention to Sabaton, who seem to lend themselves to all 3 of my plot-lines.
> If you haven't heard any of these bands and like a good bit of Metal music, go give anyone on this list a listen, you probably won't regret it.



GOOD MAN !

At last, a pagan metalhead ! I mean, Tyr wasn't ever my vibe, and I find Turisas to be mediocre, but Amon Amarth is A+ in my book


----------



## Steerpike

Seen Amon Amarth twice. Great live shows. Both times the encore was Pursuit of Vikings. Everything dark, then you hear the guitar:

[video=youtube_share;M-43pOqheMY]https://youtu.be/M-43pOqheMY[/video]


----------



## Miskatonic

I'll see your Amon Amarth and raise you an Immortal.


----------



## Steerpike

Immortal is good, but...


----------



## Miskatonic

Old Dimmu is alright but...


----------



## Nagash

Yup, pretty much can't beat immortal. I'm more of a folk/viking/pagan metal guy anyway.






Quorthon <3


----------



## Miskatonic

Blood Fire Death is a classic.


----------



## Miskatonic

Another favorite of mine.


----------



## Nagash

Spinning back on Amon !


----------



## Miskatonic

Another Classic.


----------



## Nagash

Not a Manowar fan, but I absolutely love this one


----------



## Svrtnsse

Completely not metal at all here - it's my new mix-set: 
https://www.mixcloud.com/svrtnsse/escape-from-mundanity/

This is an hour of mostly energetic, melodic psytrance. I picked out tracks that I hoped would tickle the imagination and inspire some soaring epic daydreaming. 
I'm guessing most people here aren't all that into electronic dance music at all, but if you are, give it a chance - you might enjoy it.


----------



## Miskatonic

Diary of Dreams is a great Darkwave band.

The movie footage this person matched the song to has absolutely no relevance. Nothing to do with the song.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Totally obsessed with this version of "The Sound of Silence" right now.  It's not Disturbed's usual style.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

I saw Amon Amarth at Mayhem and got the entire bands autograph >


I'm sitting in my backyard in front of my firepit. I don't think my neighbors like my taste of music


----------



## Jophelerx

Great to see some metal love here! I'm a connoisseur of lots of different sorts of metal, often very obscure, but I figure I'll leave this here, one of my favorite songs and based off of Donaldson's _Lord Foul's Bane_:





(And yes of course Blood Fire Death is a classic.)


----------



## Steerpike

I think you guys will like this one:


----------



## Steerpike

Album starts with Fury Whip, so you know it's going to be good.


----------



## Russ

Just been discovering the amazing music of Howling Wolf:


----------



## Jophelerx

Here's another song, more in a doom metal song since Steerpike posted High on Fire, an Arthurian-inspired tune by The Gates of Slumber:





Edit: Should I use as spoiler since the album cover is NSFW? Or a mod is welcome to do so if that's how it works around here.


----------



## Steerpike

I like The Gates of Slumber. Might be time to break out some Saint Vitus, Candlemass, Paramaecium, Pentagram, etc.


----------



## Jophelerx

Oh yes! I love me some traditional doom. Definitely dig Candlemass, I need to give Saint Vitus another listen at some point. Perhaps you can point me to one of their better and/or more accessible songs?  I also dig Solitude Aeturnus who sound quite a bit like Candlemass, and I know several bands that sounds similar to The Gates of Slumber's _Conqueror_ era. Looks like I'm right at home here!


----------



## Steerpike

I don't know that Saint Vitus has anything accessible. I like the Wino years. This is probably my favorite of theirs. It's not for everyone


----------



## Jophelerx

Hm, yeah, definitely inaccessible, but certainly not bad. Pretty similar to 70s Sabbath, and that guitar solo is pretty rad. I'd say it has the potential to be a grower band for me. I'll see your Saint Vitus and raise you Briton Rites, a more recent band that still dooms like it's 1983.





(This song is one of two released for their upcoming album, but they do have a full-length that's already been out a few years as well.)

Edit: Had the wrong link at first


----------



## Miskatonic

Steerpike said:


> I think you guys will like this one:



I have that shirt!


----------



## Steerpike

Not doom, but the shirt comment made me think of "I've seen your world and I got the shirt."


----------



## Steerpike

Jophelerx said:


> Hm, yeah, definitely inaccessible, but certainly not bad. Pretty similar to 70s Sabbath, and that guitar solo is pretty rad. I'd say it has the potential to be a grower band for me. I'll see your Saint Vitus and raise you Briton Rites, a more recent band that still dooms like it's 1983.



Never heard of them, but they're now on my list. That's a great song.


----------



## Miskatonic

The mighty Polish death metal band Vader doing a song and music video for The Witcher video game.


----------



## Jophelerx

Not super familiar with Vader, but that song kind of evokes Tiamat's _Clouds_ to me.


----------



## Miskatonic

Jophelerx said:


> Not super familiar with Vader, but that song kind of evokes Tiamat's _Clouds_ to me.



I like old Tiamat up to Wildhoney. I didn't care for A Deeper Kind of Slumber and lost interest.


----------



## Jophelerx

I don't really like A Deeper Kind of Slumber either, but I do like Prey and Amanethes to some extent, though not as much as Clouds. Wildhoney is definitely cool too, especially "Do you Dream of Me?" But yeah, A Deeper Kind of Slumber and then Skeleton Skeletron and Judas Christ (can't remember which order those two were in) just completely departed from metal and weren't that interesting. Here's a track from Prey, to show you that they at least got somewhat heavier (not sure if you've already heard the album but here it is anyway) :





The death metal influence is completely gone, but it's still got a great atmosphere and is recommended for fans of gothic metal/rock (actual goth rock-inspired metal, not "gothic metal" bullshit like Within Temptation or whatever).


----------



## Steerpike

Heretics!

Tiamat doesn't have a bad album 

Wildhoney is great. I like both A Deeper Kind of Slumber and Skeleton Skeletron, and of course Judas Christ is a great album. Can't go wrong with Tiamat!


----------



## Steerpike

Miskatonic said:


> The mighty Polish death metal band Vader doing a song and music video for The Witcher video game.



Great band, Vader. Nice one!


----------



## Jophelerx

Steerpike said:


> Heretics!
> 
> Tiamat doesn't have a bad album
> 
> Wildhoney is great. I like both A Deeper Kind of Slumber and Skeleton Skeletron, and of course Judas Christ is a great album. Can't go wrong with Tiamat!



Well, I don't mind Skeleton Skeletron, it's such blatant Sisters of Mercy worship that's it may as well be the fourth Sisters of Mercy album, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but it's not as good as a lot of their other albums. A Deeper Kind of Slumber and Judas Christ just do nothing for me. Nor does their latest one, forget the title.


----------



## Steerpike

Jophelerx said:


> Well, I don't mind Skeleton Skeletron, it's such blatant Sisters of Mercy worship that's it may as well be the fourth Sisters of Mercy album, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but it's not as good as a lot of their other albums. A Deeper Kind of Slumber and Judas Christ just do nothing for me. Nor does their latest one, forget the title.



Does sound a lot like SoM, though my favorite SoM albums predate Vision Thing. I like Vision Thing, but First and Last and Always and Some Girls Wander... are better.


----------



## Jophelerx

My favorite SoM album is Floodland, though I also dig Vision Thing. I don't remember First and Last and Always that well and I've never checked out that Some Girls Wander compilation, will have to do so.


----------



## Steerpike

Jophelerx said:


> My favorite SoM album is Floodland, though I also dig Vision Thing. I don't remember First and Last and Always that well and I've never checked out that Some Girls Wander compilation, will have to do so.



Good albums. Much more toward the early 80s goth sound - even moreso than Floodland. But I like a lot of that stuff.


----------



## Steerpike

Right now my Google music player is shuffling through the Candlemass discography


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Equilibrium is great for writing fantasy! The album is called sagas and when I listen to it at the gym on the treadmill I am frodo being chased by orcs and I have to run for my life.


----------



## Jophelerx

I see your Equilbrium track and raise you Summoning, synth/black metal band about LotR themes.


----------



## Jophelerx

Or for a slightly more upbeat track:


----------



## Steerpike

Or, for a more power metal take on Tolkien:


----------



## Jophelerx

Of course!  Blind Guardian rule. Hansi seems to have a penchant for writing about cool authors. Tolkien, King, then Jordan and Martin on their 2010 album. The song from their 1990 album Tales from the Twilight World that bears the same name as the king novel is pretty cool as well:


----------



## SeverinR

Use BING to search for my music, thank God for safe search at work.
I thought I typed Celtic women singing. But the "G" was absent. 
I don't know what I would have gotten for the search: "Celtic women sining."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW9sPAT7Hog
(I have two windows open so I have them singing in round.)

If you haven't figured it out, my taste in music covers a lot of genres.


----------



## Miskatonic

Another band that really gets me in the mood to write. This song is just all kinds of awesome.


----------



## acapes

Lava Reef Zone on piano


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Miskatonic

I'm a big Werner Herzog fan and Popol Vuh contributed to many of his albums. Kind of an eclectic, proggy type of folk music.


----------



## Ireth

Just found this, a cover of one of my fave songs, by another of my fave singers.






*cries shamelessly into her tea*


----------



## Ban

I listen to all kinds of music, but i mostly stick to 3 genres i like most. Rap, Rock and Reggae, the 3 R's. Within these genres i listen to a variety of different styles. From "Dreadlock Holiday" to "Don't Stop Believing" to "Who shot ya".


----------



## Heliotrope

I'm all about the Indy/folk  

My favourite right now is Of Monsters and Men


----------



## NerdyCavegirl

I like music. Period. Mostly pre-2000 though, almost nothing post-2010. A lot of oldies, blues, rock, metal, and alternative, but also country, jazz, classical, rap, electronic, world, monk chants, and even a little pop and hip-hop. I don't understand genre boundaries, nor do I see the point, so maybe examples would be better. xD WARNING! LONG LIST APPROACHING! 3 Doors Down, 4 Non Blondes, Abney Park, AC/DC, Acid Bath, AFI, Alice In Chains, America, Aphrodite's Child, Avenged Sevenfold, Astroninja, Ayumi Hamasaki, Bad Obsession, Beatles, Benedictine Monks Of Santo Domingo, Beyonce, Bionic Jive, Black Sabbath, Bob Dylan, Bon Jovi, Breaking Benjamin, Cannibals And Kings, Carrie Underwood, Cat Stevens, Cascada, Chamillionaire, Charlie Daniels, Coldplay, Cradle Of Filth, Creed, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Danzig, Deadboy And The Elephantmen, Doors, Deftones, Dethklok, Diamanda Galas, Diana Ross, Disturbed, Do As Infinity, Dragon Red, Dragonforce, Dream Theater, Elton John, Eluveitie...


----------



## Steerpike

Heliotrope said:


> I'm all about the Indy/folk
> 
> My favourite right now is Of Monsters and Men



May have asked this before - do you like Ani DiFranco? Check out her early handful of albums if you've never heard them. Particularly the albums Imperfectly, Not So Soft, and her debut eponymous album.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl

AAANND Eminem, Enya, Epica, Escape The Fate, Eurythmics, Evanescence, Every Little Thing, Faith Hill, Faith No More, Fever Tree, Fleetwood Mac, Frank Sinatra, Fuel, Full Devil Jacket, Gnarles Barkley, Godsmack Googoo Dolls, Grady Axton Davis, Green Day, Gym Class Heroes, Guns N Roses, Hilary Duff, Hitomi, Il Volo, Imagine Dragons, Janis Joplin, Jesse McCartney, Jim Croce, Jimi Hendrix, Journey, Kacey Musgraves, Kansas, Kid Rock, Led Zeppelin, Lonestar, Lordi, Luscious Jackson, Lynard Skynard, Mad Season, Maximum The Hormone, Martina McBride, Metallica, New Pornographers, Namie Amuro, Nickelback, Nightwish, Nina Gordon, Nirvana, Noa, Norman Greenbaum, Ozzy, Pantera, Pat Benatar, Queen, Rage Against The Machine, Rammstein, Red Hot Chili Peppers, REO Speedwagon, Rihanna, Rise Against, Rod Steward, Rolling Stones, Saints Of State, Santana, Shakira, Simon & Garfunkel, Skillet, Skunk Anansie, Slipknot, Solkrieg, Sound Of Ceres, Steppenwolf, Steve Miller Band, Sting, Stone Sour, Styx....


----------



## NerdyCavegirl

....System Of A Down, Three Days Grace, Timber Timbre, Toto, Trivium, Utada Hikaru, Vanessa Williams, and Van Morrison.  Okay my thumbs are sore now, warned y'all it'd be a long list. I don't even have a favorite color I'm so bad at picking favorites.


----------



## Steerpike

NerdyCavegirl said:


> ....System Of A Down, Three Days Grace, Timber Timbre, Toto, Trivium, Utada Hikaru, Vanessa Williams, and Van Morrison.  Okay my thumbs are sore now, warned y'all it'd be a long list. I don't even have a favorite color I'm so bad at picking favorites.



What, no Opeth?


----------



## Velka

I had the pleasure of seeing Hozier live last spring at an intimate venue. He has the stage presence of a turnip, but his voice/lyrics make up for it (it's always wonderful to hear an artist sound even better live than they do on an album).

One of the most romantic songs I've heard in a very long time:


----------



## NerdyCavegirl

Steerpike said:


> What, no Opeth?



I was trying to keep the list as short as possible. xD


----------



## NerdyCavegirl

Oh and Ted Nugent! First and only concert, went with my mom to see him, REO, and Styx. Getting back into Adele again too. Her voice gives me chills, but the only songs I have just got so overplayed. Dx


----------



## Miskatonic

Absolutely beautiful song. Gives me the chills every time I listen to it.


----------



## Nagash

I will sorely, sorely miss you...


----------



## FifthView

Lately I'm listening mostly to Sawyer Fredericks music—the season 8 Voice winner.  For a teen, he has a lot of talent, imagination, and soul; plus, his folk (folk/blues, folk/rock etc.) is a great antidote for so much pop music these days.

Here's one of my favorites of his originals.  It's a live recording that he made a few weeks before he turned 16.  His ability to draw a character is phenomenal.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

I found an awesome genre of music - electro swing!


----------



## Steerpike

As noted above, RIP to Lemmy Kilmister.


----------



## Svrtnsse

This is a 2 hour set of melodic progressive trance. I know most of you probably aren't too into that kind of music, but the footage that goes with it is amazing. It's a collection of landscape movies filmed by drones and covering a large variety of scenery, all of it beautiful and well worht the watch.
[video=youtube_share;D2qmq_7QY0s]https://youtu.be/D2qmq_7QY0s[/video]


----------



## Miskatonic

Androxine Vortex said:


> I found an awesome genre of music - electro swing!



Same Peeping Tom with Mike Patton?


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Svrtnsse said:


> This is a 2 hour set of melodic progressive trance. I know most of you probably aren't too into that kind of music, but the footage that goes with it is amazing. It's a collection of landscape movies filmed by drones and covering a large variety of scenery, all of it beautiful and well worht the watch.
> [video=youtube_share;D2qmq_7QY0s]https://youtu.be/D2qmq_7QY0s[/video]



Trance is awesome. Though I do prefer hard dance and hardstyle edm. But if I want to relax I want to listen to some downtempo electronica


----------



## A. E. Lowan

My music obsession of the week.  It's gorgeous and I'm getting a LOT of work done.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I just came across these guys, and their version of Still Loving You is absolutely amazing:


----------



## Jerseydevil

Depending on my mood, I'm a fan of Classical, Classic Rock, and Power Metal. Favorite bands are Amon Amarth, Manowar, Sabaton, Billy Joel (saw him in concert, it was pure awesome), Bruce Springstein, Led Zepplin, Beethoven, Mozart, Wagner, and Evanescence for some reason. Recently, I've been listening to this concert. Floor blows away Ghost Love Score and Ever Dream.   
Nightwish - Live in Concert - Live from Wacken - Full Show - 01:30:13 - HD [ 2013 Wacken, Germany ] - YouTube


----------



## Chessie

This classic 80s song is the theme for what I'm writing this morn.


----------



## Svrtnsse

More shameless self-promotion. This is a mix-set I put together a while back. It's a bit on the silly side from time to time, but there's some good stuff in there too. 
EBM Industrial Whatever (mostly whatever) #2 by svrtnsse | Mixcloud

Currently at around the 43 minute mark and it's Sisters of Mercy playing over Chris Liebing, and it actually really works.


----------



## skip.knox

I'm listening to Parov Stelar right now. It'd good for reading forums, but not for writing because my butt won't sit still.


----------



## Miskatonic

Great song I'm sure some of you will like.


----------



## Chessie

A bit of Rumors for this morning's writing session. Damn, I love me Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## teacup




----------



## Laurence

so modern gwow


----------



## Chessie

Uh...I totally discovered a Crimson & Clover remake by Joan Jett. Where has it been all these years of my life?! Wow.


----------



## Tom

There's this one song that I hear all the time on the radio driving to school, but I can't remember the artist or even the lyrics! It's really frustrating because I LOVE the song and I'd like to download it. It's this folksy/alternative rock style with definite Celtic undertones. A nice driving beat too. I wish I could find it.


----------



## Chilari

Latesly I've been listening a lot to a playlist that consists of the songs from the Hobbit trilogy soundtracks - Song of the Lonely Mountain, I See Fire, and The Last Goodbye. They're beautiful and powerful. I mean get a load of this. I've been listening to it all evening and it still has the capacity to make me tear up.

[video=youtube_share;q8ir8rVl2Z4]https://youtu.be/q8ir8rVl2Z4[/video]


----------



## skip.knox

Listening to old episodes of Thistle and Shamrock, especially those centered on Brittany.


----------



## Shannon M Metcalf

I'm an avid listener of Hip-Hop, Country, Pop, Rock, some oldies, some 80's rock, and early 2k music. My favorite performer is Eminem. He always drains the anger away from me whenever I feel it or lifts me up if I'm feeling down. My favorite songs are: Lose Yourself, Soldier, I Get Money, A Lil Bit, Gunz Come Out, (Most of Eminem's music after the 2,000's), Ambitions As A Ridah, Thug Style, Keep Goin', Break Ya Neck, Aerosmith, Toby Keith, Pitbull; etc.


----------



## teacup

My other favourite from the guy who did the Death Note cover I posted a page ago


----------



## Addison

I usually listen to anything with a good upbeat, something to keep the blood pumping. Not in a head-banging way just enough to energize me so I can write. Other times it depends on the scene I'm writing as the music help put me in the right mood. Usually all I need is background noise. Whether it's country, rock, sound tracks, blues, classics, or even movies or TV episodes I've seen dozens of times. I.E, I'm listening to season 3 of Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Nagash

Heartbreaking music - and video game.


----------



## Miskatonic

Since most Mercyful Fate songs tell fictional stories in the lyrics it's a 2 for 1 deal. One of the best metal bands ever.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I just discovered Kebu - like less than ten minutes ago. Check out this version of an old classic.


----------



## Chessie

I'm super in love with Tangerine Dream. It's been my writing soundtrack for the past week and I think my husband is ready to bash the t.v. in lol.
Tangerine Dream


----------



## Chwedleuwre

*Nothing*

I write best in total silence. But I'm the type who doesn't have a radio or TV going during the day and can live without either at night. 

At times I've listened to romantic oldies written in minor keys. 

Favorite atmosphere for writing? At night during a heavy thunderstorm. 

Just so you won't think I'm totally weird, I do drive a convertible and have a rocking playlist titled Top Down Songs - which I play full blast. tee-hee


----------



## Svrtnsse

Those of you who've been around a while may remember a band called Alphaville. They never actually made it big in Japan. They did however do a bunch of songs that became reasonably popular over here in Europe.

Today, I discovered that a friend (okay, an old distant aquiantance) made a cover of their track _A Victory of Love_, and it's not actually half bad. You'll find it here: 06 A Victory of Love by Strauss ex Machina | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## Miskatonic

Heavy Metal always gets the creative juices flowing.


----------



## Chessie

Pandora's classic symphonic radio today. I've fine tuned it for the most part so I get plenty of flutes and strings. Now it sounds like anywhere between 1300-1600 medieval/renaissance Europe. Parfait.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Crazy Finns. Crazy I tell you!


----------



## Svrtnsse

Neat cover: Amason - I Want To Know What Love Is


----------



## Tom

Have fun getting that out of your heads, guys. I know I've had it stuck in mine for three days now--just passing it on. :tongue:


----------



## Svrtnsse

Tom Nimenai said:


> Have fun getting that out of your heads, guys. I know I've had it stuck in mine for three days now--just passing it on. :tongue:



I don't even need to listen to it for it to stick in my head.


----------



## Chessie

I've been editing to merengue, aka Dominican fiesta music for those who don't know what it is. Maybe it's the upbeat rhythm that helps me focus but I finished edits on a novelette in one afternoon.  No way I could write fresh words to that though.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

I just bought the cd of the soundtrack to the first _Assassin's Creed_ by Jesper Kyd.  Great stuff, the music in that series wasn't quite the same after he left.


----------



## Chessie

Assassin's Creed has awesome music second only to Skyrim.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Chesterama said:


> Assassin's Creed has awesome music second only to Skyrim.



Absolutely, Jeremy Soule is always great as well .


----------



## Chessie

Vivaldi and William Herschel are playing the dramatic violins for my morning writing session.


----------



## Charles Parkes

I'll admit to occasionally popping on the 'Civilisation' game series anthology. It's pretty awesome for worldbuilding while you're writing.

(Though if you find yourself wanting to US militamen the hell out of those pesky Persians, you're probably taking it a bit too far.)


----------



## Chessie

Getting my Led in for the day:


----------



## Svrtnsse

It's Friday on Planet Svrt.


----------



## Heliotrope

When I'm writing I almost always listen to _Of Monsters and Men_

This one has a great video for fantasy  

Of Monsters and Men - King And Lionheart (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Miskatonic

Whatever gets the heart beating a little faster.


----------



## Chessie

Ted Nugent's Stranglehold kicking off the afternoon writing session:


----------



## Miskatonic

Chesterama said:


> Ted Nugent's Stranglehold kicking off the afternoon writing session:



Classic song.


----------



## Chessie

It's fitting given that the story has me by the throat. 

Ted Nugent <3


----------



## Svrtnsse

Leonard Cohen - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Chessie

Time for some serious writing:


----------



## Rick

Forever Autumn.


----------



## Miskatonic

A classic.


----------



## Chessie

Starting out my afternoon writing session with Dawnguard's soundtrack:


----------



## FifthView

Darren Hayman & The Long Parliament's concept album _The Violence_ is great for building a feeling for witch trials.  The entire album is about the 17th century Essex witch trials.

Here's a song about Rebecca West, whose "confession" saved her own life but condemned her mother and others to death for witchcraft:


----------



## Svrtnsse

Shameless self-promotion. I put a new mix-set together, here: Endless Afternoon (Escape From Mundanity #3) by svrtnsse | Mixcloud

It goes for slightly less than an hour and the type of music is progressive psychedelic trance (electronic dance music for all you metal heads). I tried to pick out tracks with a relaxed, summery feel to them and arranged them in an order of increasing energy/intensity. This means the set starts out fairly calm and quiet, but builds up to more melodic, wilder tracks towards the end.

If you're into this kind of stuff, please give it a shot. If you're not, please give it a shot anyway.


----------



## caters

I am very specific as far as genres. I only listen to classical when at home or occasionally Piano Man instrumental. Every classical music piece I listen to, if I know it has voice or I look it up and it has voice, I listen only to the instrumental because while I do like opera, I think it is only to be listened to on special occasions.

One of the ones I listen to when writing something about a trip through space is this:






To me it sounds like the ups and downs of a trip through space. First up is getting out of the atmosphere. Second up is travelling at max speed. All the other ups have to do with either something happening in space or landing(or in the case of a generation ship, teleporting people) on the planet(not necessarily Mars).


----------



## CupofJoe

@caters - why only opera on special occasions? I can loose days to Wagner's Ring Cycle. Usually when I can't afford to loose days...
As for listening to... Today  its Guys and Dolls soundtracks [there are at least 6 versions I've found]
but especially this ...
Fugue for Tinhorns


----------



## caters

CupofJoe said:


> @caters - why only opera on special occasions? I can loose days to Wagner's Ring Cycle. Usually when I can't afford to loose days...
> As for listening to... Today  its Guys and Dolls soundtracks [there are at least 6 versions I've found]
> but especially this ...
> Fugue for Tinhorns



In my opinion, if you listen to opera regularly, even if it is only weekly, it gets boring after a while. That has happened to me in the past. Instrumental however is never boring to me no matter how many times I listen to it. So voice or no voice for me determines whether or not it will get boring if I listen to it on a regular basis.


----------



## Svrtnsse

caters said:


> In my opinion, if you listen to opera regularly, even if it is only weekly, it gets boring after a while. That has happened to me in the past. Instrumental however is never boring to me no matter how many times I listen to it. So voice or no voice for me determines whether or not it will get boring if I listen to it on a regular basis.



This is really interesting. I'm not sure I've thought about it in quite that way before, but I think I can see where it's coming from. It may be I'm thinking of lyrics specifically though, and not just vocals.

I guess it may be that adding lyrics to music will somewhat limit the inspirational qualities? Like the song ties the mood of the music closer to that which you associate it with? Maybe. I don't know. Either way, interesting.


----------



## CupofJoe

caters said:


> In my opinion, if you listen to opera regularly, even if it is only weekly, it gets boring after a while. That has happened to me in the past. Instrumental however is never boring to me no matter how many times I listen to it. So voice or no voice for me determines whether or not it will get boring if I listen to it on a regular basis.


Repartition would become boring, but that is why I love classical music [huge area/topic I know], there is just sooooo much of it and even if you know a piece very well, there can be 20 different version of it that you can get something out of. 
There is a great radio programme on Saturday mornings when they take one piece and show the differences of 5-10 different recordings of it [and they are wonderfully snide about at the same time...]
I don't see it that way about the voice versus instrumental music, but that is just personal preference. I will listen to some lyrical songs almost every day, if I am in the mood for them or trying to move myself into that mood.


----------



## Russ

I listen to opera almost every day and have never found it boring.  

And while I love musicals, for every "Guys and Dolls" soundtrack one can find I bet there are ten versions of the hundreds of quality operas that we have access to.

One, after time, can learn to listen to the human voice as an instrument.  In fact that is how people in that industry refer to a voice, as an instrument.  An opera singer (or say Freddy Mercury) can make music with the voice the same way a virtuoso instrumentalist does.

Callas anyone?


----------



## Gryphos

Recently I've embraced my South London-ness and started listening to some grime. As someone who tries their hand at poetry, I have immense respect for rappers' ability to construct lyrically complex bars.


----------



## feathertoad

'm currently listening to one of Ed Sheeran's song, Photograph. Nice song 

Ed Sheeran - Photograph (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## SeverinR

METALLICA Ã¢â‚¬Å“OneÃ¢â‚¬Â - 2 Girls 1 Harp (Harp Twins) - YouTube
Still listen to these ladies regularly.  
Rockin the Harp.


----------



## La Volpe

I'm currently listening to this:





One of the best OSTs I've heard, ever. Really awesome game as well.


----------



## Miskatonic

This is the kind of music that gets me in the mood to write.


----------



## Chessie

As my love of Led Zeppelin is known, I had to share probably the best cover of this song. Move over Zepperella!


----------



## Addison

I just saw Zootopia, courtesy of my sister's sleepover birthday party. (Whoever had the idea of combining the two events should be mentally tested.  ) But one song popped up twice. It was so inspiring I listen to it at least once a day.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Hi, anyone a fan of Two Steps From Hell?


----------



## adalenia

Well, I *do* like me some Heart of Courage.

Haven't really listened to their other stuff, though.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

adalenia said:


> Well, I *do* like me some Heart of Courage.
> 
> Haven't really listened to their other stuff, though.



Try it! Everything they touch is pure awesomeness!


----------



## adalenia

I'll be sure to check out the rest of their discography.

And now, for my contribution to this thread:


----------



## Gryphos

Rah, some merky tune.


----------



## Svrtnsse

This should tickle the inspirational glands of some of you people:


----------



## Cheydinhal

At the moment, Two Steps From Hell.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Cheydinhal said:


> At the moment, Two Steps From Hell.



YES! 

Favorite track? Flight of the Silverbird and Chase the Light are two i really like.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Song i recently found that i can't stop listening to: Anachronism by Crywolf.


----------



## mythandrevelry

*Praise to the gods and devils of metal!*

For the last year I've been big on metal, and power metal specifically. 

Xandria, Visions of Atlantis, Arven, Avantasia, Myrath, Gloryhammer, Nightwish, Kamelot, Blind Guardian, Sabaton, Demons and Wizards, Dio, Pythia, Black Sabbath, Brendon Small, Therion, and Leaves Eyes have dominated my playlist this summer. However, I like damn near everything, and what I pick shifts with my mood and what I'm writing.

Electric Six is my top pick if I'm writing something tongue-in-cheek (My favorite of theirs: After Hours). Some of my other picks include The Protomen, Project 86 (their work up to Songs to Burn Your Bridges by; I haven't kept up with them since then), The Birthday Massacre, Simon and Garfunkel, The Decemberists, The Mountain Goats, Pink Floyd, Elysion, Snow Patrol, God is an Astronaut, The White Stripes, Sunset Rubdown, and Evil Cowards.

Magic vs. Midas by Sunset Rubdown is my go to when writing romantic scenes, especially at the beginning of my characters' relationships.

I love Superstition for its atmosphere; really, I'll loop anything by Birthday Massacre when entering a trance-like state is good for what I'm writing.

I'm writing a character tentatively called The Primal Mother around Avantasia's Lucifer.

Kamelot's Elizabeth I, II, and III has been looping in my mind the past several weeks, one because it's bloody good, and two because it's the inspiration for the latter part of one of my character's arcs:






_"What if there's a God a hell and heaven? Fire is the torment I must face! Dying by the souls I have forsaken; no one's going to catch my fall from grace!"_ Gives me chills every time.


----------



## mythandrevelry

Svrtnsse said:


> This should tickle the inspirational glands of some of you people:



That was amazing. Looks like I have another band to rotate into my playlist.


----------



## Addison

I can't believe I haven't heard this artist before. Oh-my-god!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Addison said:


> I can't believe I haven't heard this artist before. Oh-my-god!



OMG!! Lindsey Stirling!!! She's awesome!


----------



## La Volpe

Addison said:


> I can't believe I haven't heard this artist before. Oh-my-god! <snip>





DragonOfTheAerie said:


> OMG!! Lindsey Stirling!!! She's awesome!



Also check out the Piano Guys. They are legendary.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

La Volpe said:


> Also check out the Piano Guys. They are legendary.



I've seen their Star Wars video!


----------



## Addison

Tied for first place in my music is: Lindsey Stirling, Piano Guys and Peter Crowley. Here's one of my favorite songs by Crowley.


----------



## feathertoad

I listen to what is on my playlist, Like right now I am listening to Let her go by Passenger. 

Passenger - Let Her Go (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

feathertoad said:


> I listen to what is on my playlist, Like right now I am listening to Let her go by Passenger.
> 
> Passenger - Let Her Go (Lyrics) - YouTube



Oh, I love that song! I was listening to it a few days ago.


----------



## Chessie

Probably not the best writing music, but been stuck on Daddy Yankee's reggaeton this morning. Can't...stop...dancing...in...my...chair! But the words are coming lol.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Another TMBG song. It's from a decade old album I rediscovered. This song is probably about Mothra, or just a regular moth that is still capable of Godzilla-like world destruction.








> Everyone is crying at the dread hypnotic flying
> Of the bee of the bird of the moth
> You can't walk, you can't ramble 'cause you're gonna have to scramble
> From the bee of the bird of the moth
> 
> Catbug is a cat, but he's got bugness in his veins
> Manhouse lives within himself with thoughtful human brains
> Neither one is equal to the challenge of the freak we'll call
> The bee of the bird of the moth
> 
> Now the moth defeats the mouse and man
> It's messing with the plan, it can't be believed
> 'Cause it's just a hummingbird moth
> Who's acting like a bird that thinks it's a bee
> 
> Got a brand new shipment of electrical equipment
> It's addressed to the bottom of the sea
> Send a tangerine-colored nuclear submarine
> With a sticker that says STP
> 
> Windshield-wiper washer fluid spraying in the air
> Head lice under hats lie in the headlights everywhere
> Subatomic waves to the underwater caves
> Of the bee of the bird of the moth
> 
> And the moth defeats the mouse and man
> It's messing with the plan, it can't be believed
> 'Cause it's just a hummingbird moth
> Who's acting like a bird that thinks it's a bee
> 
> Is it us or it that's messed up?
> 
> Everyone's deforming in the presence of the swarming
> Of the bee of the bird of the moth
> Protozoa, snakes, and horses have enlisted in the forces
> Of the bee of the bird of the moth
> All are irresistibly directed by the suction
> Of a hypnotizing tractor beam presenting a production
> Of the sleep of reason corporation in association
> With the bee of the bird of the moth


----------



## Sheilawisz

This is _Days of Yore_, my new favorite song from the wonderful band Lyriel.

[video=youtube_share;SdetcnXj0J8]https://youtu.be/SdetcnXj0J8[/video]

I totally love this song =)


----------



## Cheydinhal

I've played a bit of guitar growing up and I was thinking of buying a new acoustic to write my own music with. Maybe I'll make a few videos and post them here if anyone would care to listen. I like to write and listen to a lot of ambient/acoustic stuff. I think there'd be a few fans of such music on this forum


----------



## Chessie

Pretty much describes my sentiments today:


----------



## Miskatonic

Playing the new Legion content in WOW and listening to these guys.


----------



## Svrtnsse

As part of something else I'm working on at the moment I put together a chill-out music mix set, here: The Slow Walk Home (Desert Monkey Lounge #2) by svrtnsse | Mixcloud

One of the songs contains a few words that would probably have been censored on daytime radio, but other than that it's a nice and laid-back collection of tunes. Give it a listen, you might enjoy it.


----------



## CupofJoe

Saint Vitus Dance - Bauhaus... well pretty much anything from them right about now.


----------



## Miskatonic

Goth rock as it should be.


----------



## FifthView

I haven't written anything to this yet, but I have a scene in mind that will be great to write along with this.  A song by Florence + The Machine that appears on the soundtrack to Final Fantasy XV, and my current favorite cover of the song:


----------



## SeverinR

Karliene - Wayfaring Stranger - YouTube

Karliene - Wayfaring Stranger - YouTube
I like most of her songs.
Karliene


----------



## Chessie

This song is long and forgotten in music history, but does anyone else think that Katie Holmes still looks great?


----------



## Ireth

Did you guys know Hank Green (from YouTube's "SciShow") can sing?

Cuz, yeah, he can sing. Pretty freaking well, IMO.


----------



## Another_Magician

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mvpN6OgO7m0

Beautiful song, maybe not too hip but I love it.


----------



## mythandrevelry

This has been my inspiration as of late:


----------



## Ban

Mostly fifties style music now. I am trying to immerse myself with that kind of music for the world that I'm building.
This slightly cheese, yet wonderful song especially. Not actually fifties, but it sounds like it  should be.

All I Have To Do Is Dream - Everly Brothers - YouTube



Edit: Apparently it was made 1958. So I heard right, it IS 50's music.


----------



## Reaver




----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Chessie

Banten said:


> Mostly fifties style music now. I am trying to immerse myself with that kind of music for the world that I'm building.
> This slightly cheese, yet wonderful song especially. Not actually fifties, but it sounds like it  should be.
> 
> All I Have To Do Is Dream - Everly Brothers - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Apparently it was made 1958. So I heard right, it IS 50's music.


Billie Holiday and Etta James are good choices.


----------



## Steerpike

But does it get more epic than this?


----------



## Chessie

LOL...I'm listening to 90's rock right now so...yes?


----------



## Steerpike

There's a lot of great 90s rock, but more epic?  Maybe some Blind Guardian, At the Gates, Opeth, etc [emoji14]


----------



## Chessie

Alice In Chains? Soundgarden? Pearl Jam????


----------



## Steerpike

Chesterama said:


> Alice In Chains? Soundgarden? Pearl Jam????



Yes, good bands, but I don't put their songs in the "epic" category. We're just using the word differently, which is cool


----------



## Chessie

I definitely put those bands at legendary status. Then again, everything near our hearts is legendary, isn't it?


----------



## Steerpike

Chesterama said:


> I definitely put those bands at legendary status. Then again, everything near our hearts is legendary, isn't it?



Yeah, they're legendary. Hard to explain what I mean by epic with respect to specific songs. I don't know...longer, certain themes, epic subject matter like Amon Amarth's Twilight of the Thunder God, or Blind Guardian's songs on what was basically their Silmarillion album, or Iron Maiden's Rime of the Ancient Mariner epic, or hell, Marillion's 18 or so minute epic Grendel, which may be more epic than Snakes for the Divine


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Chesterama said:


> LOL...I'm listening to 90's rock right now so...yes?


Here's a 90s video. I think it was the 90s, but I wasn't really into the Beastie Boys. But I definitely respect them for this video.


----------



## Chessie

Yes! They're some of my favorites!


----------



## Steerpike

90s Tolkien music anyone?


----------



## Reaver

Sure SP... But first some 70's Tolkien music.










The drums will shake the castle walls, the Ringwraiths ride in black.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VJDJs9dumZI


----------



## SaltyDog

Try some Powerwolf!  Or Van Canto.  Both are pretty good, though I favor the first more.


----------



## Jerseydevil

Steerpike said:


> Yeah, they're legendary. Hard to explain what I mean by epic with respect to specific songs. I don't know...longer, certain themes, epic subject matter like Amon Amarth's Twilight of the Thunder God, or Blind Guardian's songs on what was basically their Silmarillion album, or Iron Maiden's Rime of the Ancient Mariner epic, or hell, Marillion's 18 or so minute epic Grendel, which may be more epic than Snakes for the Divine



I agree totally, but there is nothing more epic than Manowar. 

Manowar - Gods of War - YouTube
Manowar - Die With Honor - YouTube
EPIC BATTLES manowar-sons of odin - YouTube

Also, check out Sabaton. Not quite as epic as Manowar, but a close runner up. They sing about actual events and people in military history, including D-Day, the Fall of Berlin (two songs, one from the Soviet perspective, one from the German), the Falkland War, 101st Airborne at Bastogne, No Day, Audie Murphy, The Battle of Britian, Rourke's Drift, Thermopylae, and an entire album detailing the rise and fall of the Swedish Empire. Also, they pay tribute to other metal bands in Metalizer and Metal Crue, and have a cover of Twilight of the Thunder God, Feuer Frei, and For Whom the Bell Tolls. Personally, they're my favorite band. History class on steroids.


----------



## SaltyDog

Jerseydevil said:


> I agree totally, but there is nothing more epic than Manowar.
> 
> Manowar - Gods of War - YouTube
> Manowar - Die With Honor - YouTube
> EPIC BATTLES manowar-sons of odin - YouTube
> 
> Also, check out Sabaton. Not quite as epic as Manowar, but a close runner up. They sing about actual events and people in military history, including D-Day, the Fall of Berlin (two songs, one from the Soviet perspective, one from the German), the Falkland War, 101st Airborne at Bastogne, No Day, Audie Murphy, The Battle of Britian, Rourke's Drift, Thermopylae, and an entire album detailing the rise and fall of the Swedish Empire. Also, they pay tribute to other metal bands in Metalizer and Metal Crue, and have a cover of Twilight of the Thunder God, Feuer Frei, and For Whom the Bell Tolls. Personally, they're my favorite band. History class on steroids.



I listen to them and find them very entertaining.


----------



## Steerpike

SaltyDog said:


> Try some Powerwolf!  Or Van Canto.  Both are pretty good, though I favor the first more.



Yeah, I like Powerwolf. Don't know Van Canto. I'll check them out.


----------



## SaltyDog

Steerpike said:


> Yeah, I like Powerwolf. Don't know Van Canto. I'll check them out.



Yes, another fan!  Lol unfortunately my family doesn't favor my good tastes.

And Van Canto was what got me into Powerwolf.  But now a days I listen more to the Powerwolf music.


----------



## Steerpike

SaltyDog said:


> Yes, another fan!  Lol unfortunately my family doesn't favor my good tastes.
> 
> And Van Canto was what got me into Powerwolf.  But now a days I listen more to the Powerwolf music.



I like any genre of music, so long as it is well done. This morning I'm listening to Volbeat. Yesterday it was Opeth, Nile, and Django Reinhardt (in the morning).


----------



## SaltyDog

Lol, mostly for me too, though I stick more closely to the fantasy music?  Is that even a genre?

Sometimes I feel wild and listened to Lindsey Stirling or Imagine Dragons.  I use Pandora mainly, except for want to listen to a specific song at the moment and then I use you tube. 

Another good band is Les Friction.


----------



## Steerpike

SaltyDog said:


> Lol, mostly for me too, though I stick more closely to the fantasy music?  Is that even a genre?
> 
> Sometimes I feel wild and listened to Lindsey Stirling or Imagine Dragons.  I use Pandora mainly, except for want to listen to a specific song at the moment and then I use you tube.
> 
> Another good band is Les Friction.



For fantasy-themes, have you heard this album? Classic.


----------



## SaltyDog

Some of them, Pandora occasionally will send them to me, that's how you get into new songs, like I got Van Canto from Irish, Powerwolf from Van Canto, Sabaton from Powerwolf and so on.  I may return to western one of these days, lol I started there.


----------



## Steerpike

SaltyDog said:


> Some of them, Pandora occasionally will send them to me, that's how you get into new songs, like I got Van Canto from Irish, Powerwolf from Van Canto, Sabaton from Powerwolf and so on.  I may return to western one of these days, lol I started there.



Sabaton has a new album out, btw...


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## SaltyDog

I didn't know with sabaton, so thanks for the info.  Pandora updates like once every ten or fifteen years lol.  About two months back they came out with Powerwolf's Blessed and Possessed album, which I didn't know had come out in 2015.


----------



## Miskatonic

Steerpike said:


> Sabaton has a new album out, btw...



When my parents were vacationing in Sweden and Poland and headed over to Poland they were on a flight with Sabaton. They didn't know who they were but when they arrived in Poland there were fans there to meet them at the airport holding up signs.


----------



## SaltyDog

Miskatonic said:


> When my parents were vacationing in Sweden and Poland and headed over to Poland they were on a flight with Sabaton. They didn't know who they were but when they arrived in Poland there were fans there to meet them at the airport holding up signs.



And they didn't know it, lol.  Cool though


----------



## feathertoad

Right now, I enjoy listening to one of Ed Sheeran song, Photograph. 

Ed Sheeran - Photograph (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## A. E. Lowan

My music obsession of the moment.  Fits in perfectly with my WIP.


----------



## cydare

I'm listening to Ayrad's album! They're an awesome group from Canada that sings in French and Arabic. Although I don't understand the lyrics, the music style gets me in a perfect writing mood that fits my WIP.


----------



## ChasingSuns

I listen to a bit of everything, but these days I mostly focus on prog, hip hop, and avant garde jazz/jazz fusion. I've been obsessing over Mouse on the Keys and Hermann Szobel in recent weeks.


----------



## Ban

Chesterama said:


> Billie Holiday and Etta James are good choices.



I'm about a month late to respond, but thanks for the suggestions. Etta James was already high on my list (I'd rather go blind is ridiculously good), but I've never really listened to Billie Holiday.


----------



## Chessie

Hey, yeah I hope you enjoy her music! I was just listening to her, actually...and switched over to Def Leppard heh heh!


----------



## Saigonnus

Been on an Apocalyptica kick lately, more specifically, their collaborations with singers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Svrtnsse

Someone linked me this track the other day and it's gotten well stuck now:




Reminds me a bit of Lorde, but a bit less polished. Less slick - dirtier.


----------



## Chessie

About to edit a scene that calls for this song heh:


----------



## Loric

Lately, just dark ambient music. Quiet and brooding.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I put together a playlist for my new story - that's how I knew I was getting serious about it. If you're on spotify, you can find it here: Kala on Spotify

It's predominantly dark/mellow music, but with a bit of more upbeat and energetic stuff thrown into the mix. I'm likely to be listening almost exclusively to this until at least December.


----------



## Chessie

My new favorite writing music: 

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8aas1Qrksls[/video]


----------



## Svrtnsse

Chesterama, check out Northaunt, it's in a similar vein:


----------



## Chessie

Sweet! I'll check it out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SeverinR

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication (Medieval cover by Stary Olsa) Legends. Live show - YouTube
Ye Olde Rocke? Californication cover by Stary Olsa

Metallica - One (medieval cover by Stary Olsa) ???????.Live - YouTube
Metallica-One  (Metallyca?) Cover by Stary Olsa.


----------



## Chessie

SeverinR said:


> Metallica - One (medieval cover by Stary Olsa) ???????.Live - YouTube
> Metallica-One  (Metallyca?) Cover by Stary Olsa.


Heh. I walked down the aisle to that song. 

Epicuros Shamanic Dreaming for now. Love this one.


----------



## Svrtnsse

There's a bit of this stuff too.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Okay, one more post before bedtime. This is glorious:


----------



## Chessie

Started my morning off right with The Hair Metal Channel followed by my favorite of all: Vault Archives.


----------



## Russ

I listen to CD's from writer's conferences on long drives.  Love learning from the masters during dead time.


----------



## Heliotrope

Because I'm writing a pirate thing I listen to a lot of 17th C fiddle music, but honestly, Lindsay Sterling is the bomb! I've been listening to her non-stop, and me son has asked if he can take violin lessons  




*Edit: Apparently I've started talking like a pirate as well.


----------



## Heliotrope

Also this version of "Spanish Ladies"


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Heliotrope said:


> Because I'm writing a pirate thing I listen to a lot of 17th C fiddle music, but honestly, Lindsay Sterling is the bomb! I've been listening to her non-stop, and me son has asked if he can take violin lessons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: Apparently I've started talking like a pirate as well.



Lindsey Stirling is great.


----------



## Phin Scardaw

[video=youtube_share;uhBewKu80Mg]https://youtu.be/uhBewKu80Mg[/video]

Recently I've been listening to The Social Network Soundtrack to jive with Trent Reznor, as well as The Broken Bells, whose music videos feature the ill-fated Anton Yelchin (R.I.P.) as well as Moderat and Emancipator.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Dicovering the songs of the latest Delerium album. This one took a good grip on me.


----------



## SaltyDog

Anyone here heard of Weird Al Yankovic?  I find him quite funny.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

SaltyDog said:


> Anyone here heard of Weird Al Yankovic?  I find him quite funny.



Me!! 

The "Foil" song is glorious, lol. Oh, and the Star Wars parody of the song American Pie...


----------



## ChasingSuns

Any Magma fans around? They're by far one of my favorites


----------



## SaltyDog

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> Me!!
> 
> The "Foil" song is glorious, lol. Oh, and the Star Wars parody of the song American Pie...



Most of his songs are hilarious, I rarely found any I didn't like.


----------



## Chessie

Jeremy Soule on Pandora. Helps me stay in the fantasy writing mood and there's no better song than Minstrel's Lament.
[video=youtube_share;K-URrsISx-M]https://youtu.be/K-URrsISx-M[/video]


----------



## Svrtnsse

I just bumped into Peter Gundry's music on youtube. Couldn't pass up on "1 Hour of Witch Fantasy Music | Dark, Light, Magical, Beautiful"
It seems to be mostly laid back and atmospheric, but with some more bombastic undertones/elements. It's the kind of music I'd expect you'd hear in a fantasy movie. It's not exactly my cup of tea, but I think it's something a lot of people here might enjoy.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson

I listen to music when I'm working on the computer, whether I'm writing fiction or software. Right now, I'm listening to the album _Changesbowie_ by David Bowie. I love music from the 70s and 80s. I also love listening to contemporary pop music by female vocalists. I have a Last.fm account (user name: menslar), and as of now my most listened to artists (tracked since 2007) are: Rihanna, Fefe Dobson, Marina and the Diamonds, Lana Del Rey, The Pretty Reckless, The Ting Tings, Mya, Mandy Moore, Demi Lovato, The Donnas, Heart, Janet Jackson, and Waylon Jennings.  Meg Myers, Halestorm and Grimes are rising on my Last.fm charts now; _Art Angels_ is a current favorite album, and _Kill v. Maim_ has quickly risen to become my 6th most-listened-to track overall.

My Last.fm library currently contains 3655 artists, all of which I've listened to at least once, amounting to almost a quarter of a million scrobbles since 2007. If you peruse the list of artists in my library, you'll find a good deal of country, some hip-hop and rnb and soul, some rock and metal (love listening to Type O Negative or Rob Zombie on occasion), blues and blues rock, southern rock, some j-pop (mostly older tracks, like Judy and Mary), a bit of ska (mostly No Doubt), and easy listening (like Johnny Mathis). I don't care for hard-core rap or classical music or opera.

Mostly I like listening to music that makes my feet tap, my knees jump, and my thumbs thump the desk when they aren't thumping the spacebar. I'm not paying attention to the lyrics. Typically the music I listen to when writing are songs that I'm already familiar with, or I'd be distracted.


----------



## psylenda

I like electronic stuff (not EDM) that has a groove. Currently I've been listening to Aphex Twin, Grimes, and Toro y Moi. 

in high school I listened to all of Nirvana's discography obsessively.


----------



## Ban

Chesterama said:


> Jeremy Soule on Pandora. Helps me stay in the fantasy writing mood and there's no better song than Minstrel's Lament.



Why do you do this Chesterama, I'm supposed to be writing a paper. Now I just want to play Oblivion again. 






This is my favorite.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Magical Mixtape #2 - Kala Dreams of Summer by svrtnsse | Mixcloud - I put a mix-set together to help with the inspiration for my NaNoWriMo project. It's downtempo electronic music with a focus on the dreamy and atmospheric. It's not really a chill out set though - don't let the first few tracks fool you, there's a lot of energy coming on later.


----------



## Steerpike

[video=youtube_share;YHhpJLZwZqg]https://youtu.be/YHhpJLZwZqg[/video]


----------



## SeverinR

Captain, Oh Captain - YouTube


----------



## Chessie

Just reminding myself why I write novels in the first place this morning:


----------



## Nagash

Just my tearjerker music of the moment... Perfect for some wistful writing.

I listen to this, and I only hear regrets.


----------



## CupofJoe

Spem in alium by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Reaver




----------



## Chessie

^^ One of my favorite bands. Even got kicked in the jaw at one of their concerts. 

Pandora: Jeremy Soule station with gaming soundtracks, most of them fantasy related. I have a lot of words to write today so this will be a boon.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Current favorite among recently discovered songs: 



 Containst the line "do you recognize the songs that reflect your light" which has gotten stuck in my head in all kinds of ways lately.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow

[video=youtube_share;4P0hG3sD0-E]https://youtu.be/4P0hG3sD0-E[/video]


----------



## Chessie

I imagine...the tavern in Solitude, The Winking Skeever:


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yw6i1SAHetc

Can someone cry about this song with me? This is HEARTBREAKING. And it's not the story, either. It's something in how tenderly the narrator speaks, in contrast to the harsher/grungier undertones of the song...I don't know. Somehow it struck the right chord with me.


----------



## teacup

My favourite band atm. This and Shuriken are my favourites from them.


----------



## lyl syly

Okay, I am going to show my age here.  My all time favorite song (and has been since it came out in '77).

Rush - Xanadu

Warning: It is 11 minutes long


----------



## Chessie

This one totally showcases my love for strings. Awesome album:

[video=youtube_share;ORg_9rkM9os]https://youtu.be/ORg_9rkM9os[/video]


----------



## Chessie

I found this quite relaxing for writing:


----------



## Svrtnsse

Got reminded to share my music - thanks Chessie. This is the song currently playing. It's in Faroese (unless I'm mistaken) and it's quite representative of the mood/setting of my current story:


----------



## Chessie

^^My husband has been obsessed with Swedish music lately. Not that he understands a lick of it.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Well, if that's the way it is...
This song was originally written by Swedish 18th century poet Carl Michael Bellman and here performed by 80's rock band Imperiet - probably best known for its singer, punk rock legend Joakim ThÃ¥strÃ¶m:




Not that I'd call this rock, but it's absolutely awesome still - especially if you understand the lyrics.


----------



## Chessie

Hey, I will pass it along to him ha!


----------



## Tom

Been listening to a lot of Green Day lately. Between their new album and the performance they gave at the AMAs the other night, I feel they're more relevant now than they've been in a while.


----------



## Chessie

Tom Nimenai said:


> Been listening to a lot of Green Day lately. Between their new album and the performance they gave at the AMAs the other night, I feel they're more relevant now than they've been in a while.



Oh, boy. Dookie was my album back in the day! It defines 10th grade for me. My bff and I would ride in her car during our lunch hour listening to Dookie. Every. Single. Day. 


Starting my morning off with my other favorite band (Joe Elliott <3 u fo'eva)


----------



## Reaver




----------



## SaltyDog

Skillet!  Got to have me some of that...quite good, and one of my favorites.


----------



## Thomas Laszlo

Let's see... TÃ˜P is my favorite band, Toby Mac, Switchfoot, Lecrae, Andy Mineo... as for genres? Some Christian alternative rock, Christian rap, Christian contemporary and Christian EDM and dubstep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
NaNoWriMo WIP!


----------



## Russ

Thomas Laszlo said:


> Let's see... TÃ˜P is my favorite band, Toby Mac, Switchfoot, Lecrae, Andy Mineo... as for genres? Some Christian alternative rock, Christian rap, Christian contemporary and Christian EDM and dubstep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> NaNoWriMo WIP!



Are you old enough to remember Steve Taylor?  Really liked his stuff back in the day.


----------



## Thomas Laszlo

Russ said:


> Are you old enough to remember Steve Taylor?  Really liked his stuff back in the day.



Not quite XD I look him up later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
NaNoWriMo WIP!


----------



## Russ

Thomas Laszlo said:


> Not quite XD I look him up later!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> NaNoWriMo WIP!




He was the first Christian alternative performer I was introduced to, quite enjoyed his music.  I hope you do to.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Thomas Laszlo said:


> Let's see... TÃ˜P is my favorite band, Toby Mac, Switchfoot, Lecrae, Andy Mineo... as for genres? Some Christian alternative rock, Christian rap, Christian contemporary and Christian EDM and dubstep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> NaNoWriMo WIP!



As a general rule, I can't stand Christian music. At least not anything on the radio in the past couple years. I do like Skillet reasonably well. But I recently got into twenty one pilots and love some of their songs. (I've been listening to "Heathens" while writing, it's very applicable to my WIP in my opinion.)


----------



## Thomas Laszlo

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> As a general rule, I can't stand Christian music. At least not anything on the radio in the past couple years. I do like Skillet reasonably well. But I recently got into twenty one pilots and love some of their songs. (I've been listening to "Heathens" while writing, it's very applicable to my WIP in my opinion.)



I suggest looking up Lecrae, Andy Mineo, KJ52, Tedashii, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
NaNoWriMo WIP!


----------



## Thomas Laszlo

You could also look up Gawvi ft Wordsplayed. The song is called "Look at you"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
NaNoWriMo WIP!


----------



## Svrtnsse

This piece from the last Cohen album quite appeals to me.


----------



## Chessie

I was actually craving this album today (yes, I do love Kanye's music haha):


----------



## Chessie

Vault Archives to power my afternoon writing session:

[video=youtube_share;_cLRP-QQxn4]https://youtu.be/_cLRP-QQxn4[/video]


----------



## Miskatonic




----------



## Nagash

Something to get us through dark times...

_My bird of paradise
Sweet bird of paradise_


----------



## Chessie

Time to dance!


----------



## FifthView

I recently discovered this song via the trailer to _Manchester by the Sea._

It is so evocative, I instantly began to imagine a new story around it; but I've since pulled back and am thinking about how it could inform my current project.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity

I listen to anime/video game soundtracks, Within Temptation, and various fantasy-esque music. Oh, and Lord of the Rings music.


----------



## Fenrir

Hmm, let see.  Pretty wide gamut really


Classical: Beethoven, Brahms, Orff (because everything you do while listening to Carmina Burana O Furtuna is epic - No srsly just youtube loop, crank it, and try it while doing house chores or whatever), Wagner

1800s to early 1900s: Random Americana like Dixie's land, The Entertainer, etc.  

60-70s for song crafters like Simon & Garfunkel, or Gordon Lightfoot.  Some progressive and some county like Johnny cash

80s because the decade of hoe's, blow and BMWs is the decade I really started exploring and listening to music versus just 'tuning in the radio', so I will always have a soft spot for it.  Pop, hair bands, you name it. 

90s+ Alternative

2000 pop 'pops' up again with Gaga Khe$a, Rihana, and so on.  Industrial.  Lindsey Stirling, Venesa-Mae

2010+  Symphonic metal, folk metal, folk rock, blue grass, nu metal.  Also EDM.  Nightcore, nightstep, some trance.


----------



## Chessie

Totally dancing in my chair!


----------



## Miskatonic

Back when you had to have some talent to make it in music.


----------



## Chessie

Miskatonic said:


> Back when you had to have some talent to make it in music.



I know right? Now you just have to know how to shake it...


----------



## Miskatonic

Chessie said:


> I know right? Now you just have to know how to shake it...



Real singing not a requirement anymore.


----------



## Svrtnsse

You guys sound like a bunch of old farts complaining about kids these days.


----------



## Steerpike

Svrtnsse said:


> You guys sound like a bunch of old farts complaining about kids these days.



Every generation's complaint about the next one


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Sometimes I wonder what my generation will complain about the younger generation when we're middle aged


----------



## SaltyDog

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> Sometimes I wonder what my generation will complain about the younger generation when we're middle aged



Lol. A world of things, methinks.


----------



## Miskatonic

Svrtnsse said:


> You guys sound like a bunch of old farts complaining about kids these days.



When autotune and lipsyncing are par for the course, there's a reason to complain.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Miskatonic said:


> When autotune and lipsyncing are par for the course, there's a reason to complain.



Yeah, if that had been the case for all music I'd have complained too, but it's a little bit like saying that there's no good fantasy released these days and then only having read 50 Shades. There's tons of great music being released today, but it often doesn't make it into the mainstream because there's a difference between "quality music" and "making money off of artists"

Finding good music you'll enjoy is definitely possible, it just requires a bit more work than turning on the radio.


----------



## Miskatonic

Svrtnsse said:


> Yeah, if that had been the case for all music I'd have complained too, but it's a little bit like saying that there's no good fantasy released these days and then only having read 50 Shades. There's tons of great music being released today, but it often doesn't make it into the mainstream because there's a difference between "quality music" and "making money off of artists"
> 
> Finding good music you'll enjoy is definitely possible, it just requires a bit more work than turning on the radio.



She posted a George Michael song. An artist that was a successful, mainstream pop star. Thus that is the context in which my comment was made. 

I have over 20K songs on my hard drive. I'm not lacking when it comes to good music.


----------



## Steerpike

Newish artist I like (can't say as much for the guy who filmed himself dancing to it):

[video=youtube_share;XYDg27tqXkI]https://youtu.be/XYDg27tqXkI[/video]


----------



## Steerpike

Also like these guys. Of course, I was listening to them before anyone ever heard of them, and now every listens to them. Bastards 

[video=youtube_share;HDI9inno86U]https://youtu.be/HDI9inno86U[/video]


----------



## Steerpike

But I can console myself with the fact that no one else listens to Peste Noire. Great band. 

[video=youtube_share;d48amP2HONE]https://youtu.be/d48amP2HONE[/video]


----------



## Svrtnsse

Miskatonic said:


> She posted a George Michael song. An artist that was a successful, mainstream pop star. Thus that is the context in which my comment was made.
> 
> I have over 20K songs on my hard drive. I'm not lacking when it comes to good music.



Fair point.Let's leave it at that before it gets serious. 

EDIT: I'd argue that there's probably good quality pop music made today as well, but I'm way too out of touch with that kind of thing to actually back it up.


----------



## Chessie

Svrtnsse said:


> it's a little bit like saying that there's no good fantasy released these days and then only having read 50 Shades.


Are you comparing George Michael to FSOG? — clever


----------



## Svrtnsse

Chessie said:


> Are you comparing George Michael to FSOG? — clever



I completely missed that. >.< 

...and now, back on track. If I was...


----------



## Svrtnsse

And then there's this. I mainly listen to electronic music, but here's one of the exceptions. Canadian folk-rock (?) singer that I stumbled upon mostly by accident. Somehow her music has come to be influence both of my anfylk stories. The feel/mood of the songs is something I want to try and reproduce in the stories.


----------



## Chessie

I'm listening to Phil Collins. Guess you could say it's 80s week, since that's all I've listened to while writing for the past several days:


----------



## Svrtnsse

Oh well, if that's how it is...


----------



## Steerpike

80s is it?

[video=youtube_share;m4HO8cdJBko]https://youtu.be/m4HO8cdJBko[/video]


----------



## Malik

I'll jump in here. 

I generally listen to a lot of ambient when I'm writing, and I also have a couple of Pandora stations that I've seeded with female singer-songwriters. I discovered Antje Duvekot a few years ago, and were anyone to ever pick up the movie rights to _Dragon's Trail_ I'd want it in the contract to have "Reasonland" rolling over the credits. And yes, I'm a sentimental cuss. One of the saddest songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Malik

I've also been writing my battle sequences for this second book to Karl Jenkins. Makes the Gladiator theme sound like something off Sesame Street.


----------



## Malik

As far as what I listen to when I'm not writing, it really depends on what I'm doing. 

If I'm puttering around the house I usually have some kind of 50's hard-bop or coffeehouse thing going. I also have hundreds of Stax and Motown records on vinyl, and a Phillips turntable with an analog Magnavox amp/tuner that I've had since high school. In the 80's. I always knew vinyl would come back.

When I'm working out, it's 80's hair metal, the cheesier, the better. (Everything becomes a Rocky montage; try it.)

When I'm driving, I like old-school country -- George Jones, Patsy Cline, even Garth -- but the only station around here that played it has switched to that new, wussified rap-country skinny-jeans bullshit. Someone put the "O" back in country music, FFS.

I finally broke down and put a new stereo in my truck that I can plug my phone into because the radio around here sucks so hard. We have four "rock" stations, all of which play the same stuff (it's still 1995 in Seattle radio: "Coming up next! More of your Pearl Jam favorites!") and three country stations which are all proudly "New Country!" Kill me. 

You could fix this entire nation by taxing the use of auto-tune.

My all-time favorite artist, if I had to pick and based off of most albums owned and highest percentage that you could play any song off any album and I'd enjoy it, is probably Peter Gabriel. I grew up on The Police, early Genesis, and U2 before they sucked (that's everything up to, but not including, _Achtung, Baby; Boy and October_ got me through high school), and I was in a prog-metal band in the late 80's signed to a major so I went through an Asia / ELP / Journey B-Sides and Deep Cuts / Dream Theater phase that I never really grew out of. I'll still put on Dream Theater Live at the Budokan really goddamn loud when my wife's out of the house and then play along on the piano. In an alternate timeline I'm fairly certain I'm Jordan Rudess.






John Petrucci could have thrown his guitar into the crowd after this and gone off to join a monastery in Tibet. One of the most perfect moments in music, and someone got it on camera.

I don't understand people who listen to one kind of music. It's like eating only one kind of food. It's a weird concept to me.


----------



## FifthView

Ah Malik, I've had _Songs of Sanctuary_ since it first dropped but the CD is sitting around stored somewhere.  Since moving to all-digital some years ago, I've slowly been catching up to my old collection, but I'd forgotten about SoS.


----------



## Malik

FifthView said:


> Ah Malik, I've had _Songs of Sanctuary_ since it first dropped but the CD is sitting around stored somewhere.  Since moving to all-digital some years ago, I've slowly been catching up to my old collection, but I'd forgotten about SoS.



Freaking amazing project. I love that it's all in a made-up language. The conlanger in me totally geeks out about SoS.


----------



## Miskatonic

I saw "A night with Dream Theater" at the Moore Theatre back in like 2003 or sometime around then. Whenever they started touring for Train of Thought. Three hour set. Good stuff.


----------



## Malik

Holy shit. I'm pretty sure I was at that concert. I think I've seen them every time they've come through here.

Edited to add: Dude, we've gotta hang out. I've seen you on the same game servers and we go to the same shows.


----------



## Chessie

Hey, Malik! How's the writing going? 

Still on that 80s kick. I don't know what's up but I'm working really well to it these days:


----------



## Chessie

Also, probably my favorite song as a child:


----------



## Malik

Chessie said:


> Hey, Malik! How's the writing going?



First draft of Book II is finished but it's crap. Some chapters are in present tense; some sequences have beats in capital letters; some places just have pictures for scene ideas inserted as placeholders. I just needed to get through to the end so that I could start actually writing. The first six pages, though, are the strongest writing I've ever done. If I had a definite publication date I'd send them to my editor right now and release them to my mailing list, and probably attach them to the end of Book I as a teaser and re-upload it. It's that good.


----------



## Chessie

That sounds like a great idea! See? Writing fast has benefits.


----------



## Miskatonic

Malik said:


> Holy shit. I'm pretty sure I was at that concert. I think I've seen them every time they've come through here.
> 
> Edited to add: Dude, we've gotta hang out. I've seen you on the same game servers and we go to the same shows.



Which games do you play?


----------



## Steerpike

Haven't seen Dream Theater. Saw Opeth - more metalish prog rock. Does Baroness count as prog? They're fun.

For 80s prog (with nod to old Genesis):

[video=youtube_share;Rxp5KJOHqmI]https://youtu.be/Rxp5KJOHqmI[/video]

EDIT:

Might as well throw in lyrics:

Heorot's Plea And Grendel's Awakening

Midnight suns bid moors farewell, retreats from charging dusk
Mountain echo, curfews bell, signal ending tasks
They place their faith in oaken doors, cower in candlelight
The panic seeps through bloodstained floors as Grendel stalks the night

Earth rim walker seeks his meals
Prepare the funeral pyres
The shaper's songs no longer heal the fear
Within their eyes, their eyes

Wooden figures, pagan gods, stare blindly cross the sea
Appeal for help from ocean fogs, for saviour born of dreams
They know their lives are forfeit now, priestly head they bow in shame
They cannot face the trembling crowd that flinch in Grendel's name

Earth rim walker seeks his meals
Prepare the funeral pyres
The shaper's songs no longer heal the fear
Within their eyes, their eyes

As Grendel leaves his mossy home beneath the stagnant mere
Along the forest path he roams to Hrothgar's hall so clear
He knows that victory is secured, his charm will testify
His claws will drip with mortal blood as moonbeams haunt the sky

Earth rim walker seeks his meals
Prepare the funeral pyres
The shaper's songs no longer heal the fear
Within their eyes, their eyes

Grendel's Journey

Silken membranes span his path, fingerprints in dew
Denizens of twilight lands humbly beg him through
Mother nature's bastard child shunned by leaf and stream
An alien in an alien land seeks solace within dreams
The shaper's lies his poisoned tongue malign with mocking harp
Beguiling queen her innocence offends his icy heart

Lurker At The Threshold

Hounds freeze in silence bewitched by the reptile spell
Sulphurous essence pervades round the grassy dell
Heorot awaits him like lamb to the butcher's knife
Stellular heavens ignore even children's cries

Screams are his music, lightning his guide
Raping the darkness, death by his side

Chants rise in terror, free round the oaken beams
Flickering firelight portraying the grisly scene
Warriors advance, prepare for the nightmare foe
Futile their sacrifice as even their hearts must know

Heroes delusion, with feet in the grave
Lurker at the threshold, he cares not for the brave, he cares not for the brave

So you thought that your bolts and your locks would keep me out
You should have known better after all this time
You're gonna pay in blood for all your vicious slander
With your ugly pale skins and your putrid blue eyes
Why should I feel pity when you kill your own and feel no shame
God's on my side, sure as hell, I'm gonna take no blame
I'm gonna take no blame, I'm gonna take no blame

So you say you believe in all of Mother Nature's laws
You lust for gold with your sharpened knives
Oh when your hoards are gathered and your enemies left to rot
You pray with your bloodstained hands at the feet of your pagan gods

Then you try to place the killer's blade in my hand
You call for justice and distort the truth
Well I've had enough of all your pretty pretty speeches
Receive your punishment, Expose your throats to my righteous claws
And let the blood flow, and let the blood flow, flow, flow, flow.


----------



## Miskatonic

I liked Opeth somewhat when they were actually metal. They are basically in the prog rock camp now.


----------



## Steerpike

Miskatonic said:


> I liked Opeth somewhat when they were actually metal. They are basically in the prog rock camp now.



Opeth was always fun to see live. Morningrise is still their best album, and that takes you back quite a long ways.

Also like Agalloch quite a bit. This is a beautiful song:

[video=youtube_share;7Yo9zPfmVEc]https://youtu.be/7Yo9zPfmVEc[/video]


----------



## Malik

Miskatonic said:


> Which games do you play?



MWO and Star Citizen. I bumped into you on MWO about a month ago and said hi over voice chat. I believe I saw you again on the other team some time later, but I didn't have time to type a greeting as I was too busy getting my ass kicked.


----------



## Malik

Chessie said:


> That sounds like a great idea! See? Writing fast has benefits.



Not really, no. I think I'm doing Book III entirely on a yellow pad before I start typing anything.


----------



## Miskatonic

Malik said:


> MWO and Star Citizen. I bumped into you on MWO about a month ago and said hi over voice chat. I believe I saw you again on the other team some time later, but I didn't have time to type a greeting as I was too busy getting my ass kicked.



Might have been someone else. I've never played MWO.


----------



## Malik

Miskatonic said:


> Might have been someone else. I've never played MWO.



Weird. There's a guy on MWO whose handle is "MiskatonicMFA." I asked him over voice chat if he was a writer, he said yes; I asked if he visited this board, he also said yes. I thought it was you. My bad.


----------



## Miskatonic

Malik said:


> Weird. There's a guy on MWO whose handle is "MiskatonicMFA." I asked him over voice chat if he was a writer, he said yes; I asked if he visited this board, he also said yes. I thought it was you. My bad.



No worries. 

I play World of Warcraft mostly. Also just started up with Magic The Gathering Online.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Re: recent post.


----------



## Svrtnsse

...and back to the program. Also, I back at work again. It's a morning of dark progressive house (doesn't have anything to do with prog rock that I'm aware of). Preparing to put a new mix-set together and going through the tracks I've selected for it so that I'll get to know them a little better. Here's one example:


----------



## Reaver




----------



## Chessie

@ Reaver, my son is named after ^^ legendary band lol.

SO, this is definitely my song today!


----------



## Chessie

svrtnsse said:


> re: Recent post.



I love this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insolent Lad

Despite being a musician myself (or maybe because of it), I can not stand to listen to music while I work. Terribly distracting! When I find free time to listen, it tends to be heavy on Classical these days --- anything from Renaissance to Contemporary.

Aside from that, I mostly listen to the recordings of my friends in the folk music community (and do attend festivals when able).


----------



## Chessie

It's been suggested to me that I lengthen 3 love scenes in my WIP. Guess it's r&b day then:


----------



## AnonymousNobody

Classical/instrumental. Preferably very calm piano. But silence most of the time, anymore.


----------



## Thomas Laszlo

NF Intro Lyrics - My favorite song by NF 


NF - intro (lyrics) - YouTube


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kya Lightwing

I like listening to music while working. Somehow, it helps keep me focused. Generally speaking, I go on YouTube and let autoplay do its thing while saving the ones I particularly like.


----------



## Malik

Chessie said:


> It's been suggested to me that I lengthen 3 love scenes in my WIP. Guess it's r&b day then:



I'll see your Mary J Blige and raise you.


----------



## Malik

I have a shelf full of old 60's Motown and Stax vinyl, some of it from my mother. My father says I was likely conceived to James's "Man's Man's Man's World."


----------



## Svrtnsse

I put together a new mix-set, here: Songs of Forgotten Roads (Dreams In The Rain #3) by svrtnsse | Mixcloud

It's progressive house of the dark and moody kind. At its core it's electronic dance music, but personally I prefer it in my headphones while out walking or riding a bus/train.


----------



## Chessie

Malik said:


> I'll see your Mary J Blige and raise you.


I love Marvin Gaye! How'd you know? 

Writing about curses and witches means I need the proper music. Not sure if I've shared this one before:


----------



## Russ

Enjoying some Blue Peter right now...its's working for me.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Once again I put together a new mix-set. This is more of a musical journey than the previous one, and it's all over the place. It starts out dark, but grows and gets brighter, and then darker again, and so on and back and forth. If you're into electronic music it may be something worth your while: Magical Mixtape #3 - A Million Living Greens by svrtnsse | Mixcloud


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Svrtnsse said:


> Once again I put together a new mix-set. This is more of a musical journey than the previous one, and it's all over the place. It starts out dark, but grows and gets brighter, and then darker again, and so on and back and forth. If you're into electronic music it may be something worth your while: Magical Mixtape #3 - A Million Living Greens by svrtnsse | Mixcloud



I love electronic. I really need to get around to listening to these.


----------



## skip.knox

Right now, Tangerine Dream.


----------



## Chessie

skip.knox said:


> Right now, Tangerine Dream.



Yes! Nice choice!


----------



## ABrandt

Hi everyone, new to the forum here! I listen to mostly progressive metal and death metal. I draw a lot of inspiration from the bands Opeth and Insomnium to help get my creative juices flowing.


----------



## skip.knox

Chessie said:


> Yes! Nice choice!



Tangerine Dream is on my list of bands I wish I'd seen live. Alas, back in the 70s, I had barely heard of them.


----------



## Saigonnus

Master of Tides - Lindsey Stirling - YouTube

Just recently came across Lindsey Stirling on YouTube... pretty epic stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Saigonnus said:


> Master of Tides - Lindsey Stirling - YouTube
> 
> Just recently came across Lindsey Stirling on YouTube... pretty epic stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh yessssss. Lindsey Stirling is amazing.


----------



## Chessie

Getting into the writing mood:


----------



## Chessie

Honestly, I was first drawn to her (amazing) dreads and discovered something beautiful:


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

I can form pick show tunes or operetta. Lately it's been the Pirates of Penzance and the mikado.


----------



## Thomas Laszlo

Generally I listen to a lot of Christian rap... cough cough NF Intro... anyways, I have actually got into a funk of classical (like 1500's, the true classics) and then 60's, 70's and 80's. Maybe some nineties. Anyways, I really like New Kids on the Block, The Commodores, and then just random sets of songs I've been hearing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chessie

Getting in the writing mood:


----------



## CupofJoe

Eleanore & the Lost Parlour Game
Bumped in to Eleanore in a pub a day after a gig.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

I'm addicted to remixes of Hans Zimmer's Time. There are like 20 dubstep/electronic ones. Some are terrible. Some are not. Some are unrecognizable. Some of the unrecognizable ones are actually quite cool...

Let's see...

Has anyone heard of Crywolf? 

Also, the usual Two Steps From Hell, Really Slow Motion, and audiomachine, but my sky high expectations for TSFH's album Vanquish were disappointed.


----------



## Lisselle

Hi.  When I'm driving, which I LOVE, I listen to everything; Metallica, 80's, Beach Boys, Bobby Darin, Led Zeppelin, Nirvana, The Doors, Pink Floyd, the Rolling Stones, the Beatles, Marilyn Manson, Mozart... the list goes on. 
When I write I listen to The soundtrack from The Lord of the Rings, by Howard Shore, and also Two steps from Hell and Audiomachine.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Lisselle said:


> Hi.  When I'm driving, which I LOVE, I listen to everything; Metallica, 80's, Beach Boys, Bobby Darin, Led Zeppelin, Nirvana, The Doors, Pink Floyd, the Rolling Stones, the Beatles, Marilyn Manson, Mozart... the list goes on.
> When I write I listen to The soundtrack from The Lord of the Rings, by Howard Shore, and also Two steps from Hell and Audiomachine.



You have excellent taste in music


----------



## Svrtnsse

I just discovered Empathy Test and this song of theirs. The imagery summoned up by the first verse really speaks to me and the track's been going on repeat for the last few days here.


----------



## Chessie

I seriously love Steve Winwood. What a jam!


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity

I listen to anime/video game soundtracks, mostly--Joe Hiashi, Final Fantasy, Key Arts Anime, Hiiro no Kakera, and so forth.


----------



## Malik

Chessie said:


> I seriously love Steve Winwood. What a jam!



A teenaged Steve Winwood killin' it:


----------



## Chessie

For my romance scene of the day but really, this song always reminds me of my husband.


----------



## skip.knox

Right now listening to _Song of the Wind_ by Santana. One of my favorites from him.


----------



## skip.knox

Chessie said:


> I seriously love Steve Winwood. What a jam!



I love watching him and Eric Clapton tear it up on Voodoo Child.


----------



## kabe

Well, *this week*....
Kauan - Aava Tuulen Maa (a great album, sort-of ambient prog)
Kauan-Aava Tuulen Maa full album - YouTube
Horrorshow - Push / Dead Star Shine / All Summer Long / In My Haze / Gray Space album (maybe the best Australian hip-hop outfit IMO)
Horrorshow - Push feat. Taj Ralph (Official Video) - YouTube
Hilltop Hoods - Drinking From The Sun album (the *other* best Australian hip-hop outfit, for me)
[HD] Hilltop Hoods - Drinking From The Sun ( Lyrics ) - YouTube
King Crimson - Indiscipline album
King Crimson, Frame by Frame - YouTube
Leprous - The Congregation (great progressive sort-of-metal)
Leprous - The Congregation (Full Album) - YouTube
Black Sabbath - Mob Rules album
Wormrot - Dirge (for madness moments)
My usual go-to's are New Model Army (followed them for more years than I'm comfortable saying), Dio ('nuff said), Sevendust (Seasons album mostly, the others don't really do it for me), Public Enemy...too many to list, really.
And for the times when I need to concentrate, stuff like Nicholas Jaar, Loop Guru (3rd Chamber album), John Coltrane (A Love Supreme album).
In case it's useful for anyone, I also like to add in this in the background when I can - http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/isochronicBrainwaveGenerator.php - maybe it works, maybe it's all placebo but....


----------



## kabe

...and this week's albums:
Tesseract - Altered State (prog metal)
Primal Attack - Heartless Oppressor (good ol' metal)

Individual tracks:
Justin Sullivan - Snelsmore Wood (live)
Brand New - Jesus Christ
Jose Gonzalez - This Is How We Walked On The Moon
Melt Yourself Down - Fix My Life

And for sheer madness moments:
Morrow - Covenant Of Teeth

For what it's worth to anyone, whilst not music per se, I've also been listening to Charles Bukowski's poetry on YouTube, in part because whoever's chosen the backing music for these really hits the mark (for me), regardless of where it's lifted from:
It Is Your Life
Alone With Everybody


----------



## Svrtnsse

A local band just released their new video/single, and it's actually pretty good in a 90's rock kind of way. As I watched the video I realized I'm acquainted with several of the members of the band as well as the actress in the video. I hadn't realized this until I watched it yesterday and it came as a slightly weird but pleasant surprise.

Here it is:


----------



## Addison

This is so nuts I have to post this. 

My kid brother has been playing video games for hours. I suck at that game so I did not participate, instead allowing my brother's buddy and my kid sister to participate in the digital torture. First of all, video games-not nukes or cyber virus-will be the end of humanity. It turns my sweet siblings and their even more polite friend into vicious monsters.

At one point when my brother was FINALLY losing (he's kinda the magnet that draws other to play) he started blasting Luke Bryan, and Fall Out Boy. All of a sudden he starts a video game massacre. It got to a point where my sister and their guest dropped their remotes and started playing on their phones. I actually heard them say, "If he ever turns on songs while playing, we leave.". They were still in the room when my brother said, "Wait, you figured it out?!". Yeah, I'm weeping for humanity.


----------



## Reaver




----------



## Reaver

It's high time for THE CURE...


----------



## Steerpike

The Cure is always excellent 

On another end of the spectrum, non-descript video, but great song.

[video=youtube_share;QOa4XEK2mLA]https://youtu.be/QOa4XEK2mLA[/video]


----------



## Steerpike

If The Cave doesn't do it for you...well then, here is

SNAKES FOR THE DIVINE

[video=youtube_share;w4pvC8eaNlQ]https://youtu.be/w4pvC8eaNlQ[/video]


----------



## Svrtnsse

Putting the finishing touches to a new mix-set in my Magical Mixtape series (that's the one I'm most serious about these days), and while it's not quite ready for release yet, this will definitely be the ending track of it:


----------



## Reaver

Steerpike said:


> The Cure is always excellent
> 
> On another end of the spectrum, non-descript video, but great song.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;QOa4XEK2mLA]https://youtu.be/QOa4XEK2mLA[/video]



This is great! It's like Tool and Pantera had a child who was raised by Danzig... I have to find The Cave on iTunes now.


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> This is great! It's like Tool and Pantera had a child who was raised by Danzig... I have to find The Cave on iTunes now.



High on Fire is great. Seen them live a number of times  Glad you liked it. I love your description of them


----------



## Svrtnsse

It's that time again. I'm starting a new story, and I've picked out a soundtrack for my main character.

The songs are:
1. Clawfinger - Biggest & The Best
2. The Phantom of the Opera
3. VNV Nation - Beloved
4. Depeche Mode - Wrong
5. Empathy Test - Here Is The Place

It's a lot of sad/dark songs, but Roy is a sad and dark character.
As always when I do this I put up a blog post with links to the videos for the songs as well as comments on why I picked those particular songs. It's here: Soundtrack for a Fading Champion ? s v r t n s s e

Also, here's a live version of the fifth track:


----------



## skip.knox

I listen to Moodswings pretty regularly these days, along with Herbert, UV321, K&D, and for jazz it's Mingus, brother Miles, Thelonius Monk, Dave Brubeck's early stuff, Coltrane, Duke Ellington, and John McLaughlin.


----------



## Malik

Spotify landed on this while I was writing a death scene.


----------



## Steerpike

Saw Streetlight Manifesto last night. That was great fun, at least once I got my daughter off the floor after being twice trampled in the ridiculous mosh pit. After the second time she fell, she realized that my original advice about being in that section was good, and we retreated further back into the venue. First time she's been at a show with a largely punk audience


----------



## Aurora

Svrtnsse said:


> It's that time again. I'm starting a new story, and I've picked out a soundtrack for my main character.
> 
> The songs are:
> 1. Clawfinger - Biggest & The Best
> 2. The Phantom of the Opera
> 3. VNV Nation - Beloved
> 4. Depeche Mode - Wrong
> 5. Empathy Test - Here Is The Place
> 
> It's a lot of sad/dark songs, but Roy is a sad and dark character.
> As always when I do this I put up a blog post with links to the videos for the songs as well as comments on why I picked those particular songs. It's here: Soundtrack for a Fading Champion ? s v r t n s s e
> 
> Also, here's a live version of the fifth track:


Oh I love Depeche Mode. Nice list.


----------



## Steerpike

Saw these guys Monday night. Great show.

[video=youtube_share;C4lpJkDXj7c]https://youtu.be/C4lpJkDXj7c[/video]


----------



## Svrtnsse

I put a new mixset together. This is on the darker side of electronic music. It's quite a journey, and while I'm happy with it myself it's quite niche and probably won't work for everyone: Magical Mixtape #4 - Adversity by svrtnsse | Mixcloud


----------



## Reaver




----------



## Addison

The latest awesome piece from Peter Hollens. So cool, and funny. Kinda made me think of writing, so many different character and genres blending together to make this.


----------



## Steerpike

Will see these guys Monday...


----------



## Steerpike

OPENING FOR MAIDEN. Video includes the story of the R101 during a middle portion. Kind of interesting.


----------



## Steerpike

Was at this show Monday:

[video=youtube_share;HLvX9O4tcp4]https://youtu.be/HLvX9O4tcp4[/video]


----------



## Aurora

So beautiful.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Aurora said:


> So beautiful.



Lindsey Stirling has come up multiple times on this thread, but i will repeat my judgment: <3


----------



## Aurora

Aren't those ice caves rocking though?


----------



## Sheilawisz

Well I have been listening to this here over and over again:

[video=youtube_share;G8BLDd6sMpM]https://youtu.be/G8BLDd6sMpM[/video]

The first part of this video is about funny and crazy moments in the game. The second part is about awesome moments of gameplay, and the song for them starts at around 1:57. I really love it!

This song is called _Words_, by Feint and sung by Laura Brehm.

And yeah, I play a lot of _Steep_ even though I am nowhere as good as that =)


----------



## Aurora

I'm serious about finishing this novel only listening to Tamriel's ambience. Lindsey Stirling was and always will be an exception.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I released a new mix-set: Fairytales #1 - Beneath A Blue Sky by svrtnsse | Mixcloud

This is atmospheric breaks - which basically means light and fluffy electronic music that could be danced to, but which will serve just as well for sitting in a field watching the clouds go by (as proven by recent empirical experiments). It gets a bit dark towards the end, but overall it's a selection of laid back and lighthearted tracks.


----------



## Aurora

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## pmmg

Which reminds me, Violin is the next instrument I am learning how to play.

Ummm...that was supposed to have a quote from the Lindsey Stirling post above, but it seems not to have happened...


----------



## Svrtnsse

I've probably linked this before, but it's still amazing (for very specific values of amazing):


----------



## Aurora

I'm starting my writing session with this classic:


----------



## Malik




----------



## Malik

^^ Lizzie No's "Crying Wolf" got me hooked on the "Gothic Country" genre, which has put me in exactly the mood I need for the rewrite of the middle section of _The New Magic._ I've been absorbing it through osmosis, completely steeped in the vibe. How did I write without this?


----------



## Aurora

^^ Oh, music that inspires the craft is invaluable!

Which is why I've been so in love with Malukah lately.


----------



## Svrtnsse

This is likely to work for those of you who like the more cinematic/atmospheric styles of music for inspiration.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Just discovered this. It's a nice contrast to all the minimal psychedelic house I've been listening to all weekend.


----------



## Svrtnsse

This is the kind of music that makes me want to drop my current WIP and write a dark fairytale in an enchanted forest.


----------



## Svrtnsse

...and I put another mixset together. This one is meant to be inspiring and a little magical/mysterious. It's based on a track by Koan - the same guys I linked in my previous post. 
The genre is psychedelic chill out, which basically means it's pretty slow, but with a lot of little interesting sounds and noises under the melodies. I hope you like it:
Where the Dew Brews - Bright New Dawns #2 by svrtnsse | Mixcloud


----------



## Svrtnsse

I just discovered Agnes Obel released a new album earlier this year. Good stuff. This is music for thinking big lonely thoughts in dusty rooms with bad lighting.


----------



## Steerpike

[video=youtube_share;OpGl7saUSig]https://youtu.be/OpGl7saUSig[/video]


----------



## Steerpike

Been listening to these guys at work all week. They've been around but they're new to me. Brilliant examples of the genre, for those so inclined. Viva Germany.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Just discovered this girl and her music: voice, guitar, sampler, and effects. I'm guessing you could call it a modern take on psychedelic/progressive rock, but those aren't genres I'm well familiar with, so I'm not sure how well that describes it. Either way, I'm loving it.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Writing at the pub sometimes results in some good old rock, and me with my headphones round my neck rather than over the ears:


----------



## Aurora

Sigh. I love this one (great album btw)


----------



## Tom

While camping over the weekend I decided to try Sufjan Stevens' music, having never listened to it before. I saved his newest album, Planetarium, and loved it. Here's my favorite track.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## CF WELBURN

!!!METAL!!! 

Mostly atmospheric stuff that does not distract me too much and evokes a fantastical mood. Some bands I've enjoyed listening to whilst writing have been:

AGOLLOCH
DRUDKH
BATHORY
FALKANBACH
FALLS OF RAUROS
FENN
MOONSORROW
OBSEQUIAE
SUMMONING
CALADAN BROOD
WINTERFYLLTH
WODENSTHRONE
WOLVES IN THE THRONE ROOM


----------



## Steerpike

CF WELBURN said:


> !!!METAL!!!
> 
> Mostly atmospheric stuff that does not distract me too much and evokes a fantastical mood. Some bands I've enjoyed listening to whilst writing have been:
> 
> AGOLLOCH
> DRUDKH
> BATHORY
> FALKANBACH
> FALLS OF RAUROS
> FENN
> MOONSORROW
> OBSEQUIAE
> SUMMONING
> CALADAN BROOD
> WINTERFYLLTH
> WODENSTHRONE
> WOLVES IN THE THRONE ROOM



Saw Agalloch play not that long ago (sadly, they've since disbanded). You may well like the Ahab album I posted, above.


----------



## Svrtnsse

It's Sunday morning, it's raining, and I'm at work with a hangover. In a situation like that, this kind of understated repetitive music works really well for me.


----------



## HiddenVale

Instrumental Jazz, Traditional Celtic Music, Bach, Kansas, Zimmer and Howard Shore's soundtracks, pockets of praise music, and choral music (in real life).


----------



## Aurora

Fallout 4 Radio is my new favorite!


----------



## Chessie2

Getting in the write mood with some old school hip hop~


----------



## Nagash

Arguably one of the best bands of its genre and time...


----------



## Sheilawisz

Forsaken by Within Temptation!






I love that song forever =)


----------



## Svrtnsse

I bumped into this Electro House cover of Mad World. It doesn't really have a fantasy feel to it (except maybe urban fantasy), but it's got a good steady beat and made for good company while out walking last night.




I also shared it on FB, and it turns out the guy who did it is friends with one of my old DJ buddies.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I put together a new mixset. This time it's all romantic synthpop with a bit of a dreamy touch to it. If that sounds interesting, give it a try: Do Android Hearts Skip A Beat? - Synthpop #1


----------



## Malik

I'll just leave this here. You're welcome.


----------



## Chessie2

What is this Hispanic chicken salsa mix?


----------



## Malik

It's a Justin Beiber tune, I believe. As I understand it, the rubber chicken does it far more justice.


----------



## Steerpike

Malik said:


> It's a Justin Beiber tune, I believe. As I understand it, the rubber chicken does it far more justice.



No, it’s a song by a South American artist (Peruvian? Not sure) that Justin Bieber covered.


----------



## Steerpike

Scratch that—Puerto Rican. Not sure where I got South American. Luis Fonsi.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I put together a new mix-set. It's mainly synthpop (Depeche Mode, Erasure) and industrial (Skinny Puppy, FLA), but with a bit of other electronic stuff put in as well. You can listen here: Optional

The set is a little less than an hour, but with almost 30 tracks, so there's a lot going on.

*Track list:*
1. Koan - Tir na nOg 00:00
2. Erasure - Sacred (Single Mix) 01:00
3. Depeche Mode - Photographic (Rex The Dog Dubb Mix) 02:45
4. Venus Hum - Pink Champagne (Remix) 04:30
5. KMFDM - Megalomaniac 05:52
6. Front 242 - Moldavia 07:52
7. Empathy Test - Here Is The Place (Thomas Datt Remix) 09:15
8. Moby - Why Does My Heart Feel So Bad (Enrico Sangiuliano remix) 11:18
9. Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus (Remastered) 12:48
10. Snog - Corporate Slave 15:00
11. Massive Ego - Kate's in a State 16:15
12. Ladytron - Sugar 18:45
13. Hybrid - If I Survive feat. Julee Cruise (Commie Mix Vox) 21:11
14. Kirlian Camera - Nightglory 22:48
15. Delerium - Touched feat. Rachel Fuller 24:00
16. Client - You Can Dance (CHROM Remix) 25:49
17. Ashbury Heights - I Can Kill You So Easily 27:56
18. Depeche Mode - Behind the Wheel (Vince Clarke Remix) 29:56
19. Skinny Puppy - Pro-test 32:11
20. KMFDM - Light 34:33
21. Infected Mushroom - Riders On The Storm (Infected Mushroom Remix) 37:35
22. Aesthetic Perfection - Inhuman (Panic Lift Remix) 40:00
23. Seabound - The Promise (Club) 41:37
24. Front Line Assembly - Barcode 44:52
25. One Million Toys - Winter Sun 46:45
26. The Birthday Massacre - I Think We're Alone Now 48:15
27. Mesh - Only Better (Alien6 Mix) 49:22
28. Kirlian Camera - Eclipse (Version 4 1998) 52:07
29. Pet Shop Boys - It's A Sin (2001 Remastered Version) 54:50


----------



## Sheilawisz

I totally love this unbelievably beautiful song!






_The Truth Beneath the Rose_ by the legendary band Within Temptation =)


----------



## skip.knox

Svrtnsse said:


> I put together a new mix-set. It's mainly synthpop (Depeche Mode, Erasure) and industrial (Skinny Puppy, FLA), but with a bit of other electronic stuff put in as well.



I do love me some KMFDM. Nice mix.


----------



## Svrtnsse

skip.knox said:


> I do love me some KMFDM. Nice mix.


For some reason (don't ask me why) I really didn't see that coming. Glad you like it though. Thanks for listening.


----------



## skip.knox

I'm a sucker for political rock and their brand of electronic is just right. I've seen the band twice. Not what I listen to while writing, though!


----------



## Svrtnsse

skip.knox said:


> Not what I listen to while writing, though!


Ah, fair enough. That might be what I was thinking of.


----------



## skip.knox

To steer this back toward the topic, my playlist is dominated by Moodswings, Herbert, the earlier Tangerine Dream, some Tycho, Apollo 440, Chick Corea, Alan Parsons, NIN (Ghosts), Kruder & Dorfmeister, some John McLaughlin, and a fair amount of instrumental jazz along the lines of Dave Brubeck, Miles Davis, or Charles Mingus.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Got it, back on topic. Here's a song from an artists I had the pleasure of seeing live recently. It has absolutely nothing to do with any kind of electronic dance music.


----------



## Steerpike

skip.knox said:


> To steer this back toward the topic, my playlist is dominated by Moodswings, Herbert, the earlier Tangerine Dream, some Tycho, Apollo 440, Chick Corea, Alan Parsons, NIN (Ghosts), Kruder & Dorfmeister, some John McLaughlin, and a fair amount of instrumental jazz along the lines of Dave Brubeck, Miles Davis, or Charles Mingus.



Coltrane?


----------



## skip.knox

Coltrane? Too many notes. <just kidding>

My introduction to Coltrane was by way of an odd little album that was a Santana-McLaughlin project: Love, Devotion, Surrender.  After that, I allowed that maybe Coltrane was okay after all.


----------



## Steerpike

Thank you, Canada.


----------



## Steerpike

skip.knox said:


> Coltrane? Too many notes. <just kidding>
> 
> My introduction to Coltrane was by way of an odd little album that was a Santana-McLaughlin project: Love, Devotion, Surrender.  After that, I allowed that maybe Coltrane was okay after all.



I started with his early stuff, which I quite liked. His later work--well, I understand the important influence, but I really have to be in a mood for it.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

A very Seahaven song, the fictional city we write about.


----------



## Doctor Faustus

Just can't get enough Demons and Wizards lately.


----------



## Svrtnsse

This came on just right now. Dark and slow and melancholic, but still with hint of hope and power underneath.


----------



## Gurkhal

I'm listening to some renditions of Tolkien's poems and songs 

Like the "Fall of Gil-Galad"






And trying to decide which of these versions of the "Lament for Boromir" I like the most.






or


----------



## Steerpike

Doctor Faustus said:


> Just can't get enough Demons and Wizards lately.



Saw Blind Guardian a couple years ago. I plan to see Iced Earth this spring.


----------



## Chessie2

Not sure why but I've been finding this campfire background noise to be super relaxing.


----------



## CupofJoe

Chessie2 said:


> Not sure why but I've been finding this campfire background noise to be super relaxing.


In the office [which I share] I often use noises.online to block out the hubub of people. There is another site that does train tracks but I can't find the address atm. I find train tracks very relaxing and just enough of a distraction to let me write.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson

I've posted my most-played music for 2017 on my blog, if anyone is interested. I listen to the same kind of music whatever I'm doing, whether I'm writing fiction or software or I'm just listening for fun.

Below is my most-played video from 2017. Read into it what you will.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Michael K. Eidson said:


> I've posted my most-played music for 2017 on my blog, if anyone is interested. I listen to the same kind of music whatever I'm doing, whether I'm writing fiction or software or I'm just listening for fun.



Great idea. I don't use last.fm, and I didn't make a blog post, but maybe I should. Spotify did a wrap up though, and my five top tracks for the year are as follows:

1. Empathy Test - Here is the Place
2. Equador - Blood
3. Hybrid - Break My Soul
4 - Tigerforest - Pacific Coast Highway 2017
5. Vibrasphere - Ensueno

It's all electronic, but at least the three top ones have not only vocals, but also both verse and chorus.
Here's the video for the top song:


----------



## Chessie2

CupofJoe said:


> In the office [which I share] I often use noises.online to block out the hubub of people. There is another site that does train tracks but I can't find the address atm. I find train tracks very relaxing and just enough of a distraction to let me write.


White noise is awesome. I find that ambient music is pretty much gold for me when I need to concentrate. Video games have the best quality music for this task (Sim City + Skyrim woop woop!).


----------



## Doctor Faustus

Steerpike said:


> Saw Blind Guardian a couple years ago. I plan to see Iced Earth this spring.



I'm itching to get to one of their shows. Shame I don't think they come 'round my neck of the woods very often. I may have to travel when I do it, but by the gods, I will. 

I hear they're working on new material for a Demons and Wizards album. I'm as hyped for that as people got for Harry Potter films. It's a shame that what few record stores are around are unlikely to do a midnight launch for it, and that attempts to wear a costume might very well be mistaken for Dark Tower cosplay, which wouldn't be far off the mark, but would misinterpret my purpose. 

Blind Guardian and Demons and Wizards are the kings of progressive power metal. Long may they rein! 

I'm ringing in the new year with this on blast.


----------



## skip.knox

I'll offer this up. The Internet Archive has an incredible array of music. I did a search on downtempo, chill, and ambient and got a whole armful of hour-long mixes. All free, most downloadable. You can enter your own search strings. And music is but a fraction of what that treasure chest holds.

Internet.org 

(btw, the history of that project is fascinating)


----------



## Svrtnsse

skip.knox said:


> I'll offer this up. The Internet Archive has an incredible array of music. I did a search on downtempo, chill, and ambient and got a whole armful of hour-long mixes. All free, most downloadable. You can enter your own search strings. And music is but a fraction of what that treasure chest holds.
> 
> Internet.org
> 
> (btw, the history of that project is fascinating)


Are you sure that's the correct URL? I'm not seeing anything about music or downloads there.


----------



## Steerpike

Doctor Faustus 

Have you heard any of the newest Iced Earth? Not bad:






I think Jon Shaffer of Iced Earth writes a lot of the Demons and Wizards music. With them going on tour right now I hope that won't slow things down, if a new project is in the works.


----------



## CupofJoe

Svrtnsse said:


> Are you sure that's the correct URL? I'm not seeing anything about music or downloads there.


This Internet Archive is the Internet Archive I know and use. There are some great [and not so great] films there too. Especially if you like Silent films


----------



## Svrtnsse

CupofJoe said:


> This Internet Archive is the Internet Archive I know and use. There are some great [and not so great] films there too. Especially if you like Silent films


Yeah, that looks more like what I expected.


----------



## Doctor Faustus

Steerpike said:


> Doctor Faustus
> 
> Have you heard any of the newest Iced Earth? Not bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jon Shaffer of Iced Earth writes a lot of the Demons and Wizards music. With them going on tour right now I hope that won't slow things down, if a new project is in the works.



Note to self: Listen to more Iced Earth


----------



## Steerpike

Doctor Faustus said:


> Note to self: Listen to more Iced Earth



My favorite album of theirs is Night of the Stormrider, but the new one is worth a listen


----------



## Doctor Faustus

Steerpike said:


> My favorite album of theirs is Night of the Stormrider, but the new one is worth a listen



Noted. I think I'll look up that first one. I like to delve into a band's back catalog when I get into them.


----------



## Steerpike

Doctor Faustus said:


> Noted. I think I'll look up that first one. I like to delve into a band's back catalog when I get into them.



Me too. That’s their second album. Early to mid 90s I think.


----------



## Tom

I found Sam's Town by The Killers for 50 cents at a thrift store, so I've been listening to that a lot lately. _When_ _You Were Young_ was one of my favorite songs when I was 12-13.


----------



## skip.knox

Svrtnsse said:


> Are you sure that's the correct URL? I'm not seeing anything about music or downloads there.


Sure. Just enter a genre or a band or whatever. Or, here's a more filtered link
Download & Streaming : Audio Archive : Internet Archive 
and here's what you get when you search for downtempo ambient (I know, what's uptempo ambient?)
Internet Archive Search: downtempo ambient 

I gave the top level so if people wanted to wander down other alleys, they could. The place has a vast collection of images, videos, texts, even websites.


----------



## Svrtnsse

skip.knox said:


> I gave the top level so if people wanted to wander down other alleys, they could. The place has a vast collection of images, videos, texts, even websites.


Sorry to be bringing this up again, but the link in your original post says internet.org, while in this post you link to archive.org. I gt it figured out eventually, but it was quite confusing at first.


----------



## skip.knox

argh. archive.org it is. The original post was from my evil twin, obviously.


----------



## Chessie2

I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Michael K. Eidson

Chessie2 said:


> I couldn't help myself!



One of my all-time favorite tunes.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Here's a new take on a classic. Warning, may not sit well with everyone.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Say My Name, by Within Temptation






I love that wonderful band from the Netherlands!


----------



## Michael K. Eidson

I certainly get the image reference. Born way before 1984.

Does anyone here like Asian music videos? This one has been around for a while, but is still one of my favorites.


----------



## CupofJoe

Svrtnsse said:


> Here's a new take on a classic. Warning, may not sit well with everyone.


As [for me] it says "Sorry This video does not exist.", maybe it didn't sit well for other people too.
Me?
I'm listening to Spem in Allium by Thomas Tallis
And the word I keep reaching for is Sublime...


----------



## Svrtnsse

CupofJoe said:


> As [for me] it says "Sorry This video does not exist.", maybe it didn't sit well for other people too.


Same here.

It was a version of Smells Like Teen Spirit, but in a major key. It's on youtube here, but without the video.


----------



## CupofJoe

A "Happy" SLTS? Just what the world needs.... Oh, the travesty!


----------



## Svrtnsse

CupofJoe said:


> A "Happy" SLTS? Just what the world needs.... Oh, the travesty!


Told you it wouldn't sit well with everyone.


----------



## Chessie2

Ah! I really love this one! I can't wait for their new album (supposed to be sometime this year but who knows with these guys)...


----------



## Chessie2

Writing music.


----------



## Chessie2

Also writing music (heh!)


----------



## Steerpike

Great song. May as well be about Daleks:

Sequence activate, trip the hammer to eradicate, I must eliminate
I will spread swift justice on their land
Termination imminent, cleanse the parasite insects, the heathens
I am the bringer of the end of time for man
I am not here, I am not far away
I am not here, I will eradicate mankind into the nothingness from whence they came​


----------



## Michael K. Eidson

I really enjoy Kimbra's latest music and videos.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Do you know about Camille and Kennerly, the Harp Twins?






They are Fantastic! =)


----------



## Chessie2

I really love ambient and Meg Bowles is a decent discovery from Pandora:


----------



## FifthView

Have I ever posted this here before? My favorite version of this song. I feel like this should play near the final episode of the coming, final season during a massively climactic battle that has lots of death and destruction. Maybe Jaime going berserk.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson

What I'm listening to right now is Epic


----------



## Grandalfus

Of late, in my nights, I am unable to rest as I replay this music in my mind, attempting to quell my jealousy that it was another wizard in the seven multi-dimensions that should have been involved in these greatest of adventures, instead of I.


----------



## Gurkhal

This one has been a musical companion for me for a long time, I've posted about it in other threads but I shall post about it here as well.






And some more info about the song for the interested.

Translation: Ja Nus Hons Pris | Silence de Cherbourg


----------



## Chessie2

_"Come on, tell it to my face or have I been replaced? Are you happy now?"





_


----------



## CupofJoe

I'm listening to the audiobook of *13* by Kelley Armstrong.
I got it for nothing [free gift with purchase of other audiobooks] and I have to admit it is fun to listen to. *13* is the last in a series of [you've guessed it] thirteen books [none of which I have read] so I was dropped right in to the story and it's sort of fun working things out.


----------



## Gurkhal

Now I'm listening a little to Russian folk/soldier songs from the time of the Tsars (to my knowledge)


----------



## Chessie2

My current heroine's theme song, ha!


----------



## Svrtnsse

Africa, by Toto - arranged for solo harp:


----------



## Chessie2

Back to the good 'ole college days!


----------



## Sheilawisz

Star of The County Down, a traditional Irish Folk song:






Played by Angelo Kelly and Family, I love their version! =)


----------



## Svrtnsse

I put together another mixset that's in a style I'm happy to share here. It's dark and artsy electronic, and it's a fairly varied selection that ranges from psychedelic chill out and whimsy electronica to heavy industrial and rhythmic noise. It's all building up towards one of my favorite songs of the last year, _Not To Be Here_, by Covenant (it's a cover of Dimbodiu's song with the same name).

Link here: Magical Mixtape #5 - Restoration

*Track list:*

Wu Wei - Point of Division    00:00

Blue Bliss - Geometric Clouds    3:17

Robosapiens - Crawling From The Wreckage    5:30

Ego Likeness - New Legion (More Machine Than Man Remix)    8:59

Poztman - Posthuman    12:00

Skold - Escape    16:11

Aes Dana - Exposure (Aes Dana Rmx)    19:46

Semiomime - Walking Distance    24:50

Yaarrohs - Amber    28:06

Kirlian Camera - Black Tiger Rising    30:16

Al Lover - Super Strength (Power Plants) feat. Morgan Delt    31:39

Desert Dwellers - Saraswati's Twerkaba    34:22

Seoan - Mystery of God    38:59

KMFDM - These Boots are Made for Walking (Bombs Remix)    42:22

Alien Delon, Celebrine - Horizon    45:12

Shadow Totem - It Lives...    48:52

The Emergency - Freedom from Religion    54:08

Svarog - Reflection on the Rock    56:13

Covenant - Not To Be Here    1:01:12

The Irresistible Force - Laniakea    1:06:09
Enjoy!


----------



## Chessie2

This lady is awesome. I'm in love with her beautiful music (plus it's perfect for writing my WIP haha)


----------



## Svrtnsse

That video isn't available in Ireland, but I found her on Spotify. It's not what I need just right now, but it does sound good so I'll put this away for a different time.


----------



## Chessie2

Svrtnsse said:


> That video isn't available in Ireland, but I found her on Spotify. It's not what I need just right now, but it does sound good so I'll put this away for a different time.


She's amazing. But I also truly love Bluegrass!


----------



## Svrtnsse

That reminds me. I should show some support for one of the local artists. It's not bluegrass, but more like some kind of jazz. Enjoy.


----------



## Chessie2

Wow. She's really good! What a voice. Um...she's totally the type of sultry singer I listen to when I write certain stories so thank you for introducing me to someone new!

Speaking of Bluegrass, I always like to joke that since I'm from Alaska of course I'd like it haha.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Glad you like it. I'll try and pass it on when I see her next.

Speaking of Bluegrass... it's one of those genres I have a really bad grasp on. I know it exist and I've got a vague impression of what it's about, but it's not something I've really figured out.

...and whenever the topic comes up for discussion it seems someone has to link this one:


----------



## Chessie2

I have no idea why I've been so much into banjos and fiddles lately.






Svrt: Bluegrass has its Southern roots in America so maybe that's why? Think banjos, fiddles, violins, guitars, and cowboy boots.  It might sound similar to country but it's not the same at all. Country has more of a twang (I'm not a country fan) whereas Bluegrass has a more...what's the word I'm looking for...string-fest.

P.S.
There's no music funner to dance to than Bluegrass!


----------



## Svrtnsse

My latests mixset is featured on musicto.com's Essay Writing playlist, here: The Essay 3 - Nils Ödlund

I got into talking about music with the guy who runs the site and apparently there's a bit of a scene for study-music. It's instrumental music with a steady rhythm, and slow non-intrusive melodies. I think I saw someone posting about studying for exams - this might be good?


----------



## skip.knox

Hey, I know Nils. Or, rather, I'm in his Facebook group, Dreamtime Tale Fantasy. I'll have to give a listen. 

I found a bunch of stuff over at archive.org.  Search on psybient. Very much to my writing taste.


----------



## Svrtnsse

skip.knox said:


> Hey, I know Nils. Or, rather, I'm in his Facebook group, Dreamtime Tale Fantasy. I'll have to give a listen.


That's probably a different Nils. I don't think I'm part of that group - yet. Should I be a part of that group?


----------



## skip.knox

Waaait a minit ....

Naw, can't be the same guy. There's no umlaut. ;-)


----------



## Svrtnsse

I often go by Odlund since I moved out of Sweden, as that's easier for people to type round these parts.


----------



## Yora

I've recently fallen in love with Synthwave. Or rather, I recently discovered that some of my favorite soundtracks from the last couple of years are part of a whole genre.






My favorite is Pertubator, but everything on Trevor Something Does Not Exist is pure gold. The cover of Enjoy the Silence is probably the best.






Maybe you have to be born in the 80s to fully get it. Seems like almost all the artists were as well.


----------



## Tom

I recently decided to revisit Regina Spektor's music, and I'm so glad I did. My favorite of her albums has got to be Soviet Kitsch. It's jazzier than her newer stuff, and it has this lush complexity to it without being cluttered. I don't like sparse music (which is probably the reason why I don't like most experimental/esoteric genres); I need something with some body and noise to it to give it life. This album is really great in that respect.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I made another mixset - techno/industrial - dark and hard and noisy: Industrial + Techno


----------



## Chessie2

Has anyone heard of Sound Cloud? It's amazing! I was able to put together a list of Jeremy Soule's compositions from Oblivion to Skyrim and beyond. My husband tossed me the headphones last night because he's already sick of listening to the list over and over again lol. Hey! It's great for concentrating.


----------



## skip.knox

Soundcloud, sure. Mixcloud, too. And, one I've plugged before, the music section of the Internet Archive.


----------



## skip.knox

As a follow-on for the Internet Archive, if you find someone you like, here's a way to find out what they have at that site (which, admittedly, can be clumsy to navigate). Here's a French DJ I rather like, as an example
DJ L'embrouille site:archive.org 

This is the same technique I use to scope bibliographic searches to education sites. The "site:archive.org" ensures the only thing you'll see is stuff at that site. Good hunting.

PS, this is also a great way to do topic research for writing.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I've got three sets on soundcloud (here), but as the free version is limited in how much you can upload I'm not using it much. If I were an actual musician and made my own music, I'd probably use it a lot more.


----------



## Chessie2

This may hurt a little but it's something you'll get used to...


----------



## Sheilawisz

This is the song London Town, created by Miracle of Sound and inspired by Assassin's Creed Syndicate.






Actual AC Syndicate gameplay is not like that, but the video captures the spirit and energy of the game very well!


----------



## Svrtnsse

I just came across this and found it interesting. According to one of the comments it's sung in proto-germanic, which may be inspiring for some odf you - except some parts are in some kind of version of English.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

I've listened to this song for years, and it suddenly occurred to me that this is a pantser's theme song!


----------



## Sheilawisz

This is the song Federkleid, by the fantastic band Faun!






I have always thought that German is a beautiful language =)


----------



## Svrtnsse

The first promo-short for the new wow expansion has a really nice song to it. I'm pretty sure even someone who's not into the game and doesn't know anything about it will be able to enjoy this:


----------



## druidofwinter

Not sure if this has been posted, but a repeat would not matter since this is some of the most beautiful music in all the world. It was used by the gold medal skating couple at the recent winter Olympics and has inspired many an epic scene in my own mind. I knew the instant it started that it was something special...


----------



## Chessie2

I came across this beautiful mix that's been nice as background music:


----------



## Svrtnsse

We were talking about hooks in the chat, and so...


----------



## Chessie2

Starting my day with some Phil Collins, my childhood hero, lol.


----------



## Chessie2

Couldn't help myself:


----------



## Laurence

What, no Aretha yet?





The following bangers have got me through the working morning with speed for a quick write during lunch.


----------



## CupofJoe

Laurence said:


> What, no Aretha yet?


I rewatched Th Blues Brothers last night. Does that count.




Is it wrong to want to be Jake Elwood?


----------



## Sheilawisz

The most beautiful song _Das Lied der Ahnen_ by Oonagh!






I am getting great feelings and inspiration thanks to that song =)


----------



## Sheilawisz

Do you know Alina Lesnik already?






That's a most wonderful cover by Alina of the legendary Bon Jovi song It's my Life, featuring fellow singer A Hero for the World.

_I love Alina Lesnik!_


----------



## Tom

Hozier released a new EP and I've been listening to it on loop while writing. God bless this over-dramatic Irishman.


----------



## Chessie2




----------



## CupofJoe




----------



## FifthView

A studio version of "Quasimodo's Gift" is in my current "Writing" playlist.

CC can be clicked to provide the English translation.





*Laputa Castle in the Sky+Quasimodo's Gift +Flute || Hua Chenyu 20171014 Mars Concert*​


----------



## Malik

Apologies if already posted, but here's some of what I was listening to while writing _The New Magic. 
_
*Spotify Playlist*


----------



## Svrtnsse

Malik said:


> Apologies if already posted, but here's some of what I was listening to while writing _The New Magic.
> _
> *Spotify Playlist*


That's a whole lot of stuff I've never heard about (recognised two artists). Will give that a listen once I'm back home.

EDIT:
If we're doing Spotify links now, here's the list of Signature Songs for my character Alene, the protagonist of A Freak Among Freaks: Alene - Signatur Songs, a playlist by Nils Ödlund on Spotify


----------



## Chessie2

YES. Give me that flute!


----------



## Chessie2

Starting my morning rock session off right.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Currently listening a whole lot to Seeming. This is one of their more mellow tracks:


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Listening to this song on loop as we get ready to outline a war.


----------



## Demesnedenoir

My latest is different for me... I plugged into the soundtrack for Game of Thrones, Season 6... namely because I love the piano piece leading to Cersei blowing up the church of the Seven and the High Sparrow, heh heh. But I found the whole thing good, and sets a dramatic tone for the brain.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Well everyone, now I just cannot stop listening to this one!






Incense and Iron by Powerwolf... Actually the _Perfect_ song to listen when you are playing Bloodborne!


----------



## Steerpike

Sheilawisz -- I like Powerwolf. Have you ever listened to Sabaton? I may have asked you this before...


----------



## Sheilawisz

Hello Steerpike!

Thanks, that's a pretty cool song and very enjoyable. No, I had never heard about Sabaton. Well, perhaps you indeed told me about them before but I do not recall that, at least not right now. My personal style of Metal is that of Nightwish, Within Temptation and Lyriel, but something like Powerwolf and Sabaton are great too sometimes.

Hey, do you play Bloodborne? Perhaps we could play together, if you would like.


----------



## Demesnedenoir

I’m switching it up entirely, at least today, going old school... Sergeant Pepper’s Lonely Heart’s Club Band.

What would you think if I typed out of tune?


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Demesnedenoir

Sabaton’s not bad. But it does raise the qestion, just how many metal songs open with church bells?

One of my favorite metal openings was always Saxon’s Crusader. The sound of horses running through my head is a favorite, heh heh.


----------



## Chessie2

Morning jamz


----------



## CupofJoe

I've been finding myself listening to this alot...




Really I don't know why. Other than it is lovely. It doesn't fit what I am writing in the slightest.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Slow, sultry jazz(?)




Sara is a local here and someone I bump into from time to time at one of the places I regularly go to for coffee and writing.


----------



## DFWriterX

I like to listen to old rock music as well as recent R&B, pop songs from both the UK AND USA. I listen to songs mixed on my mp3 player and sometimes they inspire me with ideas to write in my stories - sometimes I wish idly that I could sing or song write lol 

Sometimes I like tlisten to Kpop as well. My favourite KPOP artists are BTS, EXO, Super Junior and SHINee.


----------



## Chessie2

Hell yea...


----------



## Chessie2

Bringing it on home.


----------



## D. Gray Warrior

I primarily listen to trance and other EDM genres, but I also like ska and alternative rock, for when I want to change it up. I really like Gorillaz.


----------



## SeverinR




----------



## Ban

I'm likely late to the party, but I've been overdosing on L'Imperatrice. These people just sound too smooth.


----------



## Chessie2

Loving the harmonica in this one.


----------



## pmmg

I find that the stuff I listen to is not really the most exciting. When I need to be in my writing place, the stuff I put on is mostly to block out the rest of the world and keep me from distractions....so, I tend to listen to stuff on a loop, over and over again, so that even it plays and I am not really paying attention to it. Been a long time since I had a real writing spot. Maybe if I had one, I would have a better play list.


----------



## Malik

Holy crap. 

From now on, for every battle scene in my WIP, I'm cranking this:


----------



## Svrtnsse

Cool stuff, reminds me a little of this. It's not quite as "battle" as the above, but the sound is similar.


----------



## Chessie2

I like to pretend he's singing about Alaska.  No offense, West Virginians. It's a beautiful state and all but....lol


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Does this or does this not look like an urban fantasy rave in the woods? I love it!


----------



## Orc Knight

I found this. A.E. Lowen you could use this as a pub song too.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

This is awesome!


----------



## Orc Knight

The original is good. When I found this (in my suggested list) I felt it needed to get out more. And glad you like.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

The song that inspired our next book, _Beneath a Stone Sky_.


----------



## Steerpike




----------



## Orc Knight

Do you have my playlist?


----------



## Tom

Chessie2 said:


> I like to pretend he's singing about Alaska.  No offense, West Virginians. It's a beautiful state and all but....lol


For some reason recently I've been playing this song a lot when I write. Personally, I like to pretend he's singing about the Adirondack Mountains here in New York. Although with all the lakes it can't really be called "stranger to blue water".


----------



## Sheilawisz

_Time for Some Retro Spanish Music!_

The following song is called _Tómame o Déjame_, created by Cantabrian Composer Juan Carlos Calderón and first performed by the successful Spanish band Mocedades, back in 1974. I am not sure if you English speakers are familiar with _Mocedades_ songs, but they are quite a classic in the Spanish-speaking world.

This one in particular brings strong childhood memories to me, since it was one of my father's favorites and he would sometimes sing it during family gatherings, with a glass of Scotch in his hand. The song is very sad, since it's all about a woman that feels awful because she knows that her husband is cheating on her, and at least in my experience the voice, music and lyrics transmit the sadness really well.






Even today in 2019, plenty of people in Spanish-speaking countries keep crying with this song.


----------



## Sheilawisz

_Super Retro Spain once Again!_

This song here is the unfair Finalist of Eurovision 1973, and I say unfair because it should have won that year. Another creation of Composer Juan Carlos Calderón, performed for the first time by _Mocedades_ and certainly yet another of my father's favorites to sing during cheerful family gatherings over thirty years ago.






The Super Classic _Eres Tú_ marked an entire generation back then.


----------



## Sheilawisz

La Oreja de Van Gogh - _La Playa_






A beautiful song from 19 years ago, quite a classic already and one of my personal favorites in my language.


----------



## Chessie2

Descending from the new Tool album "Fear Inoculum".


----------



## Sheilawisz

I wanted to post this other video as a Special Memorial for the composer and the singer together.

_Si Me Dejas Ahora_ is a super classic song too, created by the legendary Spanish composer and singer Camilo Sesto and first performed to wild success by his good friend, the Mexican Superstar and legendary singer José José back in 1979. Another of my father's favorites, and also it means strong childhood memories for me.






Rest in Peace Camilo Sesto 1946-2019 and Rest in Peace José José, dead today at the age of 71 years, 1948-2019.


----------



## Sheilawisz

_Anyway Back to the Future!_

I am pretty sure that I have not shared this one here yet. This is Alina Lesnik's cover of the Nightwish song _Ever Dream_ which is one of my favorite songs ever, and a great source of inspiration for me back when I was writing my _Winter Hollow_ story. This time, German singer Alina features the great talent of young musician David Olivares, from Chile.






Please check out Alina's channel, she freaking rules!


----------



## Orc Knight

So, listen yes, understand? No, not so much. I still find it enjoyable, in the 80's toy show sort of way.


----------



## blondie.k

I like to listen to a lot of mixed styles of music. Here's my playlist:
Shadows of The Lost, a playlist by blondie_neal on Spotify
I don't know if this link will work but... worth a shot.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Lyriel for the Win! Their wonderful _Leverage_ is a super fantastic song!






Metalhead Forever! XD


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Listening to this silliness and suddenly thinking about antagonists.


----------



## Orc Knight

Heard this over the weekend and find it quite good. Then, The Hu is already good.


----------



## CelestialGrace

I have a fairly eclectic taste in music - yeah i know, everyone claims that. I'm dealing with some major CPTSD episodes this week and so I'm on the scrounge for music suggestions because music I haven't listened to before can really help my brain during these times. So is there a thread dedicated to music suggestions? Or is this the closest thing?


----------



## Orc Knight

This is probably as close as you'll get. Just us showing off music we all like.


----------



## CelestialGrace

Orc Knight said:


> This is probably as close as you'll get. Just us showing off music we all like.



Ok - thanks. I'll go trawling


----------



## Sheilawisz

I am feeling somewhat retro tonight once again, but this time in the English language. This is a very famous, most beloved and definitely a super classic song from quite some years ago:






The great _Bitter Sweet Symphony_ by The Verve.


----------



## CupofJoe

I have this.... on the Brain and I cannot shift it... I am slowly going nuts!




What you want for free? A rubber biscuit!?!?


----------



## Zander Willmore

I listen to a little bit of everything.  I have an mp3 player with 365 songs on it.  Everything from New Age, country, 80s love songs and 90s.  Very little new stuff.  I also have a pretty good jazz vinal collection.  Art Tatum, T Monk.  Just great to listen to.  I used to play piano in a jazz club in New Orleans for three years and that opened my love of Jazz.


----------



## CelestialGrace

This one is again the one playing on a loop ...


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings

This. . . on a loop. . . for days. . . .

www.youtube.com/watch?v=35Dwo4QVLqs

Can't imbed this one, sorry. 

_"Rechenka",_ sung by Diana Ankudinova, 14 years old, on a Russian competition called,_You Are Super. _ Fits the mood of something I am currently writing but, if it didn't, I'd probably write something TO fit it.


----------



## Ban

I love this song, but the entire Gems on VHS channel is a gem... on youtube. Haven't seen a vhs in some time.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

This song is very inspirational for an upcoming antagonist of ours. I love it. And OMG that final note will make your ovaries explode!


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Tom said:


> For some reason recently I've been playing this song a lot when I write. Personally, I like to pretend he's singing about the Adirondack Mountains here in New York. Although with all the lakes it can't really be called "stranger to blue water".


Thought you might like this over, Tom. It's a nice update.


----------



## Orc Knight

My favored video gamers have decided to make this. From their D&D characters. I find it quite amusing.


----------



## CelestialGrace

Tonight this one is stuck in my head (again).


----------



## A. E. Lowan

My fun new little obsession...


----------



## Steerpike

Of a literary bent...

“Now, three to three, ye stand. Commend the murderous chalices! Bestow them, ye who are now made parties to this indissoluble league...Drink, ye harpooneers! drink and swear, ye men that man the deathful whaleboat’s bow—Death to Moby Dick! God hunt us all, if we do not hunt Moby Dick to his death!”


----------



## skip.knox

Listening to the new Tool album. It does this heart (and ears) good to know there's still rock and roll out there.


----------



## Insolent Lad

I've been listening some to 'Mean Mary' James's latest album 'Cold' Sort of Earl Scruggs meets Enya at times. Of course I'm obliged to like her stuff since she's my niece.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

This evokes so many emotions.


----------



## Demesnedenoir

Editing to The Pogues, Hell’s Ditch.


----------



## Orc Knight

I found the dwarven national anthem!


----------



## Demesnedenoir

Tonight I'm going full blown Christmas... AC/DC.

I'm pretty certain one of the wise men was cranking Thunderstruck at the nativity... that's the story I recall anyhow


----------



## Orc Knight

Both versions have been in my head for quite a while now.


----------



## Yora

Well, since you asked...


----------



## Orc Knight

A little hurdy gurdy music. From literally the only hurdy gurdy player I know of that's not my pirate on Sea of Thieves.


----------



## ChibiMango-Flooferz

I have music tastes that are about 50% socially unacceptable lmao.  

In middle school I essentially listened _exclusively_ to Five Nights at Freddy's fansongs (Trust me, even though only The Living Tombstone FNAF songs are considered mainstream, FNAF songs are an entire genre on their own at this point due to people following in TLT's steps.  There's so many.), and I still have nostalgia for those songs.  Over time, I opened up to Vocaloid music and fansongs for other games.  

Nowadays I have more varied tastes.  I'm not very knowledgable on genres, but I listen to a lot of electronic music, and I know one of my favorite subgenres of electronic is called breakcore.  A lot of the stuff I listen to is also Indie Rock/Alternative Rock I think?  Also some Experimental and Industrial from time to time.

Some of my favorite artists are Nero's Day at Disneyland, Mother Mother, Black Dresses, Bo En, Lemon Demon, many of the artists under the label LapFox Trax, Will Wood and the Tapeworms, The Living Tombstone, Mindless Self Indulgence, and GHOST.  

I added a link on that last one because their music is kind of niche and they have a very generic name.  I don't want people mistaking me for a fan of one of the 10+ other Ghosts that probably make music.


----------



## skip.knox

Right now listening to Dave Brubeck, _Jazz Goes to College_. It's an absolute delight, every listen. Especially _Le Souk_.


----------



## Asael Verity

I listen mostly to Final Fantasy soundtracks, Black Piper, and Imagine Dragons.


----------



## Gurkhal

Excellent little gem I've found that I listening to over and over gain right now.


----------



## skip.knox

Listening to Chick Corea today. Really like the Tap Step album, but plenty of his other work too.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Hello everyone!

My sister is a rabid _Little Big Planet_ fanatic, and even though I am a very different kind of gamer I admit that the three LBP games are pretty cool. So today we were playing together, Little Big Planet 2 is her favorite and all of a sudden I came into contact with various levels that feature this theme here:






I would describe that as Hauntingly Beautiful, and very friendly for Fantasy stories.


----------



## CardboardKing

I mostly  listen to synthwave.
Helps concentrate in my opinion.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

Funk, Funk Rock,Soul, R&B, Dance Pop, Art Rock, Art Pop, Pop Rock, Nu Funk, Indie Rock(and some emo),Disco, Hip Hop, Minneapolis Sound,Jazz,Nu Jazz,Electro Swing, anything 90s,Jazz Fusion, Stevie Wonder, Maroon 5,Usher, Justin Timberlake,Prince,Michael Jackson,Neo Soul,Dance Rock, Parliament-Funkadelic,Rap Rock,Funk Metal


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

Dark Lord Thomas Pie said:


> Funk, Funk Rock,Soul, R&B, Dance Pop, Art Rock, Art Pop, Pop Rock, Nu Funk, Indie Rock(and some emo),Disco, Hip Hop, Minneapolis Sound,Jazz,Nu Jazz,Electro Swing, anything 90s,Jazz Fusion, Stevie Wonder, Maroon 5,Usher, Justin Timberlake,Prince,Michael Jackson,Neo Soul,Dance Rock, Parliament-Funkadelic,Rap Rock,Funk Metal


And much, much more. But I hate country.


----------



## Aldarion

One-man band, but IMO as good as Sabaton. Oh, and he sings about Croatian history:


----------



## FifthView

Today, it's this. Can be perfect background music to almost any activity. An Ennio Morricone compilation.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

Dark Lord Thomas Pie said:


> And much, much more. But I hate country.


Oh, and James Brown


----------



## Demesnedenoir

I’ve been listening to a lot of Of Monsters and Men, My Head is an Animal... the band’s name makes perfect sense for epic fantasy.


----------



## CelestialGrace

Currently on a Queen kick again.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

Dark Lord Thomas Pie said:


> and some emo


But not really. Just two or three songs. I don't know why I put that there.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

Dark Lord Thomas Pie said:


> Funk, Funk Rock,Soul, R&B, Dance Pop, Art Rock, Art Pop, Pop Rock, Nu Funk, Indie Rock(and some emo),Disco, Hip Hop, Minneapolis Sound,Jazz,Nu Jazz,Electro Swing, anything 90s,Jazz Fusion, Stevie Wonder, Maroon 5,Usher, Justin Timberlake,Prince,Michael Jackson,Neo Soul,Dance Rock, Parliament-Funkadelic,Rap Rock,Funk Metal


Also: Maroon 5, artists that mix genres together, Synth-Funk, and a few others. When it comes to Hip Hop I only like old school rap.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

Dark Lord Thomas Pie said:


> only like old school rap.


With a few rare  exceptions.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## S.T. Ockenner

I recently began listening to Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Demesnedenoir

I’m old school NIN, Pretty Hate Machine. A friend of mine knew Reznor in Cleveland before he got famous... Wow, that’s going back in time, LOL.



Dark Lord Thomas Pie said:


> I recently began listening to Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

The body model for one of our characters singing a song that suits him perfectly. I love this!


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

This:


----------



## Gurkhal

I've been listening to these three alot in the recent time.


----------



## skip.knox

Listening to Smooth Genestar right now. 
Smooth Genestar | Lounge, Downtempo and Chillout 
Smooth indeed.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner




----------



## S.T. Ockenner

I've also been listening to a lot of Industrial Metal, Metalstep, Metaltronica, Heavy DNB, EDM Metal, etc. lately. 
 Celldweller, NIN, Rob Zombie, etc.


----------



## melaniegibbs

I like to listen rap songs. I am currently listening Wrld on drugs by juice Wrld. He was a great rapper but unfortunately left us too early. I used to have his world 999 sweatshirt when this song was released. He made his name in such a short span of time in the rap industry. Here is my favourite song of him.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

melaniegibbs said:


> I like to listen rap songs. I am currently listening Wrld on drugs by juice Wrld. He was a great rapper but unfortunately left us too early. I used to have his wrld 999 sweatshirt when this song was released. He made his name in such a short span of time in the rap industry. Here is my favourite song of him.


I only like old school rap, and rap rock. None of this modern stuff for me ,sorry.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

I've been listening to tons of instrumental funk, and funk rock. Funk in general, really.


----------



## Aldarion

This guy has a number of _awesome_ songs. Newest one is about Austrian-Hungarian field marshall of Croatian-Orthodox descent:





Guy himself is as awesome as the song, so read up on him.


----------



## Isabella

Depends on the mood, but usually classic rock like Pink Floyd, Deep Purple, also folk and ethnic music.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## joedenly

My favourite genre is rap and hip hop. I like to listen rap songs. My favourite rapper was Mac Miller. Unfortunately, he left this world so early. However, he made his impact in the rap industry very well. I used to wear swimming  hoodie when his album was released. Here is my favourite song of him.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Ya know, since the fire, I have found I just do not enjoy the same things I used to. 
Yeah I know I should prolly see a Dr. about that, but no time. 
I have been digging Of Monsters and Men here of late.  
Still looking for my writing grove. It's been a year with nothing more than the occasional FB post penned. 
I suppose I shall have to find a "new Normal" Whatever the hell that actually means. 
I guess new tunes are going to play a part in that. It seems that way at least. all the tunes I used to love, now just sorta irritate me.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

I am listening to Hadestown ATM.  And it is an incredible bit of musical theater.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## skip.knox

Currently listening to Moodswings.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

skip.knox said:


> Currently listening to Moodswings.


What genre are they?


----------



## skip.knox

S.T. Ockenner said:


> What genre are they?


Somewhere in the neighborhood of chill downtempo electronic trance. Somewhere in there. 
Moodswings (band)


----------



## Vlobaan10

For the most part, various ambient music.


----------



## Demesnedenoir

Latest: I’ve now added Nirvana to the rotation.


----------



## S J Lee

Digesting the new Iron Maiden "Senjusu" all week


----------



## Demesnedenoir

Eegads, I haven’t listened to Iron Maiden in… I won’t say how long, but it’s measured  in decades, heh heh.



S J Lee said:


> Digesting the new Iron Maiden "Senjusu" all week


----------



## S J Lee

Demesnedenoir said:


> Eegads, I haven’t listened to Iron Maiden in… I won’t say how long, but it’s measured  in decades, heh heh.



Maybe you should give it a go . . . the Guardian, of all papers, gave it a 5 / 5 score!

Iron Maiden: Senjutsu review – an ambitious, eccentric masterpiece


----------



## PianoFire

I’ve started to listen to more punk music recently, both old and new. I’ve also gotten into Mindless Self Indulgence and Nothing but Thieves.


----------



## Demesnedenoir

I like it. I’ll date myself just a little… not as if Wikipedia doesn’t out my age anyhow… I was around for the release of The Number of the Beast and have several Eddie graphic albums stashed around somewhere, LMAO.



S J Lee said:


> Maybe you should give it a go . . . the Guardian, of all papers, gave it a 5 / 5 score!
> 
> Iron Maiden: Senjutsu review – an ambitious, eccentric masterpiece


----------



## S J Lee

Check out the video for the single! Like it or not, they sure as hell didn't take the easy way out . . . that looks like proper animation with work (and money) put into it.


----------



## Demesnedenoir

New to my list: Heilung. excellent writing music for my psyche.


----------



## Steerpike

S J Lee said:


> Digesting the new Iron Maiden "Senjusu" all week



It's impossible to go wrong with Maiden.


----------



## S J Lee

That might be going a bit TOO far...! Some weak Maiden albums here and there over the years...maybe Virtual XI etc were below par. Though few IM fans will AGREE about which ones were best or worst! ME, I think Number of the Beast is a bit overrated . . .  Steve Harris himself admits it was rushed, and Gangland and Invaders are hardly first class IM songs...? And for me, 7th Son was the classic, the one that was never bettered!


----------



## Steerpike

S J Lee said:


> That might be going a bit TOO far...! Some weak Maiden albums here and there over the years...maybe Virtual XI etc were below par. Though few IM fans will AGREE about which ones were best or worst! ME, I think Number of the Beast is a bit overrated . . .  Steve Harris himself admits it was rushed, and Gangland and Invaders are hardly first class IM songs...? And for me, 7th Son was the classic, the one that was never bettered!



Even the ones that are relatively weak in their catalog are worth a listen, however. Virtual XI may be the weakest (except, heck, the Clansman). I liked X Factor, though Blaze's solo work is better than his work with Maiden (especially his Infinite Entanglement trilogy). Killers is probably my favorite album for nostalgia reasons, but for me a whole bunch of their albums cluster together in excellent quality right after that


----------



## Ned Marcus

Recently, John Dowland lute music. Laid back Renaissance music to write to.


----------



## Eztlirald Kane Clairinda

So I listen to a wide range of music. I have a mix of several genres it all just depends on my mood.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

I drafted the last half of our newest release to this playlist, and thought I'd share. It's all instrumental (mostly) music geared toward writers and other creatives.

Epic Soundtracks - YouTube


----------



## Arkhasil89

I mostly listen to a bunch of different kinds of metal, but folk/world music as well as industrial are also on constant rotation in my playlists.


----------



## Kittie Brandybuck

This might be controversial, but I love almost all trendy pop music. I also love the songs from Disney's Encanto.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Kittie Brandybuck said:


> This might be controversial, but I love almost all trendy pop music. I also love the songs from Disney's Encanto.


Disney girl here. Not controversial at all. I'm also a huge K-pop fan.


----------



## KestrelDC

It's hard to pin down an exact description of the full picture of what I like to listen to, because it's just kinda whatever I end up liking and can be a bit all over the place lol. I generally say pop because a lot of it either is in that genre or at least is similarly energetic. Though a lot of it kinda veers off from there, like Mumford and Sons, Shinedown, Three Days Grace.... but then I'll listen to The Script, Kelly Clarkson, Taylor Swift, etc. I like to imagine my own sorta mental music video things based on my characters and stories, so that definitely factors in and can make me love a song that seemingly comes out of left field for me to be into lmao. For me, both the sound and the lyrics are important.


----------



## Steerpike

It’s all good KestrelDC. I listen to big band, opera, jazz, blues, pop, old school country, death metal, black metal, folk, industrial, classical, reggae, punk, any sub genre of metal, really, and just about anything else put out by talented musicians.


----------



## happygoluckysockmonkey79

i like all kinds  of music  but my favorite  bands   are  cold play , muse  inmagine dragons  , dave mattew band   i like  some indie pop  and  oldies


----------



## Demesnedenoir

Lately, I've turned to the Pogues' Hell's Ditch to get my blood flowing, then switch off to my more traditional Enigma once in the groove, heh heh.


----------



## Stanley

Currently listening to Soldier by Bunkface


----------



## Aldarion

Currently mostly Abney Park.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner

I've been enjoying Hallowed be Thy Name by Iron Maiden


----------



## Nighty_Knight

I have been jamming to Beast in Black lately. Great if you love powermetal and 80s music.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Been listening obsessively to the soundtracks to _Bridgerton_, lately. lol


----------



## I Am A Stick

Musicals are my favorite. Whatever comes up on shuffle as suggestions too. …but that’s mostly musicals as well.


----------



## Summoner

Mostly metal.

A track from the new Haiduk album _Diabolica_.


----------



## skip.knox

Listening to Curtis Mayfield, _Back to the World_.


----------



## HungryAdli

Ghost, Square hammer. It's so good.


----------



## Summoner

Haiduk - _Morph_ [melodic black metal]


----------



## Nighty_Knight

I have been on a 69 Eyes kick lately. Love the older school goth rock sound.


----------



## skip.knox

Currently listening to Duke Ellington and specifically one with one of my favorite song titles:
East St Louis Toodle-oo

(honorable mention to Grateful Dead's Mississippi Half-Step Uptown Toodle-oo)


----------



## GracefulBlue

I also listen to a variety of things. Current obsessions include Cosmo Sheldrake (stirs my imagination with his creative lyrics and rhythms), and The Arcadian Wild (relatable themes, pretty voices.) If I need to get in the zone, typically a good ol sea chanty will help. Santiana by the Longest Johns is a good one for that.


----------



## skip.knox

Kruder and Dorfmeister. And friends.


----------



## Gurkhal

Sabaton with some 19th or early 20th century inspired songs. Presently its "Dreadnought"


----------



## happygoluckysockmonkey79

anything really music its my my excape that  and wrting stories keeps me sane


----------

